# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής απ τους ΣΙΑ και σχετική καταγγελία

## swind

Σας παραθέτω την καταγγελία που έστειλα (ο ίδιος με τα χεράκια μου!) στην ΕΕΤΤ για τους *4* παρόχους με *Σημαντική Ισχύ στην Αγορά* σχετικά με τη *μη παροχή της υπηρεσίας απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής*.

Περιμένω σχόλια δικά σας από ομοιοπαθώντες (που έχουν δεχτεί κακόβουλες κλήσεις) και μη!

"Καταγγελία για *ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., COSMOTE A.E., WIND Hellas A.E.B.E., VODAFONE-PANAFON A.E.T.*

Επιθυμώ να προβώ σε καταγγελία των ανωτέρω τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, των οποίων είμαι πελάτης (διατηρώ από μία σύνδεση συμβολαίου με τις εταιρείες ΟΤΕ και Cosmote και συνδέσεις καρτοκινητής με τις Wind και Vodafone), καθότι ως πάροχοι με σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά *είναι υποχρεωμένοι* να μου παρέχουν τη δυνατότητα "να μη δέχομαι κλήσεις όταν υπάρχει απόκρυψη της καλούσας γραμμής" -όπως ορίζει το φυλλάδιο της ΕΕΤΤ *"τα δικαιώματα μας*" που εκδόθηκε το 2001- και την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή (7 χρόνια μετά τη δημοσίευση του εντύπου "τα δικαιώματα μας") κανένας από τους 4 μεγάλους παρόχους δεν είναι σε θέση να μου την παρέχει. Σας παρακαλώ να διερευνήσετε την καταγγελία μου και να διασφαλίσετε με την έγκαιρη παρέμβαση σας την παροχή αυτή σε εμένα και στους υπόλοιπους καταναλωτές από τις ανωτέρω εταιρείες. Η αφορμή για την καταγγελία αυτή στάθηκε το γεγονός ότι δέχθηκα 3 κακόβουλες κλήσεις από απόκρυψη της καλούσας γραμμής στο κινητό μου Cosmote με αριθμό 69ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ την ΧΧ/7/2008 και η τελευταία κλήση έλαβε χώρα στις ΧΧ:ΧΧ. Καθιστώ την εταιρεία Cosmote υπεύθυνη για τη διατάραξη της προσωπικής μου και οικογενειακής μου ζωής, λόγω της αδυναμίας παροχής της προαναφερθείσας δυνατότητας και επιφυλάσσομαι παντώς νομίμου δικαιώματος μου. Επιπλέον, θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για την αδράνεια της υπηρεσίας σας, όσον αφορά στον έλεγχο της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς για την τήρηση των ρυθμίσεων περί δικαιωμάτων των καταναλωτών, καθώς το θέμα των κακόβουλων κλήσεων έχει απασχολήσει πολλούς συνδρομητές και θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μεριμνήσετε για την προστασία τους, θεωρώντας ότι η παροχή της μη αποδοχής κλήσεων από απόκρυψη θα περιορίσει σημαντικά το φαινόμενο των κακόβουλων κλήσεων. Δε θεωρώ ως μέτρο για την αποφυγή των κακόβουλων κλήσεων την αλλαγή του αριθμού μου, καθώς τον αριθμό αυτό τον χρησιμοποιώ και για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και θα έχω μεγάλες οικονομικές απώλειες εάν τον αλλάξω. Επίσης, αναποτελεσματικό μέτρο αντιμετώπισης των κακόβουλων κλήσεων φαίνεται να είναι η υπηρεσία "εντοπισμός κακόβουλων κλήσεων", με την οποία δεν προλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα, παρά έρχεται να το λύσει "μετά εορτής", προειδοποιώντας τον παρενοχλούντα με ηχητικό μήνυμα και απαιτεί μια γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία για την ενεργοποίηση της, επιβάλλοντας χρέωση στο συνδρομητή που την ενεργοποιεί και ανήκει στα δίκτυα *ΟΤΕ*, *Cosmote* και *Τellas* !"


Y.Γ.1 Κατεβάστε το συν. αρχείο. Είναι το έντυπο της ΕΕΤΤ που το αναφέρει. (βλ. στην ενότητα "αναγνώριση κλήσης" στο 2ο bullet)
Υ.Γ.2 Επειδή υπήρξε πρόβλημα και στο παρελθόν με κακόβουλες κλήσεις, χρησιμοποίησα την υπηρεσία εντοπισμού κακόβουλων κλήσεων χωρίς αποτέλεσμα!
Υ.Γ.3 Σε επίπεδο συσκευής η λειτουργία απόρριψης κλήσεων δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει αποτελεσματικά, γιατί πρέπει να βάλεις όλες τις επαφές σου σε ομάδες, και επιπλέον δεν βγαίνει προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα, όπως γίνεται με τη Forthnet, που σε ειδοποιεί ότι για να ολοκληρωθεί η κλήση πρέπει να βγάλεις την απόκρυψη.


_Προσθήκη από MNP-10: Κατόπιν της συζήτησης, προέκυψε ανάγκη για μαζικότερη κίνηση (ώστε να το λάβει η ΕΕΤΤ υπ' όψην της ταχύτερα) και έτσι συντάχθηκε μία επιστολή η οποία θα υποβληθεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με πολλαπλούς υποστηρικτές - ώστε να έχει την απαιτούμενη μαζική υπόσταση.

Αυτή τη στιγμή (25/7 10μ.μ.) υπάρχει εν εξελίξει συλλογή υπογραφών. Το κείμενο της μαζικής καταγγελίας και τα στοιχεία που συμπληρώνετε, εφόσον θέλετε να τη στηρίξετε, είναι εδώ._

----------


## Hunter 85

> Σας παραθέτω την καταγγελία που έστειλα (ο ίδιος με τα χεράκια μου!) στην ΕΕΤΤ για τους 4 παρόχους με Σημαντική Ισχύ στην Αγορά σχετικά με τη μη παροχή της υπηρεσίας απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής.
> 
> Περιμένω σχόλια δικά σας από ομοιοπαθώντες (που έχουν δεχτεί κακόβουλες κλήσεις) και μη!
> 
> "Καταγγελία για ΟΤΕ Α.Ε., COSMOTE A.E., WIND Hellas A.E.B.E., VODAFONE-PANAFON A.E.T.
> 
> Επιθυμώ να προβώ σε καταγγελία των ανωτέρω τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, των οποίων είμαι πελάτης (διατηρώ από μία σύνδεση συμβολαίου με τις εταιρείες ΟΤΕ και Cosmote και συνδέσεις καρτοκινητής με τις Wind και Vodafone), καθότι ως πάροχοι με σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μου παρέχουν τη δυνατότητα "να μη δέχομαι κλήσεις όταν υπάρχει απόκρυψη της καλούσας γραμμής" -όπως ορίζει το φυλλάδιο της ΕΕΤΤ "τα δικαιώματα μας" που εκδόθηκε το 2001- και την παρούσα χρονική στιγμή (7 χρόνια μετά τη δημοσίευση του εντύπου "τα δικαιώματα μας") κανένας από τους 4 μεγάλους παρόχους δεν είναι σε θέση να μου την παρέχει. Σας παρακαλώ να διερευνήσετε την καταγγελία μου και να διασφαλίσετε με την έγκαιρη παρέμβαση σας την παροχή αυτή σε εμένα και στους υπόλοιπους καταναλωτές από τις ανωτέρω εταιρείες. Η αφορμή για την καταγγελία αυτή στάθηκε το γεγονός ότι δέχθηκα 3 κακόβουλες κλήσεις από απόκρυψη της καλούσας γραμμής στο κινητό μου Cosmote με αριθμό 69ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ την ΧΧ/7/2008 και η τελευταία κλήση έλαβε χώρα στις ΧΧ:ΧΧ. Καθιστώ την εταιρεία Cosmote υπεύθυνη για τη διατάραξη της προσωπικής μου και οικογενειακής μου ζωής, λόγω της αδυναμίας παροχής της προαναφερθείσας δυνατότητας και επιφυλάσσομαι παντώς νομίμου δικαιώματος μου. Επιπλέον, θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για την αδράνεια της υπηρεσίας σας, όσον αφορά στον έλεγχο της τηλεπικοινωνιακής αγοράς για την τήρηση των ρυθμίσεων περί δικαιωμάτων των καταναλωτών, καθώς το θέμα των κακόβουλων κλήσεων έχει απασχολήσει πολλούς συνδρομητές και θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να μεριμνήσετε για την προστασία τους, θεωρώντας ότι η παροχή της μη αποδοχής κλήσεων από απόκρυψη θα περιορίσει σημαντικά το φαινόμενο των κακόβουλων κλήσεων. Δε θεωρώ ως μέτρο για την αποφυγή των κακόβουλων κλήσεων την αλλαγή του αριθμού μου, καθώς τον αριθμό αυτό τον χρησιμοποιώ και για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς και θα έχω μεγάλες οικονομικές απώλειες εάν τον αλλάξω. Επίσης, αναποτελεσματικό μέτρο αντιμετώπισης των κακόβουλων κλήσεων φαίνεται να είναι η υπηρεσία "εντοπισμός κακόβουλων κλήσεων", με την οποία δεν προλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα, παρά έρχεται να το λύσει "μετά εορτής", προειδοποιώντας τον παρενοχλούντα με ηχητικό μήνυμα και απαιτεί μια γραφειοκρατική διαδικασία για την ενεργοποίηση της, επιβάλλοντας χρέωση στο συνδρομητή που την ενεργοποιεί και ανήκει στα δίκτυα ΟΤΕ, Cosmote και Τellas !"
> 
> 
> ...


1000 δίκαια έχεις! Θα πρότεινα να έχεις το κινητό στο αθόρυβο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω το επαγγελμά σου!
Π.χ. ενας γιατρός *δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να το κάνει*.

----------


## ironfist

Μπράβο σου ! 
(τέτοιου είδους θέματα δεν θα μπορούσαν να τίθενται δημοσίως από τους διαχειριστές του adslgr  ώστε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα ομαδικής καταγγελίας) ;  :Thinking:

----------


## illmater

Συγχαρητηρια για το θεμα, οπως ο αλλος εχει δικαιωμα να αποκρυπτει το νουμερο του, θελω να εχω και εγω το δικαιωμα να απορριπτω την κληση που μου κανουν, οταν δεν εμφανιζεται το νουμερο αυτου που με καλει.

----------


## swind

> Μπράβο σου ! 
> (τέτοιου είδους θέματα δεν θα μπορούσαν να τίθενται δημοσίως από τους διαχειριστές του adslgr  ώστε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα ομαδικής καταγγελίας) ;


Θα την ήθελα πολύ την ομαδική καταγγελία. το ανέφερα στους διαχειριστές και μου είπαν να το βάλω πρώτα εδώ να δούμε πως θα πάει. αν δείξουν πολλοί ενδιαφέρον, το βλέπω να γίνεται ομαδικό!! για αυτό πρέπει να τραβήξουμε την προσοχή και των υπολοίπων και αν θέλετε προτείνετε το κι εσείς στους διαχειριστές.

----------


## BELIS

Επιτέλους!!!Αντιμετώπισα στο παρελθόν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την αγανάκτησή σου.!!Μέσα και εγώ σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή ομαδικής καταγγελίας!!Είναι αδιανήτο να μην μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε από την κουτοπονηριά εταιριών πάσης (προωθητικής κυρίως) φύσεως, πρώην φιλενάδων, ή όποιου άλλου αργόσχολου που καλεί με απόκρυψη για να "σπάσει" πλάκα, χρησιμοποιώντας την απόκρυψη!!!

----------


## swind

> Επιτέλους!!!Αντιμετώπισα στο παρελθόν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα την αγανάκτησή σου.!!Μέσα και εγώ σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή ομαδικής καταγγελίας!!Είναι αδιανήτο να μην μπορούμε να απαλλαγούμε από την κουτοπονηριά εταιριών πάσης (προωθητικής κυρίως) φύσεως, πρώην φιλενάδων, ή όποιου άλλου αργόσχολου που καλεί με απόκρυψη για να "σπάσει" πλάκα, χρησιμοποιώντας την απόκρυψη!!!


Μπράβο παλικάρια μου!!! Οργανωθείτε!!! :Smile:

----------


## gkontos

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Για να πω την αλήθεια δεν γνώριζα ότι έχουμε αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Ξέρει κανείς εάν ισχύει και για τον Οτε ? Συνήθως με απόκριψη πέρνουν μόνο οι ενοχλητικοί  :Evil:

----------


## jimmakosx

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Μαζί σου αρχηγέ! Εγώ πάντως που το είχα ζητήσει μια φορά μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα και ότι πρώτη φορά το ακούνε! Αν μπορείς στείλε μου το έντυπο τα δικαιώματά μας!! :Wink:

----------


## swind

> Μαζί σου αρχηγέ! Εγώ πάντως που το είχα ζητήσει μια φορά μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα και ότι πρώτη φορά το ακούνε! Αν μπορείς στείλε μου το έντυπο τα δικαιώματά μας!!


πρέπει να μου στείλεις ενα ΡΜ με το email σου για να στο στείλω. :Wink:

----------


## Alexandrerg

Βαλτε ολοι fritz box να σωθειτε  :Razz: . Εχει οτι θες για call blocking. Εγω προσωπικα βρηκα την υγεια μου.

Σοβαρα τωρα, μπραβο στο φιλο και πρεπει να υποστηριξουμε ολοι την προσπαθεια του. Ελεος πια με τους τυχαρπαστους που παιρνουν με αποκρυψη.

Μονο να βλεπατε στο event log του fritz ποσοι προσπαθουν καθε μερα να παρουν με αποκρυψη. Και τρελες ωρες, μεσημεριατικα μεχρι και 2 και 3 το βραδυ.

----------


## sdikr

Ωραία όλα αυτά που λέτε,  αλλά

το ότι κάποιος είναι ΣΙΑ  *αυτή την στίγμή μόνο ο ΟΤΕ*  και αφού δεν υπάρχει υποχρεώση  απο την ΕΕΤΤ  για αυτή την λείτουργεία  τότε  σε λάθος  μέρος πάει η καταγγελία  ή ακόμα καλύτερα λάθος  ο όρος καταγγελία

Θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε απο την ΕΕΤΤ  να γίνει  αυτό όρος  για τους  παρόχους  με αδεία  τηλεφωνίας

----------


## MNP-10

ΣΙΑ ειναι και οι κινητοι..

----------


## euri

Ο καθένας στην αγορά του  :Smile:

----------


## 21century

Τελικά τα αρχεία και το δικαίωμα αποκάλυψης ενος αριθμού με απόκρυψη που γίνεται σε οποιοδήποτε δικτυο ποιος φορές ειναι αρμόδιος να απαντήσει? Μήπως μόνο η ΕΕΤΤ έχει αυτο το δικαίωμα?

----------


## Hunter 85

> Τελικά τα αρχεία και το δικαίωμα αποκάλυψης ενος αριθμού με απόκρυψη που γίνεται σε οποιοδήποτε δικτυο ποιος φορές ειναι αρμόδιος να απαντήσει? Μήπως μόνο η ΕΕΤΤ έχει αυτο το δικαίωμα?


Το δικαίωμα να μην ενοχλείται κάποιος απο αυτούς οι οποίοι καλούν με απόκρυψη ποιος είναι αρμόδιος να απαντήσει;

----------


## nmavro73

Για το σταθερό δεν συμφωνώ πάντως γιατί πολύς κόσμος το έχει απόρρητο χωρίς όμως να είναι ενοχλητικός. Μπορει να βρεθείς να απορρίπτεις τους φίλους σου επειδη δεν φαίνεται το νούμερό τους. Για το κινητό καιρός ήταν, καθότι δεν μπορείς και να βρεις ποιος είναι αν σε πάρουν με απόκρυψη

----------


## xlntstay

Και από όλους τους άλλους παρόχους μόνο η Forthnet την παρέχει σαν υπηρεσία...την οποία φυσικά ενεργοποίησα και ειμαι κατά 33%  ΟΚ (έχω άλλη μία γραμμή στην HOL όπου δεν την παρέχει...και το κινητό Vodafone επίσης)...
Εγω πάντως είμαι μέσα για όποια καταγγελία...

----------


## swind

> Και από όλους τους άλλους παρόχους μόνο η Forthnet την παρέχει σαν υπηρεσία...την οποία φυσικά ενεργοποίησα και ειμαι κατά 33%  ΟΚ (έχω άλλη μία γραμμή στην HOL όπου δεν την παρέχει...και το κινητό Vodafone επίσης)...
> Εγω πάντως είμαι μέσα για όποια καταγγελία...


Καλά κάνεις και είσαι μέσα, γιατί μία εβδομάδα μετά, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν έχει κοινοποιήσει ακόμα στην Cosmote την καταγγελία μου...άλλαξε λέει ο τρόπος διαβίβασης και πλέον ομαδοποιούν τις καταγγελίες για να τις στείλουν! κοινώς πρέπει να μαζευτούν κι άλλοι για το ίδιο θέμα...πως γίνεται να την κάνουμε ομαδική? εχουν γίνει κι άλλες ομαδικές από εδώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος. πως το οργανώνουμε?

Επίσης, άλλαξαν (δηλ. μειώθηκαν) οι ώρες εξυπηρέτησης του καταναλωτικού κοινού! Από 9πμ-4μμ σε 9πμ-3μμ. Έτσι, για να επικοινωνούμε μαζί τους καλύτερα και περισσότερο..... :Thumb down:

----------


## MNP-10

Τοτε θα φτιαξω ενα draft για να το μαζικοποιησουμε στοχοποιωντας ολους τους παροχους (σταθερους ή κινητους) που δε το εφαρμοζουν. 

Αυτο που θελω να βρουμε, οποιος μπορει, ειναι να δουμε που ειναι ορισμενη η συγκεκριμενη υποχρεωση... δλδ σε ποιο κανονισμο υπαρχει. Δεν ειναι δουλεια μας να το ξερουμε, αλλα βοηθαει αρκετα.

----------


## MNP-10

Για δειτε το και προτεινετε βελτιωσεις / διορθωσεις...

----------


## pelasgian

> Για το σταθερό δεν συμφωνώ πάντως γιατί πολύς κόσμος το έχει απόρρητο χωρίς όμως να είναι ενοχλητικός. Μπορει να βρεθείς να απορρίπτεις τους φίλους σου επειδη δεν φαίνεται το νούμερό τους. Για το κινητό καιρός ήταν, καθότι δεν μπορείς και να βρεις ποιος είναι αν σε πάρουν με απόκρυψη


Στο κινητό, μπορείς να βάλεις τους αριθμούς με απόρρητο σε σιωπηλό ringtone, οπότε πάρουν δεν πάρουν να μη χτυπάει.

----------


## maik

Πολυ σωστη σκεψη η καταγγελια. Αν ειδοποιειται και ο καλων οτι δεν θα απαντηθει επειδη καλει με αποκρυψη ειναι το τελειο. Ετσι οι διαφοροι ενοχλητικοι θα παρουν ενα μαθημα.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Για δειτε το και προτεινετε βελτιωσεις / διορθωσεις...


Να σταλθεί άμεσα αν δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα!!!
Κακά τα ψέμματα όλοι εχουμε χρησιμπιήσει την απόκρυψη! *Όμως* όπως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της απόκρυψης θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα και της μη αποδοχής κλήσησς με απόκρυψη!

----------


## MNP-10

Ειναι αυτο που λενε οτι η καλυτερη μερα να ειχε γινει το ταδε, ηταν χθες... και η δευτερη καλυτερη μερα ειναι σημερα  :ROFL: 

Ενταξει, θα πρεπει να προλαβουμε να το δουμε λιγο για αλλαγες, να μαζεψουμε 10-20 υπογραφες (ωστε να εχει μαζικη υποσταση - αφου κινητοποιουνται μονο στα μαζικα) και να το παραδωσω τη Δευτερα.. ειναι καλη μερα η Δευτερα αφου ουτως ή αλλως αμα το δωσω Παρασκευη δε θα προλαβει να το δει κανεις -  αρα γιατι να μην εχουμε το ΣΚ με το μερος μας?  :Smile:

----------


## windybob73

> Στο κινητό, μπορείς να βάλεις τους αριθμούς με απόρρητο σε σιωπηλό ringtone, οπότε πάρουν δεν πάρουν να μη χτυπάει.


Γινεται σε ολα αυτο;Γιατι στο δικο μου Sony Ericsson δεν το βρισκω... :Sorry:

----------


## xlntstay

Λοιπόν ...που υπογράφουμε?

----------


## nmavro73

Δεν συμφωνώ για να περιλαμβάνει και το σταθερο. Κυρίως γιατί εχω το δικό μου απόρρητο και δεν υπογράφω να με απορρίπτουν επειδή δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός μου. Αν το κάνετε ΜΟΝΟ για τα κινητά εκει υπογράφω

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν συμφωνώ για να περιλαμβάνει και το σταθερο. Κυρίως γιατί εχω το δικό μου απόρρητο και δεν υπογράφω να με απορρίπτουν επειδή δεν φαίνεται ο αριθμός μου. Αν το κάνετε ΜΟΝΟ για τα κινητά εκει υπογράφω


Δε προκειται να αλλαξει η φυση της καταγγελιας γιατι ενα τεραστιο μερος οχλησης ειναι, δυστυχως, οι "σταθεροι" spammers που εχουν ζαλισει το συμπαν.




> Λοιπόν ...που υπογράφουμε?


Οταν οριστικοποιηθει το κειμενο που τωρα ειναι draft. Δε θα απεχει πολυ... Ο swind μου ειπε οτι εχει μια προταση τροποποιησης που θα μου πει το βραδυ, οποτε μολις οριστικοποιηθει το κειμενο το γραφω οτι ειναι τελικο και"παγωνει" ωστε να βαζουμε υπογραφες.  Αυτο (το "παγωμα" του κειμενου) ειναι απαραιτητο ωστε να μην αλλαζει το κειμενο αφοτου καποιος εχει δηλωσει οτι συμφωνει μαζι του.

Υπογραφες = μου στελνετε ονοματα και ταχυδρομικες διευθυνσεις σε pm μολις σας πω.

----------


## nmavro73

Να ξεκινήσουμε και ένα με υπογραφές για όσους έχουν απόρρητο το τηλέφωνό τους τότε; Γιατί να μας βάζετε στους spammers δηλαδή; Εχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να μην ανακοινώνεται ο αριθμός μας και έτσι μας απορρίπτετε από το να παίρνουμε από το σταθερό μας. Για φαντάσου να ρωτάω για τον καθένα αν δέχεται κλήσεις από απόρρητα νούμερα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό
Αν γίνει οτιδήποτε τέτοιο δηλώνω ότι θα είμαι απο αυτούς που θα στειλουν καταγγελία ζητώντας να μην με υποχρεώνουν να έχω φανερό νούμερο.

----------


## MNP-10

> Να ξεκινήσουμε και ένα με υπογραφές για όσους έχουν απόρρητο το τηλέφωνό τους τότε; Γιατί να μας βάζετε στους spammers δηλαδή; Εχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να μην ανακοινώνεται ο αριθμός μας και έτσι μας απορρίπτετε από το να παίρνουμε από το σταθερό μας. Για φαντάσου να ρωτάω για τον καθένα αν δέχεται κλήσεις από απόρρητα νούμερα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό.


Σε ειδοποιει με ηχητικο μηνυμα οτι δεν το δεχεται επειδη ειναι με αποκρυψη. 

Δεν ξερω αν, μετα, μπορεις να βαλεις το καταλληλο prefix ωστε να παρεις ανευ αποκρυψης - οπως στα κινητα.




> Αν γίνει οτιδήποτε τέτοιο δηλώνω ότι θα είμαι απο αυτούς που θα στειλουν καταγγελία ζητώντας να μην με υποχρεώνουν να έχω φανερό νούμερο.


Μα δε σε υποχρεωνει κανεις να εχεις φανερο νουμερο  :Thinking:  

Αν το δεις απλα, θα καταλαβεις οτι υπαρχει ενας παραλογισμος στο ολο θεμα - που βασιζεται στο οτι εχεις συνηθισει τη συγκεκριμενη καταση: 

Εσυ θες αφενος να εχεις δικαιωμα να ελεγχεις τι κανεις στο δικο σου ακρο (αν παιρνεις με αποκρυψη πχ) αλλα ταυτοχρονα θες να αποστερησεις τον ελεγχο του αλλου στο δικο του ακρο (αν θα το σηκωνει ή οχι - με βαση τα φιλτρα που θελει ή δεν θελει να βαλει). Οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι κατι τετοιο δε μπορει να σταθει σε μια κοινωνια οπου τα δικαιωματα του ενος αρχιζουν εκει που τελειωνουν τα δικαιωματα του αλλου. 

Ολοι πρεπει να εχουν ισα δικαιωματα να ελεγχουν τι κανουν στο ακρο τους ειτε προκειται για εισερχομενες, ειτε για εξερχομενες κλησεις. Θες να παρεις ετσι ή αλλιως - παρε. Θες να μη σε παιρνουν ετσι ή αλλιως, το ρυθμιζεις. Αυτο ειναι το νοημα.

Διαφωνεις?

----------


## Observer

Ένα *ΕΥΓΕ* στον άνθρωπο που ανακίνησε το θέμα και την καταγγελία . :Respekt: 

  Είχα συναντήσει την "απόρριψη καλούντος με απόκρυψη" στην Γαλλία και μάλιστα ο χρήστης είχε την δυνατότητα να ενεργοποιεί η να απενεργοποιεί την υπηρεσία κατά βούληση με κωδικούς από το τηλέφωνό του , χωρίς καν να χρειάζεται να κάνει αιτήσεις -και τρίχες μπουκλάτες- στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο.
  Ο κομπλεξικός, ο εξυπνάκιας, ο διαφημιστής  ή αυτός που έπαιζε κρυφτούλι  άκουγε ένα σύντομο μήνυμα που του έλεγε πως απορρίφθηκε η κλήση του λόγω της απόκρυψης του αριθμού του .. και τελείωνε εκεί η ιστορία .
  Μάλιστα είχε την δυνατότητα να μπλοκάρει αριθμούς διαφημιστών ή άλλων περίεργων που δεν είχαν απόκρυψη , πάλι με κωδικούς από το τηλέφωνό του .
  Ο καλόβουλος βεβαίως είχε την δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιεί και αυτός την απόκρυψη του αριθμού του προσωρινά έτσι ώστε να μην απορρίπτεται η κλήση του και να εκδηλώνεται με κουδουνισμό στον πελάτη .
  Ο κακόβουλος έπαιρνε τα φρύδια μου .. απλά. 
  Πολιτισμός ! .. με λίγα λόγια ........ Π-Ο-Λ-Ι-Τ-Ι-Σ-Μ-Ο-Σ !!!! 

  Η εν λόγω υπηρεσία εξασφαλίζει το δικαίωμα του χρήστη να απορρίπτει τις κλήσεις και τους καλούντες που δεν θέλουν να εμφανίσουν τον αριθμό τους όταν καλούν.
  Και αυτό είναι ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ και όχι ιδιοτροπία όπως νομίζουν μερικοί.


  Με αυτόν τον τρόπο περιορίζονται σημαντικά οι κακόβουλες κλήσεις του κάθε κομπλεξικού και όχι μόνο ... όλο το νοσηρό οικοδόμημα των διαφημίσεων και πωλήσεων μέσω τηλεφώνου που έχουν στήσει κάποιοι, καταρρέει στο χαλαρό και ίσως και για αυτόν τον λόγο ο ΟΤΕ (κυρίως) αλλά και οι άλλοι χαβαλέδες πάροχοι κάνουν πως δεν "ξέρουν τίποτα για το έγκλημα" και αδιαφορούν πλήρως για το εν λόγω δικαίωμα που απολαμβάνουν χρήστες σε άλλες χώρες.

  Να σημειωθεί πως ΟΛΑ τα αστικά τηλεφωνικά κέντρα (αλλά και κάποια ιδιωτικά με το ανάλογο κόστος ως προς την απόκτησή τους και συντήρησή τους ) έχουν την δυνατότητα να παρέχουν τη υπηρεσία , είναι ψέμα και μπούρδα οι ισχυρισμοί τους πως δεν υποστηρίζεται τεχνικώς κάτι τέτοιο , όπως είναι και ψέμα πως δεν μπορούν να προγραμματίσουν αυτούς που έχουν "απόρρητο" το νούμερό τους στο να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του όταν καλούν !
  Δεν θέλουν να το κάνουν , δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πολιτική από τις εταιρείες στο μπανανιστάν, τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα.

  Όσοι από την άλλη έχουν "απόρρητο" το νούμερό τους δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενοχλούνται από ένα τέτοιο δικαίωμα (της απόρριψης από τους άλλους) εφόσον το "απόρρητο" του αριθμού τους αφορά την απόκρυψη των στοιχείων τους στους τηλεφωνικούς καταλόγους (δικαίωμά τους αυτό ) .. το να αποκρύπτεται όμως και ο αριθμός τους όταν καλούν γιατί πρέπει να είναι δικαίωμά τους !!!!

*Με ποια λογική* πρέπει να εξαναγκάζεται ο οποιοσδήποτε να δεχθεί την κλήση τους ... και όχι μόνο αυτό , να αφήνεται αναγκαστικά "ανοιχτή" και η δυνατότητα στις κακόβουλες κλήσεις ή στις κλήσεις του κάθε lamer διαφημιστή ή εταιρειών που ασελγούν τηλεπικοινωνιακώς σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας για να πουλήσουν τα σκουπίδ ... εεεε τα "προιόντα" τους   ..  ? :Whip: 

*Το ποιες κλήσεις θέλει να δεχθεί ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να αφήνεται στην διακριτική του ευχέρεια και όχι να αποφασίζει ο πάροχος για αυτό ή αυτός που έχει το "απόρρητο" .*

  Καιρός ήταν να έρθει στην επιφάνεια και να γίνει  θέμα αυτή η ελεεινή ιστορία με την απόκρυψη που χρονίζει σαν αθλιότητα στα ελληνικά τηλεπικοινωνιακά πράγματα.

  Άιντε να δούμε ... υπάρχει ελπίς να μπει τάξη στην ζούγκλα ?... η θα παραμείνουμε επί μακρόν ακόμα σε αυτήν ..

----------


## nmavro73

Με υποχρεώνει όμως αν αρκετοί αποφασίσουν να μην δέχονται τις κλήσεις μουι.Γιατι δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω κανέναν από αυτούς. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να γίνει πάλι ανακοινώσιμο το τηλέφωνό μου. Εγω το είπα, όχι μόνο δεν υπογράφω αλλά θα στείλω και δική μου προσωπική διαμαρτυρία αν γίνει αυτό. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να ρωτάω τους άλλους αν δέχονται ή όχι κλήσεις από απόκρυψη.

----------


## xlntstay

> Με υποχρεώνει όμως αν αρκετοί αποφασίσουν να μην δέχονται τις κλήσεις μουι.Γιατι δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω κανέναν από αυτούς. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να γίνει πάλι ανακοινώσιμο το τηλέφωνό μου. Εγω το είπα, όχι μόνο δεν υπογράφω αλλά θα στείλω και δική μου προσωπική διαμαρτυρία αν γίνει αυτό. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να ρωτάω τους άλλους αν δέχονται ή όχι κλήσεις από απόκρυψη.


Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω την εμμονή σου στην απόκρυψη του αριθμού σου.
Και καλά να δεχτώ ότι θέλεις να έχεις απόκρυψη(δικαίωμα σου ειναι)...ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ να απαιτείς να μην ισχύσει κάτι γιατί έτσι σε βολεύει εσένα...προσωπικά την στάση σου την θεωρώ προκλητική και απαράδεκτη στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.
Αλλο ειναι να έχεις απόρητα τα στοιχεία σου και άλλο η απόκρυψη αριθμού σου...εκτός εαν υπάρχουν "άλλοι" λόγοι που πιθανότατα να μην "μπορείς" να μας τους ανακοινώσεις...
Οσο για την αντικαταγγελία σου, να σε ενημερώσω ότι βάση της οδηγίας, είναι και άτοπη, και αστήριχτη και σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να την  λάβει κανείς υπόψη του...

----------


## nmavro73

Δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα να εχεις απόρρητα στοιχεία και να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση.
Αν θα το λάβει κανεις υπόψη ή οχι θα φανει όταν τη στείλω. Και θα ναι διαμαρτυρία. 
Προσωπικά αν πάρω το οποιοδήποτε νούμερο και έρθει κανένα μήνυμα ότι απέρριψε την κλήση δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να το πω σε όποιον έχει τέτοια ρύθμιση. Απλά δεν θα τον ξαναπάρω.
Οι λόγοι που μπορεί να μην θέλω να φαινεται το νούμερο μου είναι προσωπικοί και δεν έχεις και εσύ το δικαίωμα να υπονοείς τίποτα  για αυτούς

----------


## Zer0c00L

ειναι δικαιωμα σου να διατηρεις απορρητο τον αριθμο σου η τα στοιχεια σου η και τα δυο αλλα ειναι και δικαιωμα των αλλων να μην δεχονται εισερχομενες κλησεις απο "αγνωστο νουμερο/με αποκρυψη"

εισαι ελευθερος/η να κανεις οσες καταγγελιες θες οπως και εγω για το δικαιωμα να απορριπτω τους "ενοχλητικους" με αποκρυψη που παιρνουν σε ωρες κοινης ησυχιας η ακαταλληλες για να πουλησουν/διαφημισουν τα προιοντα τους.

προσεξε δεν λεω για κακοβουλες γιατι εκει απλα με εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση ο κατεργαρης παει στον παγκο του.

προσωπικα εγω οποιος με καλει με αποκρυψη απλα τον γειωνω στον τηλεφωνητη ειτε ειναι σταθερο ειτε ειναι κινητο.

----------


## xlntstay

> Δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα να εχεις απόρρητα στοιχεία και να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση.
> Αν θα το λάβει κανεις υπόψη ή οχι θα φανει όταν τη στείλω. Και θα ναι διαμαρτυρία. 
> Προσωπικά αν πάρω το οποιοδήποτε νούμερο και έρθει κανένα μήνυμα ότι απέρριψε την κλήση δεν θα μπω καν στον κόπο να το πω σε όποιον έχει τέτοια ρύθμιση. Απλά δεν θα τον ξαναπάρω.
> Οι λόγοι που μπορεί να μην θέλω να φαινεται το νούμερο μου είναι προσωπικοί και δεν έχεις και εσύ το δικαίωμα να υπονοείς τίποτα  για αυτούς


α) Γίνεται..και δεν ξέρω ποιός σε έχει ενημερώσει για το αντίθετο.
β)Καλή τύχη...
γ)Σε λίγο δεν θα μιλάς με κανέναν εαν εφαρμοστεί...(αυτό μπορεί να σου κάνει και καλό καθότι έτσι θα μπορείς να επισκέπτεσαι τον άλλο οπότε θα έχεις βελτιωμένες κοινωνικές επαφές σε σχέση με ένα κρύο τηλεφώνημα).
δ)Oι υπόνοιες ΟΛΕΣ παρουσιάζονται (να είσαι σίγουρη ότι μπορεί εγώ να το έγραψα αλλά ΟΛΟΙ το σκεφτηκαν) εξαιτία σου, και όχι από εμένα, λόγω της περίεργης στάσης σου.
Και ναι έχω το δικαίωμα να κρίνω τη στάση σου(και τους λόγους) καθότι η δικοί σου "προσωπικοί" λόγοι  ειναι ανώτεροι φαίνεται από την προσωπική-ιδιωτική ζωή των υπολοίπων...

----------


## nmavro73

Ειναι οι υπόνοιες. Είναι περίεργη στάση να μην θελω να βλέπουν όλοι το τηλ μου; Δηλαδή οπου παίρνω μια φορά να μπορεί ο άλλος να το κρατάει. Γιατι δεν παίρνεις μόνο σε φίλους με το σταθερό.Παίρνεις και άλλο κόσμο. 
Για να σε δώ τι θα κάνεις με τους συνδρομητές που έχουν vodafone για το σπίτι που ή βλέπεις ένα άσχετο κινητό ή απόκρυψη.

----------


## xlntstay

Άρα αυτούς που θα καλέσεις μια στις τόσες μία φορά κάλεσε τους από το κινητό σου...
Στούς γνωστούς και στους φίλους δεν νομιζω να έχεις πρόβλημα μιας και ετσι κι αλλιώς το έχουν..
Οπότε από όλα τα παραπάνω τελικά συμπεραίνω οτι δεν ειναι κάποιοι προσωπικοί λόγοι, αλλά το ότι είσαι λίγο(μπορεί και όχι λίγο) υπερβολική...
Με άλλα λόγια εισαι υπερβολικά αρνητική για μια σωτήρια υπηρεσία για το 99,99% των πολιτών (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εσένα) μονο και μόνο για να μην αποθηκεύουν μια στις τόσες κάποιοι άσχετοι το τηλέφωνο σου...

----------


## yianniscan

Επειδή υπάρχει διάχυτη η εντύπωση στο παρόν νήμα, ότι με την υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας, οι κακόβουλες κλήσεις καθώς κι οι κλήσεις τηλεφωνικών πωλήσεων, θα ελαττωθούν ή και θα εξαφανιστούν, θα ήθελα ν' αναφέρω ότι αυτή η εντύπωση είναι λανθασμένη κι απέχει πολύ απ' την πραγματικότητα.

Η υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη, αφού η εισαγωγή οποιουδήποτε αριθμού ως συστατικού στην αναγνώριση κλήσης είναι σχετικά εύκολη υπόθεση, ώστε η κακόβουλη κλήση να ξεπεράσει το σκόπελο της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας. Η πρακτική αυτή ονομάζεται CallerID spoofing και με την έλευση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας έχει γίνει προσιτή στον καθένα.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caller_ID_spoofing

----------


## Producer

Το Caller ID Spoofing όμως θα έπρεπε να ήταν παράνομο.  Τέσπα... ας μή βγούμε offtopic

Συμφωνώ 100% με τη σχετική καταγγελία και είμαι πρόθυμος να τη συνυπογράψω.
Είναι δικαίωμά μου να επιλέξω εάν θα δέχομαι ή όχι κλήσεις με απόκρυψη.

----------


## swind

> Με υποχρεώνει όμως αν αρκετοί αποφασίσουν να μην δέχονται τις κλήσεις μουι.Γιατι δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω κανέναν από αυτούς. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να γίνει πάλι ανακοινώσιμο το τηλέφωνό μου. Εγω το είπα, όχι μόνο δεν υπογράφω αλλά θα στείλω και δική μου προσωπική διαμαρτυρία αν γίνει αυτό. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να ρωτάω τους άλλους αν δέχονται ή όχι κλήσεις από απόκρυψη.


Φίλη μου.... :Cool:  , 
είναι αυτονόητο ότι αν παρέχεται η φραγή των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων από απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής, *θα ενημερώνεσαι* με μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να καλέσεις με εμφάνιση αριθμού για να ολοκληρωθεί η κλήση και θα σου παρέχεται *συμπληρωματικά* η δυνατότητα της επιλεκτικής εμφάνισης του αριθμού (*όπως γίνεται και στα κινητά* με το *31#αριθμός και κλήση), όπως ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ προσφέρεται και η επιλεκτική απόκρυψη (ο ΟΤΕ είναι σε θέση αυτά να τα προσφέρει αλλά δεν τα δίνει εμπορικά για λόγους που αναφέρει το DRAFT της επιστολής!). Επιπλέον, στη Forthnet όπου η υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων ήδη δίνεται, *μπαίνει πολύ εύκολα* από τον πελάτη με μια *απλή* ψηφιακή εντολή (όπως αυτές της αναμονής,εκτροπής, κλπ.) *και βγαίνει με τον ίδιο τρόπο*. Αν εσύ πάρεις καποιον και πέσεις πάνω στην υπηρεσία απόρριψης και δε θέλεις να καλέσεις με επιλεκτική εμφάνιση, τότε τον παίρνεις στο κινητό του, του λες "βγάλτο ένα λεπτό για να σε πάρω", το βγάζει σε 1 λεπτό και παίρνεις. Αν πάλι πρόκειται για άτομο που το παίρνεις συχνά, συνεννοήσαι μαζί του και του λες "μην το βάλεις αυτό γιατί με φτιάχνει να σε παίρνω από απόκρυψη" κι αν είναι φίλος/η σου ή η γκομενα/ος σου θα το κάνει πίστεψε με!!!  Ακόμα, σε ορισμένα δίκτυα όπως HOL και NetOne, η *μόνιμη απόκρυψη* δεν μπαίνει με αποστολή φαξ στην εταιρεία, αλλά ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΗ ΜΕ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ. Άρα μπορείς να τη βάζεις και να τη βγάζεις όποτε θες εσύ...και θα δεις ότι αυτό το απλό πράγμα, μπορούν και θα αναγκαστούν να το δώσουν όλοι οι πάροχοι. Οπως βλέπεις υπάρχουν και δίνονται λύσεις τηλεπικοιωνιακές που θα σου προσφέρουν ευελιξία για να μην αλλάξεις τις τόσο σημαντικές συνήθειες της καθημερινότητας σου....αρκεί να το ψαξεις λίγο παραπάνω ή και να ρωτήσεις κάποιον πιο ψαγμένο! δε βοηθάει να βγαίνεις μπροστά και αντιδραστικά -χωρίς να το έχεις ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω- και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία και να βάλεσαι εναντίον των δικαιωμάτων των συνανθρώπων σου! δε σου θεμελιώνεται πουθενά αυτό το δικαίωμα και σε εκθέτει γιατί δειχνει ότι σε νοιάζει μόνο ο εαυτός σου...καταλαβαίνεις τι εντύπωση δίνεις στους συμφορουμίτες σου?

........Auto merged post: swind πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επειδή υπάρχει διάχυτη η εντύπωση στο παρόν νήμα, ότι με την υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας, οι κακόβουλες κλήσεις καθώς κι οι κλήσεις τηλεφωνικών πωλήσεων, θα ελαττωθούν ή και θα εξαφανιστούν, θα ήθελα ν' αναφέρω ότι αυτή η εντύπωση είναι λανθασμένη κι απέχει πολύ απ' την πραγματικότητα.
> 
> Η υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη, αφού η εισαγωγή οποιουδήποτε αριθμού ως συστατικού στην αναγνώριση κλήσης είναι σχετικά εύκολη υπόθεση, ώστε η κακόβουλη κλήση να ξεπεράσει το σκόπελο της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας. Η πρακτική αυτή ονομάζεται CallerID spoofing και με την έλευση της VoIP τηλεφωνίας έχει γίνει προσιτή στον καθένα.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caller_ID_spoofing


Ναι, αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στα *σταθερά* τηλέφωνα και να παρακαμφθεί το εμπόδιο της απόρριψης...όμως θα εξακολουθούν να φιλτράρονται οι κακόβουλες κλήσεις από απόκρυψη στα κινητά, τα οποία είναι περισσότερα από τα σταθερά ως μέσο επικοινωνίας στη χώρα, οπότε γλιτώνει αρκετός κόσμος από φάρσες. Εμ πάσει περιπτώσει, αν το αίτημα μας περάσει τότε δεν θα ισχύει μόνο για τα κινητά...ο νομος ισχύει για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες γενικά, οπότε ας υπάρχει και για τα σταθερά κι ας βρει ο αλλος τον τρόπο να το καμψει...

........Auto merged post: swind πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν δίνεται η δυνατότητα να εχεις απόρρητα στοιχεία και να φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση.


Να τολμήσω να πω ότι από τον τρόπο που προσέγγισες το θέμα διαβάζοντας το κειμενο σου, κατάλαβα το φύλο σου χωρίς καν να δω το συμβολάκι στο πλάι? :Razz: 
Να τολμήσω να πω ότι από τα post σου, φαίνεται η παντελής άγνοια σου για τα τηλεπικοιωνιακά? Ειδικα αυτό το παραπάνω, ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  :Razz:  !!! Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ!  :Laughing: 

Εδω και χρόνια εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός μου και δεν υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία μου στους καταλόγους!!! Πάρε σε ένα ΟΤΕshop, να σου πουν οτι αυτά τα 2 διαχωρίζονται εδώ και χρόνια...δεν κοστίζει τίποτα, παρά ένα αστικό τηλεφώνημα...μας τρως το χρόνο λέγοντας ανυπόστατα πράγματα!!!

----------


## nmavro73

Το *31# που λές ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΦΟΡΘΝΕΤ. ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ

----------


## Producer

> Με υποχρεώνει όμως αν αρκετοί αποφασίσουν να μην δέχονται τις κλήσεις μουι.Γιατι δεν θα μπορώ να πάρω κανέναν από αυτούς. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω να γίνει πάλι ανακοινώσιμο το τηλέφωνό μου. Εγω το είπα, όχι μόνο δεν υπογράφω αλλά θα στείλω και δική μου προσωπική διαμαρτυρία αν γίνει αυτό. Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να ρωτάω τους άλλους αν δέχονται ή όχι κλήσεις από απόκρυψη.




Off Topic


		Ε, ρε γέλια!  Πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να μην αρχίσω τα μπινελίκια...
	


Στείλε 10 προσωπικές διαμαρτυρίες... Δημοκρατία έχουμε... Χμμμ... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... ίσως με υποχρεώσεις να στείλω κι εγώ μια διαμαρτυρία χωρίς καμία λογική... τσάμπα είναι!

----------


## MNP-10

Παιδια ηρεμια.. 

Επι του θεματος: επειδη περιμενουμε καποια νομικη γνωμοδοτηση με τον swind, θα αργησει λιγο η ολοκληρωση της επιστολης και η συνεπακολουθη συλλογη υπογραφων. Ελπιζω μεσα στο ΣΚ ή ΣΚΔΤ να εχουμε κλεισει την επιστολη και να μαζευουμε υπογραφες για να το παραδωσω την αλλη εβδομαδα καπου στα μεσα της, αντι για Δευτερα.

----------


## swind

> Το *31# που λές ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΦΟΡΘΝΕΤ. ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ


Καλή μου, μάλλον από την υστερία σου δε με διαβάζεις καλά! take a deeep breath, calm down και ξαναδιάβασε με γιατί σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει και σε αυτό........

"*είναι αυτονόητο* ότι αν παρέχεται η φραγή των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων από απόκρυψη καλούσας γραμμής, θα ενημερώνεσαι με μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να καλέσεις με εμφάνιση αριθμού για να ολοκληρωθεί η κλήση *και θα* σου παρέχεται συμπληρωματικά η δυνατότητα της επιλεκτικής εμφάνισης του αριθμού"

δεν νομίζω ότι θα σε αφήσει έτσι η forthnet, να μην μπορείς να καλέσεις αν η υπηρεσία παρασχεθεί απ τους 4 μεγάλους παρόχους στην αγορά!! α και by the way γιατί δεν κάνεις μια καταγγελία και στη forthnet να βγάλει αυτήν την καινούρια "σπαστική" υπηρεσία που απορρίπτει τις κλήσεις από απόκρυψη? Τι? μόνο στην ΕΕΤΤ θα προσφύγεις?! :ROFL: 

και επιπλέον τι σε νοιάζει εσένα αν θα μπορούν να καλούν αυτοί που έχουν vodafone σταθερή? Αφού εσύ έχεις forthnet! Κοινώς , από πίτα που δεν τρως, τι σε νοιάζει κι αν καεί? δεν την έχετε την παροιμία αυτή εκεί επάνω...? Από ότι ξέρω, από συγγενείς μου, την έχετε! Να δω τι άλλο ξένο με εσένα επιχείρημα θα σκαρφιστείς, για να μας αποτρέψεις να στείλουμε την καταγγελία....! Α ρε, γυναικεία φύση...!!!

Και ηρέμησε λίγο γιατί με τη στάση σου με κάνεις και γελάω πολύ, ενώ καταβάλλω μεγάλες προσπάθειες να σε πάρω στα σοβαρά! με δυσκολεύεις αρκετά στην προσπάθεια μου όμως...

----------


## yianniscan

> Ναι, αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στα *σταθερά* τηλέφωνα και να παρακαμφθεί το εμπόδιο της απόρριψης...όμως θα εξακολουθούν να φιλτράρονται οι κακόβουλες κλήσεις από απόκρυψη στα κινητά, τα οποία είναι περισσότερα από τα σταθερά ως μέσο επικοινωνίας στη χώρα, οπότε γλιτώνει αρκετός κόσμος από φάρσες. Εμ πάσει περιπτώσει, αν το αίτημα μας περάσει τότε δεν θα ισχύει μόνο για τα κινητά...ο νομος ισχύει για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες γενικά, οπότε ας υπάρχει και για τα σταθερά κι ας βρει ο αλλος τον τρόπο να το καμψει...


Το Caller ID spoofing δεν κάνει διακρίσεις σε αριθμούς σταθερών ή κινητών τηλεφώνων. Κάθε τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που βασίζεται στα πρωτόκολλα της κλασσικής τηλεφωνίας (SS7, ISUP etc) όπως οι PSTN, ISDN, GSM, 3G υπηρεσίες, πάσχει στο θέμα της έλλειψης αυθεντικοποίησης των στοιχείων που παρέχει η αναγνώριση κλήσης.

----------


## vazelo

Παιδια κ εγω μεσα!! πολυ καλη κινηση!!

----------


## swind

> Το Caller ID spoofing δεν κάνει διακρίσεις σε αριθμούς σταθερών ή κινητών τηλεφώνων. Κάθε τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που βασίζεται στα πρωτόκολλα της κλασσικής τηλεφωνίας (SS7, ISUP etc) όπως οι PSTN, ISDN, GSM, 3G υπηρεσίες, πάσχει στο θέμα της έλλειψης αυθεντικοποίησης των στοιχείων που παρέχει η αναγνώριση κλήσης.


αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι δε θα μπορεί ιδιώτης να το εγκασταστήσει στο κινητό του και να αλλάζει τη μορφή του αριθμού του, ωστε να κάνει φάρσες.

----------


## yianniscan

> αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι δε θα μπορεί ιδιώτης να το εγκασταστήσει στο κινητό του και να κάνει και να αλλάζει τη μορφή του αριθμού του, ωστε να κάνει φάρσες


Μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει στο κινητό του ένα SIP client και να καλέσει οποιοδήποτε κινητό ή σταθερό με spoofed Caller ID, καθώς επίσης να κάνει το ίδιο από ένα VoIP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (Asterisk, PBXnSIP, ΝΒΧ κ.α.) Ο αποφασισμένος που θα ψαχτεί λίγο θα βρει την άκρη.

----------


## maik

> Ο αποφασισμένος που θα ψαχτεί λίγο θα βρει την άκρη.


Οπως γινεται παντα.Με την διαφορα ομως οτι *θα ειναι παρανομος.*

----------


## Producer

> Οπως γινεται παντα.Με την διαφορα ομως οτι *θα ειναι παρανομος.*


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι (παράνομη η πρακτική του Caller ID Spoofing)
Εάν υπολογίσουμε ότι ούτε καν στην Αμερική δεν είναι παράνομο ακόμη (έχουν καταθέσει σχέδιο νόμου αλλά δεν έχει περάσει ακόμη), δε πιστεύω ότι έχει εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα τέτοιος νόμος (ίσως κάνω λάθος)




> Legislation
> 
> On June 27, 2007, the United States Senate Committee on Commerce, Science and Transportation passed S.704, a bill that would make it a crime to spoof caller ID. Dubbed the "Truth in Caller ID Act of 2007", the bill would outlaw causing "any caller identification service to transmit misleading or inaccurate caller identification information" via "any telecommunications service or IP-enabled voice service". Law enforcement is exempted from the rule. A similar bill, HR251, was recently introduced and passed in the House of Representatives, *making it a real possibility of becoming law*. It has been referred to the same Senate committee that approved S.704; that committee *has not yet acted on it*, nor has the Senate bill been sent to the floor.

----------


## yianniscan

> Οπως γινεται παντα. Με την διαφορα ομως οτι *θα ειναι παρανομος*.


Μα στην Ελλάδα η παρανομία είναι μαγκιά επιφέροντας «εύσημα» σ' αυτούς που τα «καταφέρνουν», αφού κι όταν υπάρχουν νόμοι δεν εφαρμόζονται.

----------


## Producer

> Μα στην Ελλάδα η παρανομία είναι μαγκιά επιφέροντας «εύσημα» σ' αυτούς που τα «καταφέρνουν», αφού κι όταν υπάρχουν νόμοι δεν εφαρμόζονται.


Η απόλυτη αλήθεια δεν επιδέχεται αμφισβήτηση  :Sad: 

Τεσπά... πίσω στο θέμα μας... μπορώ να υπογράψω 10 φορές την ομαδική καταγγελία ?  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

Περιμεντε λιγο να δουμε κατι νομικες λεπτομερειες και θα προχωρησουμε και στις υπογραφες  :Wink:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Οπως γινεται παντα.Με την διαφορα ομως οτι *θα ειναι παρανομος.*


Αν λειτουργούσαν σωστα κάποια πράγματα δεν θα υπήρχε παρανομια

----------


## MNP-10

Λοιπον, η καταγγελια εχει κλεισει (το υφισταμενο κειμενο μας καλυπτει), στειλτε μου στοιχεια σε pm

*Ονομα, 
*Επωνυμο, 
*Διευθυνση, 
*Ταχυδρομικος κωδικας

προαιρετικα

*Τηλεφωνο
*e-mail

Το κειμενο ειναι αυτο:

----------


## Producer

Signed! (έχεις pm με full στοιχεία)

Μπράβο για τη πρωτοβουλία και τη προσπάθεια (swind + MNP+ others)!

----------


## nm96027

Μπραβο στην πρωτοβουλια και απο μενα. Signed! :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Ειμαστε 8 ως τωρα.. πολυ καλα για τις πρωτες 5 ωρες.. (ουτε)

----------


## brou

Signed και έφυγα για διακοπές  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Είμαι μέσα και εγώ (εχεις Π.Μ με τα στοιχεία μου)

καλή τύχη

----------


## MNP-10

Μολις φτασαμε τους 10  :One thumb up: 

(με το τελευταιο pm πριν λιγα λεπτα)


Update: 13 (!)

----------


## serr4

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά , από την στιγμή που ο καθένας μπορεί να αποκτά απόρρητο αριθμό με απόκρυψη τα πράγματα μπερδευοντε. Πως μπορεί να φαίνεται στον καλούμενο ο αριθμός του καλούντο που είναι απόρρητος ;
Εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα είναι καθαρά νομικό.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Μολις φτασαμε τους 10 
> 
> (με το τελευταιο pm πριν λιγα λεπτα)
> 
> 
> Update: 13 (!)


Αρα την Δευτέρα έχει φύγει για ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## Producer

> Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά , από την στιγμή που ο καθένας μπορεί να αποκτά απόρρητο αριθμό με απόκρυψη τα πράγματα μπερδευοντε. Πως μπορεί να φαίνεται στον καλούμενο ο αριθμός του καλούντο που είναι απόρρητος ;
> Εδώ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα είναι καθαρά νομικό.


Μα δε ζήτησε κανένας να αρθεί η απόκρυψη του καλούντος
Τη διάβασες τη καταγγελία (ή κάποιο απο τα posts)?
Ζητάμε: "να μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε να μη δεχόμαστε κλήσεις, όταν υπάρχει απόκρυψη της καλούσας γραμμής" (απο το OP & το φυλλάδιο της ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## MNP-10

> Αρα την Δευτέρα έχει φύγει για ΕΕΤΤ


Θα το δωσω Τριτη γιατι, επειδη αρχισε η συλλογη Παρασκευη απογευμα, πολλοι που μπαινουν απο τον εργασιακο χωρο δεν εχουν προλαβει να το δουν. Αρα να περιλαβουμε και τυχον ατομα που θα το υπογραψουν τη Δευτερα.

----------


## MNP-10

Μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαστε 17 + οποιος αλλος το υπογραψει μεχρι αυριο το πρωι (8am). Αυριο θα το καταθεσω στην ΕΕΤΤ  :Cool:

----------


## Hunter 85

> Μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαστε 17 + οποιος αλλος το υπογραψει μεχρι αυριο το πρωι (8am). Αυριο θα το καταθεσω στην ΕΕΤΤ


Αντε! Εχω περιεργια να δω την στάση της ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## MNP-10

Οκ.. πηρε Αρ. πρωτ 41567 - 29/07/2008.

Οσοι μου στειλανε pm ειναι μεσα - το τελικο νουμερο ειναι 17 ατομα.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Οκ.. πηρε Αρ. πρωτ 41567 - 29/07/2008.
> 
> Οσοι μου στειλανε pm ειναι μεσα - το τελικο νουμερο ειναι 17 ατομα.


Οκ! Για να δούμε!!!

----------


## vazelo

ειληκρινα πιστευετε οτι μπορει να ληφθει υποψιν κατι τετοιο?? και αν ναι, ποτε το τοποθετειτε χρονικα??

----------


## MNP-10

Μα ισχυει ηδη.. το θεμα ειναι να σφιξουν λιγο τα λουρια στην εφαρμογη του γιατι το εχουν καταντησει προαιρετικο. Για το ποτε? Μαλλον απο Σεπτεμβριο και βλεπουμε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να σου πω προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι θα το υπολογισουν (αλλα τι να κανουμε να κατσουμε με σταυρωμενα χερια) και καποιοι "κακοπροαιρετοι χρηστες με αποκρυψη" να παιρνουν σε ακαταλληλες ωρες και να πουλανε προιοντα και υπηρεσιες η να κανουν πλακα = οχι ευχαριστω (υποψιν εγω εχω γλυτωσει απο αυτα απλα με παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα σε αυτες τις εταιρειες και οποιος με ξαναενοχλησει απο εδω και περα θα με πληρωσει)
αλλα καποιοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν οτι εγω εκει τι γινεται?

εδωσα τα στοιχεια μου γιατι πιστευω στα παιδια του www.adslgr.com και πιστευω οτι κατι θα γινει γιατι το υπολογιζουν σοβαρα οι φορεις.

----------


## nm96027

> Οκ.. πηρε Αρ. πρωτ 41567 - 29/07/2008.
> 
> Οσοι μου στειλανε pm ειναι μεσα - το τελικο νουμερο ειναι 17 ατομα.


Ωραιοοος! :Cool:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hunter 85

> να σου πω προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι θα το υπολογισουν (αλλα τι να κανουμε να κατσουμε με σταυρωμενα χερια) και καποιοι "κακοπροαιρετοι χρηστες με αποκρυψη" να παιρνουν σε ακαταλληλες ωρες και να πουλανε προιοντα και υπηρεσιες η να κανουν πλακα = οχι ευχαριστω (υποψιν εγω εχω γλυτωσει απο αυτα απλα με παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα σε αυτες τις εταιρειες και οποιος με ξαναενοχλησει απο εδω και περα θα με πληρωσει)
> αλλα καποιοι δεν μπορουν να κανουν οτι εγω εκει τι γινεται?
> 
> εδωσα τα στοιχεια μου γιατι πιστευω στα παιδια του www.adslgr.com και πιστευω οτι κατι θα γινει γιατι το υπολογιζουν σοβαρα οι φορεις.


Δεν μας λες πως ακριβώς το κατάφερες αυτό;

----------


## Gio Alex

3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν...
πριν από λίγο μίλησα με βονταφον ρωτώντας αυτό ακριβώς και η κοπέλα δεν ήξερε ΤΙ-ΠΟ-ΤΑ!!!

----------


## Hunter 85

> 3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν...
> πριν από λίγο μίλησα με βονταφον ρωτώντας αυτό ακριβώς και η κοπέλα δεν ήξερε ΤΙ-ΠΟ-ΤΑ!!!


Aφού πρακτικά δεν το παρέχουν πως να ξερέ! Η μάλλον ήξερε αλλάτη δουλεία της έκανε! Αυτό της είπαν να λέει αυτό έλγε! :Wink:

----------


## maik

> Aφού πρακτικά δεν το παρέχουν πως να ξερέ! Η μάλλον ήξερε αλλάτη δουλεία της έκανε! Αυτό της είπαν να λέει αυτό έλγε!


Σιγα μην ηξερε. Οχι μονο αυτη , κανεις στα διαφορα suport centers δεν ξερει.

----------


## Hunter 85

> Σιγα μην ηξερε. Οχι μονο αυτη , κανεις στα διαφορα suport centers δεν ξερει.


Πήρα σημερα στο 121 γιατι μας είχαν ταραξει στις αποσυνδέσεις και η κοπέλα δεν γνώριζε καν οτι έκαναν εργασιες στο dslam την προηγούμενη μέρα! Οποτε δεν είναι μόνο στα suport centers! Ειναι κ στον άνθρωπο!

----------


## swind

ΗΡΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ WIND HELLAS ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ...

διαβάστε και γελάστε...

----------


## maik

Εκτος τοπου και χρονου εκει στην wind

----------


## flatrate

χάχα καλά παιδιά στην wind είναι ΑΦΑΣIΑ οι άνθρωποι. Σαν την μαρία αντουανέτα (που το έπαιζε τρελή) ένα πράγμα λίγο πριν την αποκεφαλίσουν στην γκιλοτίνα.

----------


## pelasgian

> Για το σταθερό δεν συμφωνώ πάντως γιατί πολύς κόσμος το έχει απόρρητο χωρίς όμως να είναι ενοχλητικός. Μπορει να βρεθείς να απορρίπτεις τους φίλους σου επειδη δεν φαίνεται το νούμερό τους. Για το κινητό καιρός ήταν, καθότι δεν μπορείς και να βρεις ποιος είναι αν σε πάρουν με απόκρυψη


Να βάζει μήνυμα πριν το απορρίψει: «ο αριθμός αυτός δεν δέχεται κλήσεις από συνδρομητές που χρησιμοποιούν απόκρυψη κλήσεων.»

Δηλαδή η wind δεν σου δίνει την απόρριψη, σου δίνει την ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ του δικαιώματος του άλλου να είναι απόρρητος;  :Shocked: 
Το έκανες; τι χαρτιά ζητούν;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν μας λες πως ακριβώς το κατάφερες αυτό;


αυτο συνεβει οταν ημουν στον ΟΤΕ οχι στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

απλα μιλησα με τον ΟΤΕ μου ειπαν οτι επρεπε να κανω καταγγελια στις αρχες (εισαγγελεα, αστυνομια) το εκανα εφυγε το απορρητο αυτου που με καλουσε τις συγκεκριμενες ωρες και απο εκει και περα ο ΟΤΕ με τις αρμοδιες αρχες κανονισαν το θεμα και σταματησε πλεον να ενοχλει.

το ζητημα ειναι οτι για να κανεις αυτες τις ενεργειες θελει χρονο και καμια φορα και χρημα.

για αυτο εχω εφαρμοσει το εξης απλο πραγμα οποιος με καλει με αποκρυψη μιλαει στον τηλεφωνητη (τον γειωνω με την πρωτη που θα δω να λεει απορρητος αριθμος)

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να βάζει μήνυμα πριν το απορρίψει: «ο αριθμός αυτός δεν δέχεται κλήσεις από συνδρομητές που χρησιμοποιούν απόκρυψη κλήσεων.»
> 
> Δηλαδή η wind δεν σου δίνει την απόρριψη, σου δίνει την ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ του δικαιώματος του άλλου να είναι απόρρητος; 
> Το έκανες; τι χαρτιά ζητούν;


"κακοβουλες κλησεις" ολοι οι φορεις το κανουν αλλα απαιτει την αιτηση του συνδρομητη (ωστε να παρακολουθουν τις εισερχομενες κλησεις πραγμα που σε χρεωνει απο οσο ξερω) και την αδεια απο τις αρμοδιες αρχες (εισαγγελεα και αστυνομια).

το αδικημα που υπαγονται οι κακοβουλες κλησεις απο οσο ξερω ειναι ποινικο και διωκεται με φυλακιση και χρηματικο προστιμο.

αυτα επαθε ο δικος μου "φαρσερ"

----------


## ATG

> Να βάζει μήνυμα πριν το απορρίψει: «ο αριθμός αυτός δεν δέχεται κλήσεις από συνδρομητές που χρησιμοποιούν απόκρυψη κλήσεων.»
> 
> Δηλαδή η wind δεν σου δίνει την απόρριψη, σου δίνει την ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ του δικαιώματος του άλλου να είναι απόρρητος; 
> Το έκανες; τι χαρτιά ζητούν;


Ειναι απλη διαδιακασια. Πας σε καταστημα και κανεις αιτηση.

ΑΛΛΑ οταν σε καλει ο οποιοσηποτε, πριν σε συνδεσει ακουει πως εχεις ενεργοποιησει εξουδετερωση και πως αν συνεχισει, θα λαβεις τον αριθμο του, ειτε εχει απορρητο ειτε οχι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ειναι απλη διαδιακασια. Πας σε καταστημα και κανεις αιτηση.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ οταν σε καλει ο οποιοσηποτε, πριν σε συνδεσει ακουει πως εχεις ενεργοποιησει εξουδετερωση και πως αν συνεχισει, θα λαβεις τον αριθμο του, ειτε εχει απορρητο ειτε οχι.


στην επιστολη λεει "κακοβουλες κλησεις" αυτο δεν εχει χρεωση? απο οσο ξερω χρεωνεται κατι τετοιο οσες μερες παραμενει.

γιατι αν δεν το χρεωνει η WIND ειναι μια καλη ιδεα για να αποφευγεις τα απορρητα στο κινητο.

----------


## Sebu

> Ειναι απλη διαδιακασια. Πας σε καταστημα και κανεις αιτηση.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ οταν σε καλει ο οποιοσηποτε, πριν σε συνδεσει ακουει πως εχεις ενεργοποιησει εξουδετερωση και πως αν συνεχισει, θα λαβεις τον αριθμο του, ειτε εχει απορρητο ειτε οχι.


Δλδ δεν χρειαζεσαι περιεργα χαρτια, εισαγγελικη παραγγελια κτλ  :Razz:  ????

Ειναι με χρεωση η υπηρεσια και αν ναι με ποσο???

Ειδατε που τελικα υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα αλλα τα λαμογια την κρατανε μυστικη και δεν την διαφημιζουν αγνωστο γιατι???

----------


## nikgr

Πολλα μπράβο κι απο μένα για την πρωτοβουλία.

Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι το μέτρο δεν είναι αρκετό, απ' τη στιγμή που ο κάθε αλήτης αγοράζει ένα ανώνυμο  νούμερο καρτοκινητής και το χρησιμοποιεί σαν εργαλείο για φάρσες.
Ρωτάω τώρα εγώ: Δε θα πρεπε να δείχνεις ταυτότητα για να σου δώσουν ένα νέο νούμερο καρτοκινητής?

Εμένα με παρενοχλούσε ένα διάστημα ένα καλόπαιδο/φαρσερ στο κινητό με και χωρίς απόκρυψη.
Απευθύνθηκα στη δικιά μου vodafone και μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούνε να κάνουν τίποτα πέρα απ' το να μου βάλουν φραγή σε όλες τις εισερχόμενές μου! (ΕΛΕΟΣ)

Απ' τη δε cosmote που έκανε τις κλήσεις ο αλήτης μου ελεγαν ότι το νούμερο ήταν καρτοκινητής και δεν ήξεραν ούτε αυτοί τα στοιχεία του κατόχου.

Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι αστυνομικοί μου είπαν ότι δέχονται και αυτοί πολύ συχνά ανώνυμες κλήσεις απο κακοκοποιά στοιχεία με απειλητικό χαρακτήρα.


Σίγουρα είναι ένα πρώτο καλό βήμα η απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, αλλα πρέπει να σταματήσει κι αυτό το χάλι με τα ανώνυμα νούμερα καρτοκινητής.

----------


## Sebu

Λιγο δυσκολο να σταματησει γιατι ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα πλεονεκτηματα της καρτοκινητης ειναι ακριβως η ανωνυμια.

Αυτο που θα μπορουσε να γινει ειναι οι παροχοι να κοβουν κλησεις απο συγκεκριμενα νουμερα και οχι ολες τις εισερχομενες.

Νομιζω οτι η τεχνολογια εχει προχωρησει τοσο που μπορει το δικτυο μολις δει μια κληση απο ενα αριθμο χχχ να μην την τερματιζει καθολου.

Στην τελικη παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο με δυνατοτητες blacklisting, βαζεις το νουμερο στη μαυρη λιστα και τελος.

Κανεις και την πατεντα της Wind με οσους εχουν αποκρυψη και μηδεν ενοχληση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

οταν τα πουλανε στα περιπτερα και στις εφημεριδες και περιοδικα και η ενεργοποιηση καρτοκινητου δεν θελει υποχρεωτικα στοιχεια αυτα παθαινεις.

αμα γινει ομως κανενα σοβαρο πραγμα μεσω κινητου να δεις πως αλλαζουν ολα τοτε.

η τεχνολογια και τεχνογνωσια υπαρχει αλλα το ζητημα ειναι να θελουν να την χρησιμοποιησουν.

γιατι π.χ μπορουν μεχρι και να σε εντοπισουν αν υπαρχει αναγκη λες να μην μπορουν να βρουν τον "Χ" τρομοκρατη.

δεν νομιζω απλα δεν θελουν γιατι με τα πολλα μετρα δεν πουλανε.

----------


## swind

> ΑΛΛΑ οταν σε καλει ο οποιοσηποτε, πριν σε συνδεσει ακουει πως εχεις ενεργοποιησει εξουδετερωση και πως αν συνεχισει, θα λαβεις τον αριθμο του, ειτε εχει απορρητο ειτε οχι.


αυτό ισχύει μόνο για τους κινητούς παρόχους και όχι για τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## swind

> ΗΡΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ WIND HELLAS ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ...
> 
> διαβάστε και γελάστε...


Mίλησα με την εταιρεία. Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβαν τι ζητάω... Επειδή, λέει, η απόφαση της ΑΔΑΕ για τη δυνατότητα εντοπισμού είναι μεταγενέστερη, καλύπτει την υπηρεσία αυτή θεωρούν.

----------


## Producer

Καλά Κρασιά...

Καμία σχέση με αυτό που ζητάμε και αυτή η "ρύθμιση" έχει διαρκεία maximum 15 ημέρες !

Αυτοί απαντήσανε στο πράσινο κουτάκι και όχι στο κόκκινο που αναφερόμαστε...



Ελπίζω η ΕΕΤΤ να ασχοληθεί λίγο...

Source: ΑΔΑΕ Web Site (pdf)




> ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑΣ
> ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ / Αρ. Φύλλου 1853 / 21 Δεκεμβρίου 2006
> 
> Αριθμ. 2322
> Εξουδετέρωση της δυνατότητας μη αναγραφής της καλούσας γραμμής για τον εντοπισμό κακόβουλων ή ενοχλητικών κλήσεων.
> 
> H ΑΡΧΗ ΔΙΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΡΗΤΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ (ΑΔΑΕ)
> (Αριθμ. Απόφ.: 159/2006)
> 
> ...

----------


## dleyteris

ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ

Γνωριζεται οτι αν βαλετε στο σπιτι σας  το σταθερο της vodafone υποθετω και cosmote (χρησιμοποιωντας καρτα sim, με εξοπλισμο sagem η ericsson ) - εχει αποκρυψη? Μου το διαβεβαιωσε ο αρμοδιος υπαλληλος λεγοντας οτι η καρτα η sim δεν μπορει να υποστηριξει τον αριθμο 210.. η 22940 η 22840 η οτιδηποτε γιαυτο τον λογο ο κατοχος των ανωτερω υπηρεσιων οταν κανει μια εξερχομενη κληση εμφανιζεται αποκρυψη. Η αποκρυψη στις εξερχομενες κλησεις ειναι προενεργοιημενη. Τετοιος κατοχος ειμαι και εγω δυστυχως. Αν μου το ειχε πει απο την αρχη θα το σκεφτομουν σοβαρα καθως και εγω δεν θελω οταν κανω κλησεις να εμφανιζεται αποκρυψη. Παντως με διαβεβαιωσε οτι το θεμα το γνωριζουν και προσπαθουν να το επιλυσουν

----------


## yianniscan

Η κάρτες SIM (καθώς και τα MSC τους) μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν οποιονδήποτε αριθμό τους προγραμματίσουν, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνουν αν δεν τους εκχωρήσει πρώτα αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα γεωγραφικών αριθμών η ΕΕΤΤ. Πράγμα που ούτε θέλουν ν' ακούσουν οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

Βλέπεις, το χαράτσι των τελών τερματισμού κλήσεων προς τα δίκτυά τους είναι το κύριο έσοδό τους, κι αν πέσει στο επίπεδο των τελών τερματισμού κλήσεων προς τα υπόλοιπα σταθερά δίκτυα, θα χάσουν τα 2/3 των εσόδων τους την επόμενη μέρα. Άλλο είναι να πληρώνεις retail 0,01€ / λεπτό για τερματισμό σε σταθερά κι άλλο 0,07€ έως 0,10€ το λεπτό προς κινητά χωρίς αναγνώριση κλήσης.

Διότι βεβαίως οι retail τιμές με αναγνώριση αριθμού καλούντος αρχίζουν απ' τα 0,1559€ / λεπτό, κι ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## Producer

> 


Any news απο ΕΕΤΤ?  :Smile:

----------


## coroneus

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τις ενέργειες σας... σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## manoulamou

Γυρισαν οι ελαχιστοι (???) Ελληνες που πηγαν διακοπες
και μας εχουν τρελανει τα τηλεφωνηματα *με ή χωρις αποκρυψη* 
για καθε ειδους δωρα/αδωρα και παροχες υπηρεσιων!!!
 :Viking:

----------


## MNP-10

> Any news απο ΕΕΤΤ?


Μπα ηρεμια..

----------


## manual2100

> Να ξεκινήσουμε και ένα με υπογραφές για όσους έχουν απόρρητο το τηλέφωνό τους τότε; Γιατί να μας βάζετε στους spammers δηλαδή; Εχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να μην ανακοινώνεται ο αριθμός μας και έτσι μας απορρίπτετε από το να παίρνουμε από το σταθερό μας. Για φαντάσου να ρωτάω για τον καθένα αν δέχεται κλήσεις από απόρρητα νούμερα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό
> Αν γίνει οτιδήποτε τέτοιο δηλώνω ότι θα είμαι απο αυτούς που θα στειλουν καταγγελία ζητώντας να μην με υποχρεώνουν να έχω φανερό νούμερο.


Όπως έχουν δικαίωμα μερικοί να καλούν με απόκρυψη έτσι πρέπει να έχουν δικαίωμα και οι καλούμενοι να μην δέχονται με απόκρυψη. 
Έχει παραγίνει το κακό.. Σήμερα το 100% των τηλς που δέχτηκα ήταν για κάρτες, τηλεφωνίες κτλ.. Στο κινητό είναι κάποιος που με παίρνει πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ με απόκρυψη. Το κιν. δεν έχει δυνατότητα να τον μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω αριθμό. 
Δεν πάει άλλο.. Γιατί λοιπόν να έχει δικαίωμα κάποιος να με πάρει με απόκρυψη αλλά εγώ να μην έχω δικαίωμα να τον απορρίψω?
Από την άλλη, κολητός μου φίλος με παίρνει από ένα καρτοτηλέφωνο με απόκρυψη(στη δουλειά του).. Συμφωνεί στο ότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιός είναι (και πολλές φορές αναγκάζεται να μου κάνει αναπα στο κιν.) αλλά ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει σε όλα τα καρτοτηλέφωνα απόκρυψη..(αν ρωτάει κανείς γιατί δεν μιλάμε απο το κιν είναι γιατί δεν έχει καλό σήμα..)
Έτσι αν κάποιος σε θέλει κάτι επείγον και σε πάρει απο καρτοτήλ θα πάρει άκυρο αν έχεις επιλέξει να τον απορρίπτεις και αυτό είναι κακό...

ΓΙΑΥΤΟ Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει απόκρυψη σε κανένα τηλ. 
Στο κάτω κάτω άμα δεν θες να ξέρω ποιός είσαι μην με παίρνεις τηλ...

----------


## tugito

Θα έπρεπε απλά να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να απορρίπτεις όλες τις μη αναγνωρήσιμες εισερχόμενες αλλά και από την άλλη να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ο καλούμενος (είτε απο καρτοτηλέφωνο είτε από το σπίτι του) να μπορεί με κάποιον κωδικό να απενεργοποιεί προσωρινά την απόκρυψη για την συγκεκριμένη κλήση.

----------


## xlntstay

> Θα έπρεπε απλά να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να απορρίπτεις όλες τις μη αναγνωρήσιμες εισερχόμενες αλλά και από την άλλη να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ο καλούμενος (είτε απο καρτοτηλέφωνο είτε από το σπίτι του) να μπορεί με κάποιον κωδικό να απενεργοποιεί προσωρινά την απόκρυψη για την συγκεκριμένη κλήση.


+1000... ακριβώς, αυτή ειναι και για μένα η χρυσή τομή..

----------


## extasy

Εγώ με το fritz 7140 της hol έχω πραγματικά σωθεί.Μετά από σχετική επιλογή,έχω βάλει να μη δέχομαι κλήσεις με απόκρυψη.Τον τελευταίο μήνα,βλέπω από το event log πως κάποιος με παίρνει καθημερινά με απόκρυψη,ειδικά τις πρωινές ώρες.Κάποια μέρα θα βγάλω την απόρριψη να το σηκώσω όταν με ξαναπάρει,είμαι πραγματικά περίεργος.Ένας μήνας έχει περάσει και ακόμα να κουραστεί να παίρνει...

----------


## ATG

> Η κάρτες SIM (καθώς και τα MSC τους) μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν οποιονδήποτε αριθμό τους προγραμματίσουν, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνουν αν δεν τους εκχωρήσει πρώτα αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα γεωγραφικών αριθμών η ΕΕΤΤ. Πράγμα που ούτε θέλουν ν' ακούσουν οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
> 
> Βλέπεις, το χαράτσι των τελών τερματισμού κλήσεων προς τα δίκτυά τους είναι το κύριο έσοδό τους, κι αν πέσει στο επίπεδο των τελών τερματισμού κλήσεων προς τα υπόλοιπα σταθερά δίκτυα, θα χάσουν τα 2/3 των εσόδων τους την επόμενη μέρα. Άλλο είναι να πληρώνεις retail 0,01€ / λεπτό για τερματισμό σε σταθερά κι άλλο 0,07€ έως 0,10€ το λεπτό προς κινητά χωρίς αναγνώριση κλήσης.
> 
> Διότι βεβαίως οι retail τιμές με αναγνώριση αριθμού καλούντος αρχίζουν απ' τα 0,1559€ / λεπτό, κι ανεβαίνουν.


Αυτο που λες δεν παιζει. Τοσο οι κλήσεις προς Vodafone σταθερο όσο και προς Cosmote καταληγουν σε HOL και Voiceweb (νομιζω). Οπότε τα τέλη τερματισμού έιναι τέλη προς σταθερά.

Δεν ξερω αν η vodafone θα εχκωρησει το δικο της φασμα στα καρτοσταθερα της.

----------


## vazelo

Παιδακια εχουμε τπτ καινουργιο??

----------


## MNP-10

Nope..

----------


## yianniscan

> Αυτο που λες δεν παιζει. Τοσο οι κλήσεις προς Vodafone σταθερο όσο και προς Cosmote καταληγουν σε HOL και Voiceweb (νομιζω). Οπότε τα τέλη τερματισμού έιναι τέλη προς σταθερά. Δεν ξερω αν η vodafone θα εχκωρησει το δικο της φασμα στα καρτοσταθερα της.


Τι ακριβώς δεν παίζει από αυτό που ανέφερα; Πιστεύεις ότι η VF βγάζει τις κλήσεις προς σταθερά ΟΤΕ μέσω της HOL κι όχι μέσω των υπαρχόντων διασυνδέσεών της με τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## ATG

> Τι ακριβώς δεν παίζει από αυτό που ανέφερα; Πιστεύεις ότι η VF βγάζει τις κλήσεις προς σταθερά ΟΤΕ μέσω της HOL κι όχι μέσω των υπαρχόντων διασυνδέσεών της με τον ΟΤΕ;


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειπες οτι οι εταιριες δεν θελουν τερματισμο κλησεων για τα σταθερα τους σε 2χχ φασμα.

----------


## yianniscan

Στην χονδρική αγορά τερματισμού (wholesale termination) οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά Ελλάδας πωλούνται λιγότερο από 0,01€ το λεπτό, ενώ προς κινητά Ελλάδας περίπου στα 0,07€ το λεπτό χωρίς αναγνώριση κλήσης. Τα τέλη τερματισμού προς τα δίκτυα κινητών είναι το κύριο έσοδο των εταιριών που έχουν τα εν λόγω δίκτυα.

Άρα αν αναγκαστούν για κάποιο λόγο να τερματίσουν κλήσεις σε γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς με τις παραπάνω χρεώσεις, χάνουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση τα 6/7 των εσόδων τους απ' τον τερματισμό κλήσεων. Στην λιανική οι κλήσεις προς κινητά είναι αρκετά ακριβότερες, με αποτέλεσμα το επίπεδο των διαφυγόντων κερδών να είναι μεγαλύτερο.

Αν προγραμμάτιζαν γεωγραφικό αριθμό σταθερού στη SIM του FWT, τίποτα δεν θα μπορούσε να σταματήσει οποιονδήποτε να την βγάλει απ' το FWT, και να την τοποθετήσει στο κινητό του τηλέφωνο. Καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει αυτό σε διαφυγόντα κέρδη, από τις κλήσεις προς το κινητό τηλέφωνο (με τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό 210xxxxxxx) που βρίσκεται στην γειτονιά της Αθήνας μην έχοντας ξεπεράσει τα όρια του Home Zone. Στα χωριά του ενός ή των δύο BSC, Home Zone μπορεί να είναι όλο το χωριό!

Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει και τώρα, αλλά αν προγραμμάτιζαν γεωγραφικό αριθμό απευθείας, θα ήταν σαν να το διαφημίζουν και δεν θα «ψάρωναν» οι μη γνωρίζοντες, από τον αριθμό κινητού που φαίνεται στην αναγνώριση κλήσης όταν η κλήση γίνεται απ' το FWT.

----------


## choqman

Αν δεν κανω λαθος μερικα κινητα εχουν την επιλογη για αποδοχη η απορριψη κλησεων αναλογα με τον αριθμο... Αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει νο ορισεις εσυ ποιους αριθμους δεχεσαι η δεν δεχεσαι... Τελος παντων αυτο με την αποκριψη ειναι οντως σπαστικο και θα επρεπε καποια συσκευη να εχει επιλογη να απορριπτονται αυτοματα αυτες οι κλησεις... Εχω ενα φιλο που εχει μονιμως ακοκρυψη στο κινητο του και ποτε δεν του εχω απαντησει... Εχω την απαιτηση να ξερω το νουμερο αυτου που με καλει... Η αποκρυψη μου θυμιζει αλλες εποχες με κατι τυπους με κουκουλες... :Razz:

----------


## f15

Εγω σκεφτομαι αν με παρει ας πουμε η μανα μου απο τηλ που εχει αποκρυψη χωρις να το γνωριζει για να με ειδοποιησει για κατι πολυ κρίσιμο για την υγεια της .
Καλυτερα να απανταμε σε ολες τις κλησεις( οπως  παλια που δεν υπηρχε αναγνωριση κλήσης)  δεν ξερεις καμια φορα...

----------


## MNP-10

Αυτος που το σκεφτεται ετσι, απλα δεν ενεργοποιει την απορριψη - problem solved  :Wink:

----------


## f15

Πριν απο 3 χρονια ειχα συνδεση σταθερη  οτε με παροχέα TELLAS και οταν καλούσα σε κινητο Cosmote ολοι έβλεπαν απόκρυψη (καλεσα τοτε την τελλας και ηπαν οτι πραγματι υπηρχε ενα μικρο bug και θα το διορθώσουν ...) :Whistle: 
Άλλωστε αμα θελω να χρησημοποιησω το κινητό για να κανω φαρσες η spams περνω μια καρτα των 5ευρω και δεν με νοιάζει το νούμερο που φαίνεται

----------


## Producer

> Πριν απο 3 χρονια ειχα συνδεση σταθερη  οτε με παροχέα TELLAS και οταν καλούσα σε κινητο Cosmote ολοι έβλεπαν απόκρυψη (καλεσα τοτε την τελλας και ηπαν οτι πραγματι υπηρχε ενα μικρο bug και θα το διορθώσουν ...)
> Άλλωστε αμα θελω να χρησημοποιησω το κινητό για να κανω φαρσες η spams περνω μια καρτα των 5ευρω και δεν με νοιάζει το νούμερο που φαίνεται


Νομίζω ότι όλες οι καρτοκινητές έχουν απόκρυψη by default

Απο την άλλη... τι συζητάμε?  Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι να εφαρμοστούν οι κανόνες που έχουν ήδη οριστεί.

Εάν θέλουμε να αξιολογήσουμε τους κανόνες ας ανοίξουμε νέο thread.

----------


## brou

> Άλλωστε αμα θελω να χρησημοποιησω το κινητό για να κανω φαρσες η spams περνω μια καρτα των 5ευρω και δεν με νοιάζει το νούμερο που φαίνεται


Είχα ένα τέτοιο κρούσμα παλαιότερα, πέρασα το νούμερο στο κινητό μου με όνομα μ@λ@...ς, το έβαλα και στο αθόρυβο για το συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, και απο ενοχλητικό έγινε αστείο σε όλη τη παρέα...

Όπως και να χει, το όλο θέμα είναι απλό. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της απόκρυψης, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και το αντίστροφό της. Και προβλέπεται να υπάρχει. 
Ένα από τα side effects που αντιμετώπισα πάντως πρόσφατα, ήταν σε μια κλήση που προσπάθησα να κάνω προς ΗΠΑ και ο παραλήπτης είχε ενεργοποιημένη την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία, δεν μου επέτρεπε την κλήση γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δεν δούλευε η αναγνώριση στο νούμερό μου της ΟΝ, το οποίο σε σταθερά/κινητά Ελλάδας φαίνεται κανονικότατα.

----------


## tommygun

> Βαλτε ολοι fritz box να σωθειτε . Εχει οτι θες για call blocking. Εγω προσωπικα βρηκα την υγεια μου.
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα, μπραβο στο φιλο και πρεπει να υποστηριξουμε ολοι την προσπαθεια του. Ελεος πια με τους τυχαρπαστους που παιρνουν με αποκρυψη.
> 
> Μονο να βλεπατε στο event log του fritz ποσοι προσπαθουν καθε μερα να παρουν με αποκρυψη. Και τρελες ωρες, μεσημεριατικα μεχρι και 2 και 3 το βραδυ.


φιλε ευχαριστω! 
Δεν το ειχα δει αυτο.
το ενεργοποιησα αμεσως.

----------


## f15

> Νομίζω ότι όλες οι καρτοκινητές έχουν απόκρυψη by default
> 
> Απο την άλλη... τι συζητάμε?  Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι να εφαρμοστούν οι κανόνες που έχουν ήδη οριστεί.
> 
> Εάν θέλουμε να αξιολογήσουμε τους κανόνες ας ανοίξουμε νέο thread.


Δυστυχώς μιλάς για εγαρμογη κανόνων στην Ελλάδα  :Innocent:  απο ιδιωτη .(Εισαι σε λαθος χωρα)

----------


## Producer

> Δυστυχώς μιλάς για ε[φ]αρμογη κανόνων στην Ελλάδα  απο ιδιωτη .(Εισαι σε λαθος χωρα)


Πράγματι!



Off Topic


		Αν και το λάθος χώρα το έχω λύσει εδώ και καιρό  :Smile: 

Χαιρετίσματα από κάτι χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μακρυά  :Innocent:

----------


## kourampies

Απλά χρησιμοποιείτε κάποιο call blocker, από το πρώτο μου windows mobile κινητό κλήσεις χωρίς αριθμό είναι μπλοκαρισμένες, και ούτε καταγράφονται.

Μόνο έτσι γίνεται δουλειά, αν περιμένουμε από τις εταιρείες...

----------


## MNP-10

Λοιπον εχουμε νεοτερα.. πηρε ο Swind τηλεφωνο και ρωτησε για την ατομικη του καθως και για τη μαζικη και εμαθε οτι ειναι σχεδον ετοιμη η απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.. 

Η κατασταση εχει ως εξης.. o νομος που καλυπτει τη συγκεκριμενη υποχρεωση ειναι ο 3471/2006 στο αρθρο 8.




> Αρθρο 8
> 
> 
> 
> Ένδειξη της ταυτότητας και περιορισμός αναγνώρισης καλούσας και συνδεδεμένης γραμμής
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Όταν παρέχεται η ένδειξη της ταυτότητας καλούσας γραμμής, ο καλών χρήστης πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα, με απλά μέσα και ατελώς, να εμποδίζει αυτή τη λειτουργία ανά κλήση. Ο καλών συνδρομητής πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα αυτή ανά γραμμή.
> ...


Εν αναμονη και της επισημης απαντησης πλεον, αλλα μετα απ'το παραπανω, τα πραγματα δειχνουν αρκετα καλυτερα αφου προκυπτει ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι μια σαφως ορισμενη υποχρεωση.

----------


## sdikr

> Είχα ένα τέτοιο κρούσμα παλαιότερα, πέρασα το νούμερο στο κινητό μου με όνομα μ@λ@...ς, το έβαλα και στο αθόρυβο για το συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, και απο ενοχλητικό έγινε αστείο σε όλη τη παρέα...
> 
> Όπως και να χει, το όλο θέμα είναι απλό. Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η δυνατότητα της απόκρυψης, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και το αντίστροφό της. Και προβλέπεται να υπάρχει. 
> Ένα από τα side effects που αντιμετώπισα πάντως πρόσφατα, ήταν σε μια κλήση που προσπάθησα να κάνω προς ΗΠΑ και ο παραλήπτης είχε ενεργοποιημένη την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία, δεν μου επέτρεπε την κλήση γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δεν δούλευε η αναγνώριση στο νούμερό μου της ΟΝ, το οποίο σε σταθερά/κινητά Ελλάδας φαίνεται κανονικότατα.


Είναι απλό,  ο κακός ΟΤΕ,  κάνει την δρομολόγηση  μέσω  πραγματικών κυκλωμάτων,   κάποιοι αλλοι όχι

----------


## Producer

> Εν αναμονη και της επισημης απαντησης πλεον, αλλα μετα απ'το παραπανω, τα πραγματα δειχνουν αρκετα καλυτερα αφου προκυπτει ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι μια σαφως ορισμενη υποχρεωση.


Φοβάμαι όμως ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα ρίξει το μπαλάκι στην ΑΔΑΕ... (και σωστά θα κάνει)

Σύμφωνα με το παλιότερο post που αναφέρει το ΦΕΚ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2259832

Τα παραπάνω ανήκουν στην αρμοδιότητα της ΑΔΑΕ που...




> "διενεργεί ελέγχους για την τήρηση και εφαρμογή των διατάξεων της παρούσας πράξης σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στο ν. 3115/2003, στο π.δ. 47/2005 και τις αποφάσεις της ΑΔΑΕ με αριθμ. 629α/2004 «Κανονισμός για τη Διασφάλιση Απορρήτου κατά την Παροχή Κινητών Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Υπηρεσιών» (ΦΕΚ Β΄87/2005) και 630α/2004 «Κανονισμός για τη Διασφάλιση του Απορρήτου κατά την Παροχή Σταθερών Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Υπηρεσιών» (ΦΕΚ Β΄87/2005)."

----------


## MNP-10

Απ'την επικοινωνια που ειχα με το Swind, αναφερθηκε οτι προς τα κει γερνει (=> ΑΔΑΕ) αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μια αρνητικη εξελιξη δεδομενου οτι η ΕΕΤΤ προσπαθει να αποφευγει "clashes" με τους ΣΙΑ.. Ισως η ΑΔΑΕ αποδειχτει πιο προθυμη να τους τριξει τα δοντια.. (?). 

Για να δουμε..

----------


## brou

Μου ήρθε απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ, και λέει ότι προωθήθηκε η επιστολή στην ΑΔΑΕ. Θα τη σκανάρω αργότερα αν προλάβω. Με λίγα λόγια, αναμένουμε...

----------


## MNP-10

H απάντηση είναι η εξής (την τυπογραφω οπως τη βλεπω - οντας μικρη):




> Πρός: Πίνακα αποδεκτών
> 
> Θέμα: Ερώτημα Καταναλωτών
> 
> Σχετ: Η με αριθ. Πρωτ. ΕΕΤΤΤ 41567/29-7-2008 επιστολή σας
> 
> 
> 
> Αξιότιμη κυρία, αξιότιμοι κύροι
> ...

----------


## Zer0c00L

Μου ήρθε απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ, και λέει ότι προωθήθηκε η επιστολή στην ΑΔΑΕ.

----------


## Producer

Not bad... Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων απο ΑΔΑΕ... έχουμε κανένα βύσμα εκεί μέσα να πάρουμε γρήγορη απάντηση ?  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Not bad... Σε αναμονή εξελίξεων απο ΑΔΑΕ... έχουμε κανένα βύσμα εκεί μέσα να πάρουμε γρήγορη απάντηση ?


Σιγα μην παρουμε. Απλο πεταγμα μπαλακιου ειναι.

----------


## brou

> Σιγα μην παρουμε. Απλο πεταγμα μπαλακιου ειναι.


Απάντηση θα πάρουμε σίγουρα. Απλά ίσως να είναι αοριστολογίες.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Εγώ πάλι ξενερώνω με την Τελλάς γιατί ότνα έκανα την σύνδεση πριν ένα εξάμηνο με ρώτησαν αν θέλω να εμφανίζετια ο αριθμός μου στον τηλ. κατάλογο.
Ειπα όχι.

Με ρώτησαν αν θέλω να φαίνεται ο αριθμός μου όταν καλώ. Είπα (κακώς τότε) όχι, γιατί νομιζα ότι με κάποιο απλό συνδυασμό κουμπιών μπορώ να το ακυρωσω.
Οταν παίρνω όμως και κυρίως αγνώστους, νιώθω ότι ίσως ο καλούμενος δεν το σηκ'ώσει.


Τώρα που θέλω να φαίνεται ο αριθμός μου μου ζητανε φαξ, υπαέυθυνη δήλωση και άλλη χαρτουρα... :Thumb down: 
 :Evil:

----------


## theopan

"Η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα" είναι η όλη ιστορία. Οι λύσεις είναι 2: 
1) Αφαιρούμε κάθε δυνατότητα απόκρυψης αριθμού από τον οποιοδήποτε.
Ή
2) Καταργούμε το caller id συνολικά ως υπηρεσία και επιστρέφουμε 20 χρόνια πίσω (που ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τελικά να έχεις την περιέργεια "ποιος να είναι άραγε" όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο).
Οι ιστορίες περί "δικαιωμάτων" να βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, να μη βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, "έχω δικαίωμα να βλέπω αλλά να μη με βλέπουν" και όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδιασμοί είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. Εγώ π.χ. που διενεργώ αυτοψίες σε σπίτια πελατών τράπεζας η οποία μου παρέχει το τηλέφωνο των πελατών για συνεννόηση, *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε). Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.

----------


## gtl

> "Η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα" είναι η όλη ιστορία. Οι λύσεις είναι 2: 
> 1) Αφαιρούμε κάθε δυνατότητα απόκρυψης αριθμού από τον οποιοδήποτε.
> Ή
> 2) Καταργούμε το caller id συνολικά ως υπηρεσία και επιστρέφουμε 20 χρόνια πίσω (που ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τελικά να έχεις την περιέργεια "ποιος να είναι άραγε" όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο).
> Οι ιστορίες περί "δικαιωμάτων" να βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, να μη βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, "έχω δικαίωμα να βλέπω αλλά να μη με βλέπουν" και όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδιασμοί είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. Εγώ π.χ. που διενεργώ αυτοψίες σε σπίτια πελατών τράπεζας η οποία μου παρέχει το τηλέφωνο των πελατών για συνεννόηση, *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε). Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
> Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.


Με άλλα λόγια επικρίνεις τους "κακομοίρηδες που βάζουν απόκρυψη για να αισθάνονται VIPs" επειδή μόνο εσύ, _ως πραγματικός VIP_, δικαιούσαι να χρησιμοποιείς απόκρυψη?  :Razz:  Όσο για αυτούς που χαρακτηρίζεις "ανόητους" επειδή είχαν την ευγένεια να επιστρέψουν αναπάντητες κλήσεις, δεν έχω τί να πω... Δεν σου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί και εκείνοι (όπως εσύ, _ως πραγματική VIP_  :Laughing: ) να έχουν πολλές δουλειές και να τους λείπει η ευχέρεια να σου μιλήσουν όποτε τηλεφωνήσεις?

Άβυσσος η ψυχή του υπερφίαλου.

----------


## geofou

> .................. *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε). Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
> *......................*.


Κάνεις ένα συμβόλαιο "vodafone χωρίς πάγιο" όπου το νούμερο είναι φανερό και κάνεις την δουλειά που σε πλήρωσαν να κάνεις και κρατάς την απόκρυψη για την ιδιωτική σου ζωή.

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

Συγνωμη αν το εχει αναφερει καποιος αλλος αλλα τα καρτοτηλεφωνα του δρομου εμφανιζωνται παντα με αποκρυψη στα κινητα μας ανεξαρτητα εταιριας.

----------


## maik

> " Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
> Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.


Αληθεια το 35 στην ηλικια ειναι πραγματικο; 
Ουτε για τα μισα δεν το κοβω συμφωνα με αυτα που διαβαζω.

----------


## MNP-10

Παραλληλα με τη μαζικη, ο swind συνεχιζει να "κυνηγαει" το θεμα και ατομικα.. Οι απαντησεις των εταιριων επισυναπτονται (της wind ειναι εκτος τοπου και χρονου, η cosmote δεν απαντησε και θα παει σε ακροαση το θεμα):

----------


## yianniscan

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ, που ανάμεσα στις γραμμές «διατυπώνει» εμμέσως πλην σαφώς: Δεν πρόκειται να το κάνω διότι θα χάσω λεφτά, από τα τέλη τερματισμού, απ' τις κλήσεις που δεν θα καταλήγουν στον τηλεφωνητή, κ.α.

Αρκετά με τις μη ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις όπως της Wind. Η VF απ' την άλλη δεν μας λέει, που είναι το menu των επιλογών στα FWT που πουλάει για οικιακή χρήση.

----------


## MNP-10

Παντως ηταν ingenius το interpretation του νομου απο πλευρας VF: "μα ο συνδρομητης παταει το reject της κλησης"  :Respekt:  Πως δε το σκεφτηκαμε νωριτερα?  :ROFL:

----------


## ironfist

> H απάντηση είναι η εξής (την τυπογραφω οπως τη βλεπω - οντας μικρη):


Και σε μένα ήρθε προχθές.
Να δούμε τι θα πεί και η ΑΔΑΕ.

........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> "Η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα" είναι η όλη ιστορία. Οι λύσεις είναι 2: 
> 1) Αφαιρούμε κάθε δυνατότητα απόκρυψης αριθμού από τον οποιοδήποτε.
> Ή
> 2) Καταργούμε το caller id συνολικά ως υπηρεσία και επιστρέφουμε 20 χρόνια πίσω (που ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τελικά να έχεις την περιέργεια "ποιος να είναι άραγε" όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο).
> Οι ιστορίες περί "δικαιωμάτων" να βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, να μη βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, "έχω δικαίωμα να βλέπω αλλά να μη με βλέπουν" και όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδιασμοί είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. Εγώ π.χ. που διενεργώ αυτοψίες σε σπίτια πελατών τράπεζας η οποία μου παρέχει το τηλέφωνο των πελατών για συνεννόηση, *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε). Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
> Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.


Τι λες τώρα...... :Censored:  Θα μου σπάσεις δηλαδή τα νεύρα όταν είμαι στην δουλειά και είτε δεν ακούσω το κινητό να χτυπάει είτε δεν έχω καλό σήμα στην αποθήκη που δουλεύω για να το σηκώσω και να κλείσουμε ραντεβού,θα μου τελειώσεις την μπαταρία και μετά θα παίρνεις στο γραφείο του αποθηκάριου και θα τρέχω να προλάβω να απαντήσω για να μην *τυχόν* ενοχληθείς στο μέλλον από εμένα;;;;; Όχι φίλε μου. Θα βλέπω ποιος με πήρε και δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω και θα σε πάρω για να τελειώσει η δουλειά γρήγορα και εύκολα. Αν όχι, στείλε μου γράμμα με γραμματόσημο και σφραγίδα των ΕΛΤΑ  :Smile: 

 Ασχετο, αλλά είναι ένας λόγος που από την αρχή του νέου χρόνου θα κρατήσω μόνο την κάρτα της millenioum bank. Ξεχνάς να πληρώσεις στην ώρα σου; SMS ειδοποίηση  :Cool:   :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με άλλα λόγια επικρίνεις τους "κακομοίρηδες που βάζουν απόκρυψη για να αισθάνονται VIPs" επειδή μόνο εσύ, ως πραγματικός VIP, δικαιούσαι να χρησιμοποιείς απόκρυψη? Όσο για αυτούς που χαρακτηρίζεις "ανόητους" επειδή είχαν την ευγένεια να επιστρέψουν αναπάντητες κλήσεις, δεν έχω τί να πω... Δεν σου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί και εκείνοι (όπως εσύ, ως πραγματική VIP ) να έχουν πολλές δουλειές και να τους λείπει η ευχέρεια να σου μιλήσουν όποτε τηλεφωνήσεις?
> 
> Άβυσσος η ψυχή του υπερφίαλου.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παντως ηταν ingenius το interpretation του νομου απο πλευρας VF: "μα ο συνδρομητης παταει το reject της κλησης"  Πως δε το σκεφτηκαμε νωριτερα?


Μέλος της ΜΕΝΣΑ ήταν αυτός που έδωσε αυτή την απάντηση από την Vodafone;  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: ironfist πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σιγα μην παρουμε. Απλο πεταγμα μπαλακιου ειναι.


Αν δεν πάρουμε υπάρχουν και άλλοι οδοί, πιο...ευρωπαϊκοί.Απλά πάμε "στρατιωτικά" και προβλεπόμενα  :Smile: 
Στην τελική είναι μια δυνατότητα που οφείλουν να μας την παρέχουν.

----------


## Producer

Και οι 3 εταιρείες πάνε να εναντιωθούν σε ένα αίτημα συνδρομητή όταν η υποχρέωσή τους απορρέει απο τους νόμους του κράτους που δεν τηρούν!

Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ο μόνος που έβαλε το δάχτυλο στο πρόβλημα και λέει ξεκάθαρα "όχι, δεν γίνεται".  Οι άλλοι προσπαθούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν υπεκφυγές...

Απίστευτα πράγματα... ελπίζω η ΑΔΑΕ να το δεί πιο σφαιρικά (συμμόρφωση με υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία) και όχι σαν αντιπαράθεση 1vs1... Για αυτό κι εγώ ελπίζω στην ομαδική καταγγελία που έχω συνυπογράψει  :One thumb up: 

Ίσως πρέπει να γίνει review το αρχικό κείμενο της καταγγελίας και να υπογραμμίζει/υπενθυμίζει ότι δε μιλάμε απλά για αίτημα συνδρομητών, αλλά νομοθεσία που υπάρχει και πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί.  Εάν ο νόμος είναι ανέφικτος, ας πάνε να τα βρούνε και να τον διορθώσουν... (εγώ είμαι υπέρ της ρύθμισης και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί)

----------


## Observer

@ theopan





> Οι ιστορίες περί "δικαιωμάτων" να βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, να μη βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, "έχω δικαίωμα να βλέπω αλλά να μη με βλέπουν" και όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδιασμοί είναι τρίχες κατσαρές.


    Για σένα που σου χαλάνε τη μανέστρα είναι τρίχες κατσαρές , για τους άλλους που θα ξεφορτωθούν τον καρκίνο με την απόκρυψη , αυτά που λες είναι τρίχες μπουκλάτες .




> Εγώ π.χ. που διενεργώ αυτοψίες σε σπίτια πελατών τράπεζας η οποία μου παρέχει το τηλέφωνο των πελατών για συνεννόηση, *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. 
>   Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε).


  Και οι άλλοι δεν έχουν καμία όρεξη να ασχολούνται με τον κάθε κακομοίρη που θέλει να κρυφτεί .





> Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.


     Τα 10 καρτοκινητά μπαίνουν σε λίστα με μπλοκαρισμένους αριθμούς αν αναμεταδίδουν αριθμό και κάθε κομπλεξικός έχει το δικαίωμα μιας κλήσης , μετά μένει μόνος με τη νόσο του.
Αν δεν αναμεταδίδουν ισχύει το μπλοκάρισμα όπως στα υπόλοιπα.





> Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι.


    Αυτό ακριβώς ισχυριζόμαστε όλοι εμείς που δεν γουστάρουμε ενόχληση από όσους κρύβονται "για να κάνουν την δουλειά τους" ή να εκδηλώσουν τη νόσο τους τηλεπικοινωνιακώς .




> Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.


    Δηλαδή επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις βάλει τηλεφωνητή σε ένα τηλέφωνο που θα πρέπει να το έχεις μόνο για επαγγελματικούς λόγους για να μην τους απαντάς , πάει να πει πως χιλιάδες συνδρομητές θα πρέπει να τρώνε στην μάπα τον κάθε κομπλεξικό και πικραμένο που παίρνει τηλέφωνο για να ενοχλήσει ή να διαφημίσει στο σκουπιδοπροιόν του ?
  Ωραίοςςςςςςςςς.  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Observer πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ο μόνος που έβαλε το δάχτυλο στο πρόβλημα και λέει ξεκάθαρα "όχι, δεν γίνεται".  Οι άλλοι προσπαθούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν υπεκφυγές...


Το "όχι  δεν γίνεται" .. μπορούν να το πουν στην γιαγιά από την άνω ραχούλα .
Φυσικά και γίνεται τεχνικώς και η σωστή απάντηση είναι : "γίνεται .. αλλά εμείς δεν γουστάρουμε να γίνεται !"  :Neutral:

----------


## brou

Πραγματικά πάντως, η απάντηση της Vodafone *όλα τα λεφτά.* Από την άλλη, είναι και η μόνη που μίλησε ουσιαστικά για "προεπιλογή αποδοχής κλήσεων με απόκρυψη". Αυτό το "σχετική τεχνική διερεύνηση", γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μεταφράζεται σε : "Ρωτήσαμε μέσα τα παιδιά και μας είπαν ότι γίνεται" ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

ελαβα και 2η επιστολη που λεει οτι εσταλει στην ΑΔΑΕ.

----------


## Producer

> Το "όχι  δεν γίνεται" .. μπορούν να το πουν στην γιαγιά από την άνω ραχούλα .
> Φυσικά και γίνεται τεχνικώς και η σωστή απάντηση είναι : "γίνεται .. αλλά εμείς δεν γουστάρουμε να γίνεται !"


Προφανώς  :Smile: 

Εδώ την "πατήσανε" όλοι τους γιατί:

α) αποδέχονται γραπτώς τη μη συμμόρφωση με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία... (σε ισχύ απο το *2006*!!!)
β) Δεν είναι ένα απλό αίτημα συνδρομητή... όπως προβλέπεται από το νόμο πρέπει να δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα και δεν μιλάμε πλέον για ένα κουλό αίτημα ενός συνδρομητή (άλλωστε 17 από εμάς έχουμε συνυπογράψει τη σχετική ομαδική καταγγελία παράλληλα με τις ατομικές καταγγελίες).

Εάν δεν ήθελαν, ας τα είχαν κανονίσει πριν βγει ο νόμος από την ΑΔΑΕ... (προφανώς και ο νόμος είναι 100% σωστός)

Σε αναμονή σοβαρής απάντησης απο ΑΔΑΕ...

----------


## ironfist

> ελαβα και 2η επιστολη που λεει οτι εσταλει στην ΑΔΑΕ.


Παρομοίως.
Προφανώς μας το έστειλαν ως αποδεικτικό της προώθησης του.
Αυτό όμως που ίσως τρενάρει τις όποιες εξελίξεις είναι πως προωθήθηκε ως *"ερώτημα καταναλωτών"* και όχι ως καταγγελία........
Όπως και να ΄χει "Κυριακή, κοντή γιορτή".
Περιμένουμε να δούμε την αντίδραση της ΑΔΑΕ και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.......

----------


## HarryP

@theopan

Όλες αυτές οι υπηρεσίες που έχουμε στη διαθεσή μας έχουν σα σκοπό να κάνουν τη ζωή όλων μας καλύτερη και όχι να δώσουν κάποιο πλεονέκτημα σε κάποιους έναντι κάποιων άλλων.
Εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί λέτε ότι "δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που ασφαλώς και θα έχω"
Στην πραγματικότητα κανένας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος ανεχτεί εσένα και όποιον άλλον καλεί από απόκρυψή για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. 
Πριν από πολλά χρόνια αναγκαστήκαμε να αλλάξουμε αριθμού τηλεφώνου επειδή κάποιος #%$@#% αποφάσισε να μας κάνει πλάκα και μας καλούσε οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας (ή της νύχτας) για να μας πει...διάφορα όμορφα πράγματα. Αυτή η υπηρεσία θα μας είχε σώσει τότε ακόμα και αν αυτός καλούσε με απόκρυψη. Όταν γίνει διαθέσιμη (να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα γίνει) θα την χρησιμοποιήσω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Και όπως είπε και ο Observer πιο πριν, αν πας να κάνεις φάρσα χωρίς απόκρυψή ο "παραλήπτης" της φάρσας θα σε μπλοκάρει μετά την πρώτη κλήση που θα κάνεις και θα σε ξεφορτωθεί οριστικά. Αυτή η υπηρεσία θα είναι πλήγμα για τους βαρεμένους.

Και αν δυσκολευτούν κάποιοι "επαγγελματίες" να με ζαλίζουν όποτε τους καπνίσει είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και όχι δικό μου. Όταν αυτή η υπηρεσία καθιερωθεί, σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποια εύκολη λύση ώστε να γίνεται άρση της απόκρυψης (για όσο χρειάζεται) για αυτούς που θέλουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Την πιθανότητα να έχεις πάντα απόκρυψη και ο άλλος να είναι υποχρεωμένος να σε ανεχτεί, καλύτερα να την ξεχάσεις. Είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου.

----------


## MNP-10

Για tracking purposes (βρηκε τα πρωτοκολλα της Ομαδικης ο swind):

ΑΔΑΕ Αριθ. Πρωτ. 2275/7-10-08

ΑΠΔΠΧ Αριθ. Πρωτ. 4975/29-9-08

----------


## vazelo

> "Η κότα έκανε το αυγό ή το αυγό την κότα" είναι η όλη ιστορία. Οι λύσεις είναι 2: 
> 1) Αφαιρούμε κάθε δυνατότητα απόκρυψης αριθμού από τον οποιοδήποτε.
> Ή
> 2) Καταργούμε το caller id συνολικά ως υπηρεσία και επιστρέφουμε 20 χρόνια πίσω (που ήταν πολύ καλύτερα τελικά να έχεις την περιέργεια "ποιος να είναι άραγε" όταν χτυπούσε το τηλέφωνο).
> Οι ιστορίες περί "δικαιωμάτων" να βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, να μη βλέπουν τον αριθμό μου, "έχω δικαίωμα να βλέπω αλλά να μη με βλέπουν" και όλοι οι πιθανοί συνδιασμοί είναι τρίχες κατσαρές. Εγώ π.χ. που διενεργώ αυτοψίες σε σπίτια πελατών τράπεζας η οποία μου παρέχει το τηλέφωνο των πελατών για συνεννόηση, *δεν έχω καμία όρεξη* να παίζω παιχνιδάκια με τις "υπηρεσίες" που ο κάθε κακομοίρης ενεργοποιεί γιατί τον κάνουν να αισθάνεται VIP. Όταν καλώ το νούμερό του, θα απαντάει "ανεχόμενος" την απόκρυψη που *ασφαλώς* και θα έχω (όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί δε θέλω να με ενοχλήσει ξανά αφού τελειώσω τη δουλειά που ο ίδιος ουσιαστικά μου ανέθεσε). Στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που αντιμετώπισα τέτοια φραγή, απλά τον αγνόησα και δεν έκανε τη δουλειά του. Αν θέλω να τους κάνω φάρσες, μπορώ πανεύκολα να πάρω 10 καρτοκινητά και να τους λιώσω στις κλήσεις μέχρι να αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν νούμερο.
> Η απόκρυψη δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Είναι αναγκαίο εργαλείο κατά των ανοήτων που με το που θα δούνε χαμένη κλήση από κάποιο νούμερο σπεύδουν να το καλέσουν για να ρωτήσουν το ανεκδιήγητο: "Με καλέσατε;". Αν σε κάλεσα, έψαχνα εσένα, και υπάρχει ανάγκη να σου μιλήσω άμεσα, *θα σε καλέσω ξανά*.


Οποιος λοιπον δεν θελει να δεχεται κλησεις απο απορρητο, αισθανεται βαθεια μεσα του vip. Μαλιστα, εζησα για να το ακουσο κ αυτο. 

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Georgevtr

Εχω εταιρικο συμβολαιο με τη wind...η απαντηση της ομως δεν με καλυψε..θα στειλω ενα φαξ γιατι κι εμενα μ ενδιαφερει η συγκεκριμενη υπηρεσια!

----------


## ironfist

> Οποιος λοιπον δεν θελει να δεχεται κλησεις απο απορρητο, αισθανεται βαθεια μεσα του vip. Μαλιστα, εζησα για να το ακουσο κ αυτο.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MNP-10

Η απαντηση της cosmote στην ατομικη καταγγελια του swind.. Μαλλον εμπνευσθηκαν απ'την vodafone οι ανθρωποι..  :Respekt:

----------


## Producer

> Η απαντηση της cosmote στην ατομικη καταγγελια του swind.. Μαλλον εμπνευσθηκαν απ'την vodafone οι ανθρωποι..


Μα καλά... για μ@λ@κ3ς μας περνάνε αυτοί οι τύποι που γράφουν τις επιστολές???

Ε ρε ΑΔΑΕ που τους χρειάζεται...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## maik

Επιδημια κουτοπονηριας επεσε. :Evil:

----------


## ironfist

> Επιδημια κουτοπονηριας επεσε.


Ας ελπίσουμε να πράξει τα αυτονόητα η ΑΔΑΕ......
Υπάρχει πάντα και η Ε.Ε και στην τελική και τα δικαστήρια.
Αν δεν μπορούν να τηρούν τους νόμους δεν είναι πρόβλημα δικό μας. :Censored:

----------


## maik

> Ας ελπίσουμε να πράξει τα αυτονόητα η ΑΔΑΕ......
> Υπάρχει πάντα και η Ε.Ε και στην τελική και τα δικαστήρια.
> Αν δεν μπορούν να τηρούν τους νόμους δεν είναι πρόβλημα δικό μας.


Προβλεψη μου και μακαρι να βγω ψευτης ειναι οτι η ΑΔΑΕ θα ξανακανει πασα την υποθεση πισω στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## yianniscan

Μπα, η ΑΔΑΕ θέλει να το παίζει ανεξάρτητη, κι έχει προηγούμενα με την ΕΕΤΤ απ' το VodafoneGate. Αν όμως τελικά παραπέμψει την καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, τότε θα εξελιχθεί σε μια ενδιαφέρουσα υπόθεση.

Δύο «ανεξάρτητες» αρχές σε διελκυστίνδα. Μακάρι. Άλλη μια παραγωγή της Greece 2008. Όλα τα λεφτά.

----------


## ironfist

Όπως και να 'χει θα υπάρξει εξέλιξη. Να ξέρουμε και πως να κινηθούμε.........

----------


## tommygun

να ναι καλα το fritz! 
το χω λατρεψει αυτο το router

----------


## Zer0c00L

και απο το http://my.netone.gr υπαρχει η λειτουργια προωθησης των "ανωνυμων κλησεων" σε τηλεφωνητη απο το μενου που λεει οι αρχικες ρυθμισεις μου.

----------


## ATG

> Πραγματικά πάντως, η απάντηση της Vodafone *όλα τα λεφτά.* Από την άλλη, είναι και η μόνη που μίλησε ουσιαστικά για "προεπιλογή αποδοχής κλήσεων με απόκρυψη". Αυτό το "σχετική τεχνική διερεύνηση", γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μεταφράζεται σε : "Ρωτήσαμε μέσα τα παιδιά και μας είπαν ότι γίνεται" ;


Λογικα θα πρεπει να ρυθμισουν τα ericsson κεντρα για αυτο. Οποτε πρεπει να ρωτησουν και την Ericsson για αυτο.

----------


## MNP-10

Δειτε λιγο τι προσφερει και η CYTA ως σχετικες διευκολυνσεις..

http://www.cytawebshop.cyta.com.cy/O...ucts.aspx?id=3
(κλικ αριστερα Διευκολυνσεις)

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (PSTN/ISDN) 	Aπορρίψτε κλήσεις από ανώνυμους αριθμούς	  
+
ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (PSTN) 	Απορρίψετε κακόβουλες κλήσεις με το απλό πάτημα συγκεκριμένου κωδικού

Γιατι να μη τα χουμε και μεις, ΟΕΟ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Producer

> Γιατι να μη τα χουμε και μεις, ΟΕΟ?


Γιατί πολύ απλά *μαζί με εμάς* τους καταναλωτές, *ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ* και οι υπηρεσίες (ΕΕΤΤ, ΑΔΑΕ, κλπ)

Πρέπει να ηχήσουν μερικά καμπανάκια να ξυπνήσουμε όλοι μαζί  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Δειτε λιγο τι προσφερει και η CYTA ως σχετικες διευκολυνσεις..
> 
> http://www.cytawebshop.cyta.com.cy/O...ucts.aspx?id=3
> (κλικ αριστερα Διευκολυνσεις)
> 
> ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΩΝ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (PSTN/ISDN)     Aπορρίψτε κλήσεις από ανώνυμους αριθμούς      
> +
> ΕΠΙΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ (PSTN)     Απορρίψετε κακόβουλες κλήσεις με το απλό πάτημα συγκεκριμένου κωδικού
> 
> Γιατι να μη τα χουμε και μεις, ΟΕΟ?


Μάλλον βρήκαν την χρυσή τομή




> Με την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας αυτής από τον καλούμενο, εισερχόμενες εθνικές  κλήσεις με *Απόκρυψη Αριθμού* δεν θα διεκπεραιώνονται από το Τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο και  έτσι δεν θα καταλήγουν στο συνδρομητή της υπηρεσίας. *Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από  το εξωτερικό θα διεκπεραιώνονται σε κάθε περίπτωση*.

----------


## manual2100

Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλάβει πως όσες εταιρείες φοβούνται τα πρόστιμα συμμορφώνονται ενώ μερικές άλλες τους έχουν γραμμένους όπως άλλωστε γίνεται και παντού...

----------


## maik

> Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλάβει πως όσες εταιρείες φοβούνται τα πρόστιμα συμμορφώνονται ενώ μερικές άλλες τους έχουν γραμμένους όπως άλλωστε γίνεται και παντού...


Για τα προστιμα πρεπει να υπαρχει Αρχη για να τα επιβαλει και μαλιστα με αποφαση τεκμηριωμενη.
Εδω δεν εχουμε κανενα απο τα δυο.

----------


## ironfist

> Για τα προστιμα πρεπει να υπαρχει Αρχη για να τα επιβαλει και μαλιστα με αποφαση τεκμηριωμενη.
> Εδω δεν εχουμε κανενα απο τα δυο.


Και πηγαίνουμε από τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα...
Όμως τουλάχιστον στο συγκεκριμένο αξίζει να κάνουμε σαφές πως θα επιμείνουμε.
Γιατί, κι ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει....

----------


## FestoNero

Το ξεθαβω λιγακι, αλλα για καλο σκοπο.
Σημερα ολη μερα καποιος αργοσχολος με παιρνει στο σταθερο με αποκρυψη, το αφηνει να χτυπησει 1-2 φορες και το κλεινει.
Δεν εχω προλαβει να το σηκωσω ουτε μια φορα.
Εχω Forthnet 2play, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13831 και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τελη νοεμβρη 2008 ειναι δωρεαν η ψηφιακη ευκολια "Υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη".
Ενεργοποιειται με το *90# και απενεργοποιειται με το #90#.

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/faq.aspx?p=191709

----------


## layza

αν εχεις forthnet καλα ειναι...
  εμεις ομως οι υπολοιποι???τι κανουμε??

----------


## vazelo

Εμεις με vοdafone κινητο τπτ???

----------


## tommygun

αν ξεκινησε μια εταιρεια να το προσφερει, αυτο σημαινει οτι σιγα σιγα θα ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι.

τα καλα του ανταγωνισμου.

----------


## dimangelid

> αν ξεκινησε μια εταιρεια να το προσφερει, αυτο σημαινει οτι σιγα σιγα θα ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι.
> 
> τα καλα του ανταγωνισμου.


Η Forthnet το προσφέρει από τότε που ξεκίνησε το Double Play αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν ήταν να το είχε δώσει άλλη εταιρία, θα το είχε δώσει...

----------


## tommygun

εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο?

εγω δεν το χα ξανακουσει ποτε, και βασικα για να λενε οτι ειναι δωρεαν μεχρι 30/11 μοιαζει σαν προωθηση μιας νεας υπηρεσιας.

----------


## ariadgr

> Η Forthnet το προσφέρει από τότε που ξεκίνησε το Double Play αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν ήταν να το είχε δώσει άλλη εταιρία, θα το είχε δώσει...





> εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο?


Ισχύει αυτό που έγραψε ο _dimangelid_.

----------


## gtl

> Το ξεθαβω λιγακι, αλλα για καλο σκοπο.
> Σημερα ολη μερα καποιος αργοσχολος με παιρνει στο σταθερο με αποκρυψη, το αφηνει να χτυπησει 1-2 φορες και το κλεινει.
> Δεν εχω προλαβει να το σηκωσω ουτε μια φορα.
> Εχω Forthnet 2play, τους πηρα τηλεφωνο στο 13831 και μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τελη νοεμβρη 2008 ειναι δωρεαν η ψηφιακη ευκολια "Υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλήσεων με απόκρυψη".
> Ενεργοποιειται με το *90# και απενεργοποιειται με το #90#.
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/faq.aspx?p=191709


Τί ακούει αυτός που παίρνει σε μια γραμμή με αυτή την υπηρεσία ενεργοποιημένη? Το ιδανικό, κατά την γνώμη μου, θα ήταν να ακούει ένα μήνυμα του τύπου "ο χρήστης που καλέσατε δεν αποδέχεται κλήσεις με απόκρυψη αριθμού", ώστε οι καλούντες να γνωρίζουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν γραμμή.  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μήπως τελικά δε το δίνουν ακριβώς για να υποστηρίξουν το spam?

----------


## MNP-10

> Τί ακούει αυτός που παίρνει σε μια γραμμή με αυτή την υπηρεσία ενεργοποιημένη? Το ιδανικό, κατά την γνώμη μου, θα ήταν να ακούει ένα μήνυμα του τύπου "ο χρήστης που καλέσατε δεν αποδέχεται κλήσεις με απόκρυψη αριθμού", ώστε οι καλούντες να γνωρίζουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν γραμμή.


Αυτο ακουνε  :Wink:

----------


## manual2100

εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί στο φυλλάδιο η εεττ λέει:

*Spoiler:*




			1. Βασική μέριμνα της ΕΕΤΤ είναι η είναι η προστασία των δικαιωμάτων και η προάσπιση των συμφερόντων των πολιτών (πρώτη σελίδα)
2. Αν έχουμε πρόβλημα με την τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία ....μπορούμε να απευθυνθούμε εγγράφως στην ΕΕΤΤ... (και απο κάτω), Η ΕΕΤΤ οφείλει να διερευνήσει τυχόν παραβάσεις της νομοθεσίας.(τελευταία σελίδα)
		


και την στέλνει στην ΑΔΑΕ.. 
Η ΑΔΑΕ τι θα απαντήσει? 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα πεί ότι ο νόμος είναι ο 3471/2006 - ΦΕΚ 133/Α'/28.6.2006 και θα ξαναρίξει το μπαλάκι στην ΕΕΤΤ που αυτή είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος και υπεύθυνη για αυτό το ζήτημα (επιβολή προστίμου ίσως?)
Όπως και να έχει επειδή ζούμε και στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω ότι θα βρούμε το δίκιο μας..Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να το κυνηγάμε μέσω ΕΕ? (δεν είχα πάρει μέρος στην καταγγελία γιατί δεν την είχα δει...αλλά θα πάρω μέρος σε μια επόμενη σίγουρα)

----------


## Sovjohn

Πάντως ο ΒΤ την παρέχει την υπηρεσία κανονικά...

"Anonymous Call Reject
Block calls from withheld or anonymous numbers
£4.00 per month

If a caller withholds their number, they will not be able to get through to you. They will only be able to get through if they reveal their number.

Anonymous Call Reject will not bar incoming calls when the number is 'unavailable' (when the caller has not made any attempt to withhold their number). This can happen in a number of cases, like, for example, if the call originates from an overseas provider."

Δωρεάν δεν είναι - αλλά υπάρχει.

----------


## vazelo

Και δωρεαν να μην ειναι, θα το εβαζα...

----------


## manual2100

χμμ έκανα λάθος πριν και συγχωρήστε με...

*Spoiler:*




			Αρθρο 13
4. Σε περίπτωση παράβασης των διατάξεων των άρ θρων 1 έως 17 του παρόντος νόμου, για την τήρηση των οποίων αρμόδια είναι η Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα, αυτή επιβάλλει τις προβλεπόμενες από το άρθρο 21 του ν. 2472/1997 διοικητικές κυρώσεις. Σε περίπτωση παράβασης των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου, για την τήρηση των οποίων αρμόδια είναι η Αρχή Διασφάλισης του Απορρήτου των Επικοινωνιών, αυτή επιβάλλει τις προβλεπόμενες από το άρθρο 11 του ν. 3115/2003 διοικητικές κυρώσεις. Οι πράξεις της Αρχής Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα και της Αρχής Διασφάλισης του Απορρήτου των Επικοινωνιών με τις οποίες επιβάλλονται οι διοικητικές κυρώσεις σε φορείς παροχής δημοσίου δικτύου ή/και διαθέσιμης στο κοινό υπηρεσίας ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών γνωστοποιούνται στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τη λεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ.).
		



Να δούμε θα βάλουν κανά πρόστιμο?

----------


## ahepa

> Βαλτε ολοι fritz box να σωθειτε . Εχει οτι θες για call blocking. Εγω προσωπικα βρηκα την υγεια μου.
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα, μπραβο στο φιλο και πρεπει να υποστηριξουμε ολοι την προσπαθεια του. Ελεος πια με τους τυχαρπαστους που παιρνουν με αποκρυψη.
> 
> Μονο να βλεπατε στο event log του fritz ποσοι προσπαθουν καθε μερα να παρουν με αποκρυψη. Και τρελες ωρες, μεσημεριατικα μεχρι και 2 και 3 το βραδυ.


 
Δεν είναι λύση αυτή, είναι ημίμετρα. Πάντως συμφωνώ και εγώ. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν είναι κακόβουλη κλήση, αλλά κάποιος είναι πίσω από τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το οποίο δε στέλνει το νούμερο ή είναι από καρτοτηλέφωνο (θάλαμο στο δρόμο), επίσης δε στέλνει το νούμερο μερικές φορές.

----------


## tiposdim

> Βαλτε ολοι fritz box να σωθειτε . Εχει οτι θες για call blocking. Εγω προσωπικα βρηκα την υγεια μου.
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα, μπραβο στο φιλο και πρεπει να υποστηριξουμε ολοι την προσπαθεια του. Ελεος πια με τους τυχαρπαστους που παιρνουν με αποκρυψη.
> 
> Μονο να βλεπατε στο event log του fritz ποσοι προσπαθουν καθε μερα να παρουν με αποκρυψη. Και τρελες ωρες, μεσημεριατικα μεχρι και 2 και 3 το βραδυ.


Έχω το 7140, μήπως μπορείς να πεις τι ρυθμίσεις έκανες για την απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη;

----------


## Alexandrerg

ε δε ξερω αν ακομα θες απαντηση, αλλα στο fritz μπες settings-telephony-internet telephony-advanced setting και τικαρε το reject internet calls without caller id. Βεβαια πρεπει να εχεις παει στο system-expert mode και να τικαρεις και την επιλογη Show expert settings για να σου εμφανιστει αυτη η επιλογη.

----------


## tommygun

εδω κοιτα, χαμος.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Producer

Κανένα νέο??

lol

----------


## MNP-10

Μπα τιποτα.. ομως υπαρχει μια σχετικη εξελιξη απ'την αλλη ακρη του ατλαντικου:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1632558.htm

_Επανάσταση στη σταθερή και κινητή τηλεφωνία φέρνει η νέα υπηρεσία Trap Call που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και παρέχεται ήδη στους συνδρομητές της AT&T και T-Mobile.

Η νέα υπηρεσία δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους συνδρομητές να μαθαίνουν άμεσα, έναντι μιας συνδρομής, το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο μιας απόρρητης κλήσης που λαμβάνουν.

Η υπηρεσία είναι απλή, καθώς οι συνδρομητές απλά ρυθμίζουν τη συσκευή τους όταν μια κλήση είναι απόρρητη αμέσως να προωθείται σε ένα νούμερο της TrapCall, η οποία συμβαδίζοντας με τη νομοθεσία στις ΗΠΑ μπορεί να «ξεμπλοκάρει» το απόρρητο και να επιστρέψει την κλήση στους συνδρομητές της εμφανίζοντας το νούμερο.

Η πεποίθησή μας είναι ότι η εν λόγω υπηρεσία θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα αρκετά δημοφιλής, καθώς κρίνοντας από την προσωπική μας εμπειρία τα περισσότερα τηλεφωνήματα που δεχόμαστε όλοι από απόρρητους αριθμούς δεν είναι συνήθως για καλό...._

----------


## George_Prix

> Μπα τιποτα.. ομως υπαρχει μια σχετικη εξελιξη απ'την αλλη ακρη του ατλαντικου:
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...21/1632558.htm
> 
> _Επανάσταση στη σταθερή και κινητή τηλεφωνία φέρνει η νέα υπηρεσία Trap Call που μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και παρέχεται ήδη στους συνδρομητές της AT&T και T-Mobile.
> 
> Η νέα υπηρεσία δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους συνδρομητές να μαθαίνουν άμεσα, έναντι μιας συνδρομής, το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο μιας απόρρητης κλήσης που λαμβάνουν.
> 
> Η υπηρεσία είναι απλή, καθώς οι συνδρομητές απλά ρυθμίζουν τη συσκευή τους όταν μια κλήση είναι απόρρητη αμέσως να προωθείται σε ένα νούμερο της TrapCall, η οποία συμβαδίζοντας με τη νομοθεσία στις ΗΠΑ μπορεί να «ξεμπλοκάρει» το απόρρητο και να επιστρέψει την κλήση στους συνδρομητές της εμφανίζοντας το νούμερο.
> ...


Σημαντικη εξελιξη, αλλα προτιμω την υπηρεσια που εχω ηδη, να μη δεχομαι δηλαδη κλησεις με αποκρυψη.

Σιγα μην πληρωσω κιολας για να δω σε ποιο παιδακι αρεσει να παιζει κρυφτο.

Ουτε χρωσταω σε κανεναν ουτε αξιζω να με βαζουν σε αυτη τη διαδικασια.

----------


## MNP-10

> Σημαντικη εξελιξη, αλλα προτιμω την υπηρεσια που εχω ηδη, να μη δεχομαι δηλαδη κλησεις με αποκρυψη.
> 
> Σιγα μην πληρωσω κιολας για να δω σε ποιο παιδακι αρεσει να παιζει κρυφτο.


Ετσι..

----------


## Producer

> Για tracking purposes (βρηκε τα πρωτοκολλα της Ομαδικης ο swind):
> 
> ΑΔΑΕ Αριθ. Πρωτ. 2275/7-10-08
> 
> ΑΠΔΠΧ Αριθ. Πρωτ. 4975/29-9-08


Δεν υπήρχε κάποτε, κάπου μια πρόβλεψη ότι έχουν υποχρέωση να απαντήσουν επίσημα μέσα σε 14 ημερολογιακές ημέρες απο την παραλαβή αιτήματος?

Έχει εκδώσει απάντηση η ΑΔΑΕ στην ομαδική καταγγελία? (η ΕΕΤΤ έριξε το μπαλάκι πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο στην ΑΔΑΕ)

Εδώ έχουμε ένα bug:
α) Η ΕΕΤΤ δείχνει να το έχει ξεχάσει το θέμα καθώς το "προώθησε"
β) Η ΑΔΑΕ δεν έχει άμεσο αίτημα απο εμάς (τους καταγγέλλοντες)
γ) Δεν πρόκειται να πάρουμε απάντηση ποτέ απο κανένα  :Smile: 

Συμπέρασμα: Ίσως καλό θα ήταν να γίνει μια αποστολή στην ΑΔΑΕ νέας επιστολής με αναφορά στο ιστορικό και request για επίσημη απάντηση (προς ΕΕΤΤ και προς εμάς που έχουμε υπογράψει το αρχικό κείμενο).  Εάν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην αποστολή, εδώ είμαι  :Smile:

----------


## elsar

Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα κλήσης με απόκρυψη, ωστόσο ειδικά στην Ελλάδα διαφημιστικές εταιρείες και ΣΙΑ θα πάρουνε το ΟΚ να ενοχλούν ακόμη και με φανερό αριθμό (όπως οι εισπρακτικές μετά το σάλο που έγινε, δεν τις σταμάτησε κανένας). Η πιο καλή λύση θα ήταν να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να δημιουργήουμε μια λίστα από αριθμούς στους οποίους θα επιτρέπεται να πραγματοποιήσουν κλήση. Όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι μπλοκαρισμένοι.

----------


## emeliss

> Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα κλήσης με απόκρυψη


Γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε; Εγώ θέλω το τηλέφωνό μου να μην εμφανίζεται σε καταλόγους και να κάνω εξερχόμενες προς τράπεζες κλπ χωρίς να φακελώνομαι. Με ποιο δικαίωμα θα μου το απαγορέψει κάποιος;

----------


## Producer

Το ζητούμενο είναι η εφαρμογή των νόμων.
Το 2006 ορίσθηκαν οι κανόνες όσον αφορά το θέμα.
Απο τότε δεν εφαρμόζονται και οι εταιρείες μας κοροϊδεύουν (δείτε απαντήσεις σε προηγούμενα posts).

Εάν χρειάζεται αλλαγή ο νόμος (που δεν πιστεύω) είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση αλλά ξεπερνά το θέμα μας  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Εκεί πάω πάσο.

----------


## frenty

> από καρτοτηλέφωνο (θάλαμο στο δρόμο), επίσης δε στέλνει το νούμερο μερικές φορές.


Γιατί ο καλός ΟΤΕ αφαίρεσε την εμφάνιση του αριθμού των καρτοτηλεφώνων, λίγο καιρό μετά αφού μπήκε σε λειτουργία η υπηρεσία αναγνώρισης κλήσης;
Φυσικά για το καλό μας! :Thinking:  :ROFL: 
Δεν πρέπει ο κόσμος να μάθει, τους τηλ. αριθμούς των καρτοτηλεφώνων.

----------


## elsar

> Γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε; Εγώ θέλω το τηλέφωνό μου να μην εμφανίζεται σε καταλόγους και να κάνω εξερχόμενες προς τράπεζες κλπ χωρίς να φακελώνομαι. Με ποιο δικαίωμα θα μου το απαγορέψει κάποιος;


Ούτε και εγώ θέλω να εμφανίζεται το τηλέφωνο μου σε καταλόγους. Όμως αν θες να κάνεις εξερχόμενες προς τράπεζες με απόκρυψη, γιατί και αυτοί να μην έχουν διακαίωμα να σε παίρνουν τηλέφωνο με απόκρυψη; Εμένα δε μου αρέσει να με παίρνουν με απόκρυψη, προσωπική μου άποψη, και για αυτό κρίνω σωστό στον οποιονδήποτε να μην κρύβω τον αριθμό μου. Άσε που το φακέλωμα υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως αφού οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θελήσει ένας εθνικός οργανισμός, τράπεζα ή μικροπολιτικός να μάθει τον αριθμό μας με πολύ γρήγορες διαδικασίες τον μαθαίνει. Βέβαια τελικά φαίνεται πως ο καθένας το κρίνει από τη δικιά του προσωπική σκοπιά την οποία σέβομαι ακόμη κι αν δεν συμφωνώ.

----------


## emeliss

Μα θα παραμείνει το δικαίωμα να σε παίρνει κάποιος με απόκρυψη. Όποιος και αν είναι. Το ζητούμενο είναι να έχεις εσύ την δυνατότητα να απορρίπτεις  τις κλήσεις αυτές αν και όταν θες. Αυτό δηλαδή που ορίζει ο νόμος.

----------


## MNP-10

> Δεν υπήρχε κάποτε, κάπου μια πρόβλεψη ότι έχουν υποχρέωση να απαντήσουν επίσημα μέσα σε 14 ημερολογιακές ημέρες απο την παραλαβή αιτήματος?
> 
> Έχει εκδώσει απάντηση η ΑΔΑΕ στην ομαδική καταγγελία? (η ΕΕΤΤ έριξε το μπαλάκι πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο στην ΑΔΑΕ)


Οσο ειδατε εσεις απαντησεις, αλλο τοσο ειδα και εγω..  :Thinking: 




> Εδώ έχουμε ένα bug:
> α) Η ΕΕΤΤ δείχνει να το έχει ξεχάσει το θέμα καθώς το "προώθησε"
> β) Η ΑΔΑΕ δεν έχει άμεσο αίτημα απο εμάς (τους καταγγέλλοντες)
> γ) Δεν πρόκειται να πάρουμε απάντηση ποτέ απο κανένα 
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Ίσως καλό θα ήταν να γίνει μια αποστολή στην ΑΔΑΕ νέας επιστολής με αναφορά στο ιστορικό και request για επίσημη απάντηση (προς ΕΕΤΤ και προς εμάς που έχουμε υπογράψει το αρχικό κείμενο).  Εάν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην αποστολή, εδώ είμαι


Θα τη συνταξω μεσα στη βδομαδα για να τη στειλω - εχει βαλτωσει το θεμα στα "γραναζια" των Αρχων..

----------


## MNP-10

> Θα τη συνταξω μεσα στη βδομαδα για να τη στειλω


Λογω φορτου δε τα καταφερα στο προηγουμενο διαστημα, αλλα για compensation θα τα παω ιδιοχειρως ωστε να μηδενίσω το χρονο του ταχυδρομειου. 

Ταυτοχρονα θα κανω μια διερευνητικη στη Βουλη για να μας ορισουν ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος να εφαρμοζει το νομο, ωστε να σταματησει το γυρω-γυρω ολοι. Σκοπευω να τα παω ολα στο επομενο 2ημερο και να παρω πρωτοκολλο παντου, απευθειας. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι Μαρουσι, με βολευει, η Βουλη ειναι Συνταγμα, οποτε οκ - κεντρικο σημειο, η ΑΠΔΠΧ ειναι λεει Κηφισιας 1-3.. τωρα που ακριβως ειναι αυτο?

----------


## kostas_pav

> Λογω φορτου δε τα καταφερα στο προηγουμενο διαστημα, αλλα για compensation θα τα παω ιδιοχειρως ωστε να μηδενίσω το χρονο του ταχυδρομειου. 
> 
> Ταυτοχρονα θα κανω μια διερευνητικη στη Βουλη για να μας ορισουν ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος να εφαρμοζει το νομο, ωστε να σταματησει το γυρω-γυρω ολοι. Σκοπευω να τα παω ολα στο επομενο 2ημερο και να παρω πρωτοκολλο παντου, απευθειας. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι Μαρουσι, με βολευει, η Βουλη ειναι Συνταγμα, οποτε οκ - κεντρικο σημειο, η ΑΠΔΠΧ ειναι λεει Κηφισιας 1-3.. τωρα που ακριβως ειναι αυτο?


Μάλλον πρέπει να πάρεις την Κηφισίας από την αρχή της!  :Razz: 

Πάντως μπράβο MNP-10, για τις κινήσεις σου. :One thumb up:  Πραγματικά, θέλω να έχουμε θετικές εξελίξεις. :Smile:

----------


## Producer

> Λογω φορτου δε τα καταφερα στο προηγουμενο διαστημα, αλλα για compensation θα τα παω ιδιοχειρως ωστε να μηδενίσω το χρονο του ταχυδρομειου. 
> 
> Ταυτοχρονα θα κανω μια διερευνητικη στη Βουλη για να μας ορισουν ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος να εφαρμοζει το νομο, ωστε να σταματησει το γυρω-γυρω ολοι. Σκοπευω να τα παω ολα στο επομενο 2ημερο και να παρω πρωτοκολλο παντου, απευθειας. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι Μαρουσι, με βολευει, η Βουλη ειναι Συνταγμα, οποτε οκ - κεντρικο σημειο, η ΑΠΔΠΧ ειναι λεει Κηφισιας 1-3.. τωρα που ακριβως ειναι αυτο?


Άψογος!

Thanx !

Εάν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο... pm  :Smile:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Λογω φορτου δε τα καταφερα στο προηγουμενο διαστημα, αλλα για compensation θα τα παω ιδιοχειρως ωστε να μηδενίσω το χρονο του ταχυδρομειου. 
> 
> Ταυτοχρονα θα κανω μια διερευνητικη στη Βουλη για να μας ορισουν ξεκαθαρα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος να εφαρμοζει το νομο, ωστε να σταματησει το γυρω-γυρω ολοι. Σκοπευω να τα παω ολα στο επομενο 2ημερο και να παρω πρωτοκολλο παντου, απευθειας. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι Μαρουσι, με βολευει, η Βουλη ειναι Συνταγμα, οποτε οκ - κεντρικο σημειο, *η ΑΠΔΠΧ ειναι λεει Κηφισιας 1-3.. τωρα που ακριβως ειναι αυτο?*


Πήρα τηλέφωνο στις πληροφορίες και μου είπαν τα εξής:
Λεωφόρος Κηφισίας 1-3, Αμπελόκηποι
Τηλέφωνα: 2106475600, 2131522900-1

----------


## MNP-10

Λογικα η κηφισιας αρχιζει αριθμηση* απο Κηφισιας και Αλεξανδρας γωνια ε? Αν ναι τοτε εχω καταλαβει που ειναι.


* Η αριθμηση της κηφισιας ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια, μπορει να υπαρχει και 3 φορες το ιδιο νουμερο αναλογα τη περιοχη.. πχ αμπελοκηποι, ψυχικο, χαλανδρι, μαρουσι κτλ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

21064*

Α/Κ Αλεξάνδρας.

Στο κόμβο πάνω είναι λογικά.

----------


## MNP-10

Ok, κεντρικο σημειο και αυτο τοτε..  :Cool:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ok, κεντρικο σημειο και αυτο τοτε..


Νομίζω πως έχω περάσει κι εγώ από εκεί. Η κοντινότερη στάση μετρό είναι η "Αμπελόκηποι". :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

Οκ ξεκιναω για καποιες εκ των υπηρεσιων, ελπιζω να καλυψω τα 2/3 σημερα, αν οχι 3/3. Το pdf της Βουλης του εκανα μια τροποποιηση ως προς την ημερομηνια γιατι η αρχικη καταγγελια εγινε Ιουλιο και οχι Σεπτεμβριο/Οκτωβριο, λολ. Αντε, σε λιγο θα κλεισουμε χρονο  :Lips Sealed: 

Νεοτερα το μεσημερι..

----------


## George_Prix

> Οκ ξεκιναω για καποιες εκ των υπηρεσιων, ελπιζω να καλυψω τα 2/3 σημερα, αν οχι 3/3. Το pdf της Βουλης του εκανα μια τροποποιηση ως προς την ημερομηνια γιατι η αρχικη καταγγελια εγινε Ιουλιο και οχι Σεπτεμβριο/Οκτωβριο, λολ. Αντε, σε λιγο θα κλεισουμε χρονο 
> 
> Νεοτερα το μεσημερι..


Δε σε φοβαμαι εσενα θα προλαβεις.  :Wink: 

Εισαι μαχιμος στο τιμονι.  :One thumb up: 

Αντε καλο δρομο και σε ευχαριστουμε για το τρεξιμο που κανεις.  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα καλυψα τα 2/3 και αφησα την ΑΔΑΕ γιατι επαιζε το σεναριο να παμε στην ΑΔΑΕ με το swind οπου ηθελε να υποβαλλει συμπληρωματικες απαντησεις για την ατομικη του καταγγελια.. ομως δεν εκατσε..

Λοιπον απ'την ΑΠΔΠΧ το πρωτ. ειναι Γ/ΕΙΣ/1641/16-03-2009
Απ'τη Γραμματεια του Προεδρου της Βουλης ειναι 1353 / 16-03-2009

Στην ΑΠΔΠΧ (ειναι στο κτηριο με τα Fridays, απο πανω, Κηφισιας & Αλεξανδρας) ο υπαλληλος που το παρελαβε ηθελε να δει και το ιστορικο στο πρωτοκολλο γιατι κατι δε του βγαινε λογικα.. του εξηγησα οτι εμεις απευθυνθηκαμε στην ΕΕΤΤ, η ΕΕΤΤ το παρεπεμψε σε αυτους και την ΑΔΑΕ αλλα εμεις ουδεποτε λαβαμε απαντηση. Το κοιταγε, το ξανακοιταγε στο computer, πραγματικα δε με γεμισε εμπιστοσυνη για το αν ξερουν την υποθεση - αν και δε μου ειπε οτι δεν εχουν λαβει την παραπομπη της υποθεσης απο την ΕΕΤΤ ή οτι το πρωτοκολλο ειναι λαθος. 

Στη Βουλη ειχε πλακα το οτι πρεπει να περασεις 2-3 guards για να φθασεις στα ενδοτερα (απ'την περιμετρο, σε ενα πρωτο φυλακιο και μετα στο κεντρικο κτηριο οπου εχει "check-in" και ανιχνευτες μεταλων κτλ.. Εκει συνοδευομουν εσωτερικα του κτηριου να κανω τη δουλεια μου στο πρωτοκολλο της γραμματειας του προεδρου και μετα μεχρι την εισοδο/εξοδο του κτηριου. Αν και ο συνολικος χρονος για κατι τετοιο ειναι σχετικα μεγαλος, η ταχυτητα διεκπαιρεωσης της ιδιας της πρωτοκολησης ηταν μακραν η γρηγοροτερη που εχω δει για δημοσιο φορεα  :Respekt: 

Συντομα και της ΑΔΑΕ.. (edit: Αρ. πρωτ ΑΔΑΕ 714 / 20-03-09)

----------


## Lagman

μακάρι να γίνει κάτι , μπράβο παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## frenty

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν.

----------


## sonypspgr

τι γινεται ομως οταν σε ενοχλουν και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις βριζουν και απειλουν μεσω κινητων?
πως θα γινει δηλαδη να δουμε τον αριθμο που μας καλεσε χωρις να χρειαζεται να πρεπει να φτασουμε στον αρειο παγο?..

----------


## frenty

> τι γινεται ομως οταν σε ενοχλουν και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις βριζουν και απειλουν μεσω κινητων?
> πως θα γινει δηλαδη να δουμε τον αριθμο που μας καλεσε χωρις να χρειαζεται να πρεπει να φτασουμε στον αρειο παγο?..


Έχεις την δυναμη να δοκιμάσεις σε αυτούς/ές ενοχλητικούς/ές να μην νευριάζεις διαρκούσης της συνομιλίας σας και να δέχεσαι ότι σου λένε;
Τις περισσότερες φορες, μετά από μερικές φορές που θα σε έχει καλέσει ο ενοχλητικός/ή παύει να σε καλεί (τηρώντας εσύ, βέβαια την παραπάνω τακτική απαρέγκλιτα).

----------


## furious99

Οσον αφορα τα κινητα τηλεφωνα, αγοραζεις ενα smartphone κινητο με windows mobile και με ενα software τυπου magicall εχεις πολλες επιλογες απαντησης στις αποκρυψεις π.χ. τους το κλεινει κατευθειαν, το σηκωνει και τους το κλεινει κατευθειαν και χρεωνονται, χτυπαει χωρις ηχο και χωρις δονηση και τους σπαει τα νευρα να περιμενουν κοκ. (Μπορει να υπαρχει κατι τετοιο και για symbian, δεν το γνωριζω). Οποιος εχει τετοια προβληματα και δεν εχει την πολυτελεια να αλλαξει νουμερο, μπορει να δει και μια τετοια "λυση"...

----------


## swind

Μπααα! Εγώ το θέλω με μήνυμα απ' το δίκτυο. Είναι πιο chic.... :Razz:

----------


## kasi

χο χο χο !!   :Razz: 

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/8/..._apokripsi.JPG

----------


## Crosswind

> χο χο χο !!  
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/8/..._apokripsi.JPG


Μου θυμίζεις τα καλά που είχε το Fritzάκι μου όταν ήμουν HOL. Δυστυχώς αναγκάστηκα να το επιστρέψω όταν διέκοψα το συμβόλαιο πριν το χρόνο  :Sad:

----------


## frenty

> Μου θυμίζεις τα καλά που είχε το Fritzάκι μου όταν ήμουν HOL. Δυστυχώς αναγκάστηκα να το επιστρέψω όταν διέκοψα το συμβόλαιο πριν το χρόνο


Αν είσαι τώρα 4νετ, συνεχίζεις και έχεις την ίδια υπηρεσία (απόρριψη ανώνυμων κλήσεων).

----------


## MNP-10

Και αν εισαι καφρος, συνεχιζεις να εχεις το fritz  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Επειδη εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω το thread και μεγαλωσε καπως, εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο???

Εχει παρασχεθει σχετικη υπηρεσια αλα 4νετ πχ απο τον ΟΤΕ???

----------


## MNP-10

> Επειδη εχω καιρο να παρακολουθησω το thread και μεγαλωσε καπως, εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο???
> 
> Εχει παρασχεθει σχετικη υπηρεσια αλα 4νετ πχ απο τον ΟΤΕ???


Η ΕΕΤΤ προωθησε το θεμα σε ΑΔΑΕ και ΑΠΔΠΧ και αυτες μας εγραψαν. Επανηρθα με νεοτερο αιτημα στις 2 τελευταιες και περιμενουμε.

Οσον αφορα τον ΟΤΕ ή αλλο παροχο, δε γνωριζω να εχει εφαρμοσθει απο καποιον που πριν δε το εφαρμοζε.

----------


## Sebu

Ok thanks  :Thinking: 

Γιατι κατι πρεπει να γινει συντομα με δαυτους με τις αποκρυψεις, ειδικα τις Τραπεζες

Εφτασαν να μας καλεσουν πριν 2 βδομαδες 9 το βραδυ απο αποκρυψη στο σταθερο για να μας πουλησουν American Express Gold

----------


## MNP-10

Λολ.. εντωμεταξυ η american express λεει τα μαζεψε / τα μαζευει απ'την ελλαδα και φευγει..

----------


## Sebu

Εεεε ναι κανανε τρελες δουλειες

Ιδιως τωρα που κανεις δεν βγαζει νεες καρτες και ο κοσμος προτιμαει VISA αντε MasterCard ή Δάινερς που λεει και η διαφημιση  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ξερουμε αν υπαρχει καμια σταθερη συσκευη που να εχει δυνατοτητα black listing ωστε πχ να απορριπτει αυτοματα τις αποκρυψεις ή συγκεκριμενα τηλεφωνα στην black list???

Αμφιβαλω αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει κιολας

----------


## -21grams

> χο χο χο !!  
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/8/..._apokripsi.JPG


Ολίγον τι off-topic αλλά *ΠΟΥ* ακριβώς μπορώ να βρω αυτή την επιλογή (reject calls without caller ID) στο νέο interface (firmware v30.04.67) ;
Μήπως εγκαταλείφθηκε αυτό το feature απ' την AVM;
Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι σχετικό, ιδού και ένα screenshot με τα *Internet Telephony Advanced Settings*

----------


## extasy

Στην 39.04.67, πας Calls-Block Calls-New Blocking Rule και βάζεις να μη δέχεσαι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις χωρίς αριθμό.

----------


## karavagos

> Ok thanks 
> 
> Γιατι κατι πρεπει να γινει συντομα με δαυτους με τις αποκρυψεις, ειδικα τις Τραπεζες
> 
> Εφτασαν να μας καλεσουν πριν 2 βδομαδες 9 το βραδυ απο αποκρυψη στο σταθερο για να μας πουλησουν American Express Gold


Και εμένα με έχουν πάρει 2 φορές από τράπεζα με απόκρυψη και να πω την αλήθεια έχω αρχίσω να μυρίζομαι απατεωνιά από "εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες". Κρίμα που δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ μαζί τους (και τις 2 φορές με πέτυχαν στην πόρτα - μήπως με παρακολουθούν κιόλας?  :Thinking: ).

----------


## Sebu

Καλα στανταρ ειναι εξωτερικοι συνεργατες γιατι αρκετες τραπεζες πλεον εχουν δωσει το promotion και τις νεες πωλησεις σε εταιρειες Telemarketing πχ σαν την Teleperformance ή αλλες παρομοιες.

Αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι τα προσωπικα μου στοιχεια (τηλεφωνα, ταυτοτητες, ΑΦΜ) τα εχει παραδωσει η Τραπεζα στον εξωτερικο συνεργατη για να με καλει, να επιβεβαιωνει οτι ειμαι εγω κτλ. Αληθεια μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να τους κυνηγησουμε ωστε να μην δινονται αυτα τα στοιχεια????

----------


## -21grams

> Στην 39.04.67, πας Calls-Block Calls-New Blocking Rule και βάζεις να μη δέχεσαι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις χωρίς αριθμό.


Thanks, μόλις το ενεργοποίησα.
Έχω πάντως μία κάποια γκαβομάρα, καθότι είχα ΗΔΗ προσθέσει ένα rule (για τα outgoing calls αυτή τη φορά) και θα έπρεπε να το είχα εντοπίσει...

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι επιπρόσθετα:
Ο καλών τι ακριβώς ακούει; την γραμμή να καλεί χωρίς κάποιος να απαντάει ή να το τηλέφωνο να "μιλάει";
Θα ήθελα, αν είναι βεβαίως εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο, να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα ενός προηχογραφημένου μηνύματος του τύπου "η κλήση σας απορρίπτεται λόγω του ότι καλείτε με απόκρυψη" ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ.
Να μην σου πω ότι θα συμπεριελάμβανα και κάτι υβριστικό έτσι για να βγάλω το άχτι μου με τον κάθε ΚΙΝΑΙΔΟ  :Very angry:

----------


## extasy

> Thanks, μόλις το ενεργοποίησα.
> Έχω πάντως μία κάποια γκαβομάρα, καθότι είχα ΗΔΗ προσθέσει ένα rule (για τα outgoing calls αυτή τη φορά) και θα έπρεπε να το είχα εντοπίσει...
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι επιπρόσθετα:
> Ο καλών τι ακριβώς ακούει; την γραμμή να καλεί χωρίς κάποιος να απαντάει ή να το τηλέφωνο να "μιλάει";
> Θα ήθελα, αν είναι βεβαίως εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο, να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα ενός προηχογραφημένου μηνύματος του τύπου "η κλήση σας απορρίπτεται λόγω του ότι καλείτε με απόκρυψη" ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ.
> Να μην σου πω ότι θα συμπεριελάμβανα και κάτι υβριστικό έτσι για να βγάλω το άχτι μου με τον κάθε ΚΙΝΑΙΔΟ


Δυστυχώς ισχύει το 2ο, το τηλέφωνο "μιλάει". Επίσης, αντίθετα με τις προηγούμενες version, οι απορριφθείσες κλήσεις εκτός από το Event Log, φαίνονται και στη λίστα Calls, ως αναπάντητες.

----------


## MNP-10

Βλεπω σημερα οτι ειχα φακελο απ'τη Βουλη.. λεω "αντε! απαντησαν κι'ολας?" (το ειχα καταθεσει 16/3).. βλεπω ημερομηνια απαντησης 24/3 (that's fast).

Τελικα τι εχουν κανει απ'τη Βουλη επειδη βαριοντουσαν προφανως? Πηραν την επιστολη και την εστειλαν σε

1. ΥΜΕ - Γραφειο Υπουργου
2. Αλεξανδριδη - Προεδρο ΕΕΤΤ
3. Γεραρη - Προεδρο ΑΠΔΠΧ
4. Λαμπρινοπουλο - Προεδρο ΑΔΑΕ

_"Σας διαβιβαζουμε, μετα απο εντολη του Προεδρου της Βουλης των Ελληνων, κ Δημητριου Σιουφα, την συνημμενη επιστολη του ... που αφορα αιτημα διευκρινησης της αρμοδιοτητας του φορεα που ειναι υπευθυνος να εφαρμοζει τις διαταξεις του τηλεπικοινωνιακου νομου 3471/2006 αρθρο 8, για ενημερωση και τυχον δικες σας ενεργειες.
_

Συννημενα 3 σελιδες

(και αυτο που ελαβα εγω ειναι η κοινοποιηση οτι το εστειλαν στους παραπανω)

Πειτε μου τωρα, θα φταιω να τους στειλω αλλο ενα να τους ξανατονισω οτι οι εμπλεκομενοι φορεις που το στελνει, ειναι οι ιδιοι που εχουν καθε συμφερον να μας κανουν γυρω-γυρω ολοι και να δηλωνουν αναρμοδιοι - και ο μονος προφανης υπευθυνος για να ορισει το ποιον αφορα ο νομος, ειναι ο νομοθετης (= Βουλη) ?

Απογοητευτηκα απ'τη Βουλη παντως, δε το περιμενα να βαριουνται τοσο.

----------


## frenty

> Πειτε μου τωρα, θα φταιω να τους στειλω αλλο ενα να τους ξανατονισω οτι οι εμπλεκομενοι φορεις που το στελνει, ειναι οι ιδιοι που εχουν καθε συμφερον να μας κανουν γυρω-γυρω ολοι και να δηλωνουν αναρμοδιοι - και ο μονος προφανης υπευθυνος για να ορισει το ποιον αφορα ο νομος, ειναι ο νομοθετης (= Βουλη) ?


+1 :One thumb up: 
Πολύ καλά θα κάνεις, γιατί οι δημιουργοί των νόμων και των ανεξάρτητων αρχών είναι οι βουλευτές.
Ως εκ τούτου αυτοί ορίζουν και τροποποιούν τις αρμοδιότητες των δημιουργημάτων τους.

Να καταλάβουν ότι έχουν αλληλογραφούν με νοήμωνα πολίτη και όχι με............. :Whistle:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Απογοητευτηκα απ'τη Βουλη παντως, δε το περιμενα να βαριουνται τοσο.


Κι εγώ... περίμενα να συγκλιθεί η Βουλή σε Ολομέλεια, και να γίνει συζήτηση σε επίπεδο πολιτικών αρχηγών τουλάχιστον και να αποφασισθεί η πρόταση που θα κατέθετε η αντιπολίτευση για την σύσταση μια διακομματική επιτροπής να εξατάσει το θέμα... Ντροπή λέμε!   :Crazy:   :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Μπα θα σου πουν η Βουλη νομοθετει, δεν εφαρμοζει το νομο. Για αυτο προωθησαμε το αιτημα σας στους αρμοδιους φορεις που ειναι τα εκτελεστικα οργανα της εφαρμογης του νομου.

Εμεις δινουμε τα guidelines, οι αλλοι τα εφαρμοζουν. Τωρα αν δεν τα εφαρμοζουν σωστα εχουμε τις χ,ψ,ω επιτροπες, συμβουλια, Συνηγορους για να κανετε τις καταγγελιες σας. Εμας μην μας μπλεκετε ομως  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να δω στο κανάλι της βουλής ολομέλεια & τον MNP-10 να μιλάει στο βήμα για το θέμα και τι στο κόσμο  :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

> Μπα θα σου πουν η Βουλη νομοθετει, δεν εφαρμοζει το νομο. Για αυτο προωθησαμε το αιτημα σας στους αρμοδιους φορεις που ειναι τα εκτελεστικα οργανα της εφαρμογης του νομου.


Μα δεν υπηρξε αιτημα στη βουλη να εφαρμοσει η ιδια τον νομο, αλλα να μας πει ποιον οριζει (ως νομοθετης) ως υπευθυνο για την εφαρμογη. Το να ρωτας αυτους που θα εφαρμοσουν τον νομο, τι εννοει ο νομοθετης, ειναι λαθος.

----------


## Sebu

Στην Ελλαδα οχι

Πχ ο φορολογικος νομος ειναι για τα πανηγυρια. Πιο δυσνοητο πραγμα με 800.000 χιλιαδες πορτοπαραθυρα δεν υπαρχει.

Για αυτο καθε τρεις και λιγο σκαει αιτημα στο ΥΠΕΘΟ για επεξηγηση της β,γ,δ περιπτωσεις τι ακριβως εννοει ο νομος και βγαινει η χ,ω,ψ ΠΟΛ του Υπουργειου.

Ή πχ ο κωδικοποιημενος νόμος ειναι 30 σελιδες αλλα δεν καταλαβαινεις γρι και χρειαζεσαι το 3 τομο του Σταματοπουλου των 1000+ σελιδων με την ερμηνεια και τις εξαιρεσεις και τα παραδειγματα των 30 σελιδων για να βγαλεις ακρη.

Δυστυχως ετσι ηταν παντα στην Ελλαδα. Νομοι δυσνοητοι με πολλα ανοιγματα ωστε να τους εφαρμοζουμε καθε φορα αναλογα με την περισταση και να ειμαστε παντα εντος νομου. Οπως ειδες το αιτημα κατεληξε στους ιδιους φορεις οι οποιοι τελικα δεν ξερουν ή δεν μπορούν ή δεν θελουν να απαντησουν.

----------


## thanar

Τελικά το συμπέρασμα ποιο είναι; Υπάρχει υποχρέωση των εταιρειών κινητής να παρέχουν την υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλίσεων με απόκρυψη αριθμού, ή όχι; Αντιμετωπίζω και γω το φαινόμενο τηλεφωνημάτων από τράπεζες και τηλεφωνικούς παρόχους και θα ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενος εάν ο πάροχός μου μου έδινε αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Εάν κάποιος που παρακολουθεί το θέμα μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων, καθώς από τις μισές περίπου από τις 16 σελίδες του θέματος, δεν μπόρεσα δυστυχώς να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## frenty

Όταν όλοι οι πάροχοι θα παρέχουν την υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλίσεων με απόκρυψη αριθμού, τότε πάλι δεν θα απαλλαχτούμε απο τις τηλεπωλήσεις.
Θα βάλουν επώνυμο αριθμό και φραγή εισερχομένων κλήσεων.

----------


## thanar

Τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις ποιον να καταγγείλεις στην περίπτωση αυτή.

Τελικά, υποστηρίζει απόρριψη κλίσεων με απόρριψη αριθμού κάποιος πάροχος κινητής;

----------


## MNP-10

> Τελικά το συμπέρασμα ποιο είναι; Υπάρχει υποχρέωση των εταιρειών κινητής να παρέχουν την υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλίσεων με απόκρυψη αριθμού, ή όχι;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=121

Αρθρο 8, παραγραφος 3.




> 3. Όταν παρέχεται ένδειξη της ταυτότητας καλούσας γραμμής και η ένδειξη αυτή γίνεται πριν γίνει οριστικά η κλήση, ο καλούμενος χρήστης πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα, με απλά μέσα, να μη δέχεται την εισερχόμενη κλήση όταν ο καλών χρήστης ή συνδρομητής δεν έχει επιτρέψει την ένδειξη της ταυτότητας της καλούσας γραμμής.

----------


## thanar

Επομένως, αναμένουμε μια επίσημη απάντηση, αν κατάλαβα καλά. Υπάρχει κανένας ο οποίος πίεσε τον πάροχό του και πέτυχε μέσω αναφοράς στο παραπάνω εδάφιο να απορρίπτονται οι κλίσεις από απόκρυψη;

----------


## Sovjohn

Έμαθα πρόσφατα και δεν το ήξερα ότι εκτός από τη forthnet, και η net one παρέχει τη δυνατότητα απόρριψης (και μάλιστα στεγνά, χωρίς καν μήνυμα, σαν αυτό που κάνει το fritz!box) εισερχομένων κλήσεων με απόκρυψη. Οπότε, 2 το έχουν, μας μένουν άλλες 5-6 να πείσουμε να το βάλουν...  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

> Όταν όλοι οι πάροχοι θα παρέχουν την υπηρεσία απόρριψης κλίσεων με απόκρυψη αριθμού, τότε πάλι δεν θα απαλλαχτούμε απο τις τηλεπωλήσεις.
> Θα βάλουν επώνυμο αριθμό και φραγή εισερχομένων κλήσεων.


Όπως στους υπολογιστές τσέπης που έχουν και gsm , υπάρχουν εφαρμογές(callsmsblocker,magicall) οπού φτιάχνεις whitelist / blacklist κλπ έτσι και στο σταθερό θα αναγκαστούμε να στήσουμε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο η κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να κόβονται αυτόματα οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις απο όλα αυτά τα νούμερα ...  τηλεφωνικό antispam.

----------


## frenty

> Όπως στους υπολογιστές τσέπης που έχουν και gsm , υπάρχουν εφαρμογές(callsmsblocker,magicall) οπού φτιάχνεις whitelist / blacklist κλπ έτσι και στο σταθερό θα αναγκαστούμε να στήσουμε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο η κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να κόβονται αυτόματα οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις απο όλα αυτά τα νούμερα ...  τηλεφωνικό antispam.


Αν πρόκειται να στηθεί τηλ. κέντρο ή κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή τότε ρυθμίζουμε την εφαρμογή από σήμερα να κόβει τις απόρρητες κλήσεις.
Οπότε μπορεί να λειτουργήσει από σήμερα κιόλας, ανεξαρτήτως αν και πότε θα προσφέρουν αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία οι πάροχοι.

Βέβαια υπάρχει και άλλη λύση και την έχει υιοθετήσει η εεττ.
Οι συνδρομητές που δεν επιθυμούν τηλεπωλήσεις να γράφονται σε μια βάση δεδομένων στον πάροχό τους.
Οι διαφημηστικές εταρίες επιτρέπονται να τηλεφωνούν μόνο σε όσους δεν είναι γραμμένοι σε αυτήν την βάση δεδομένων.
Αυτη η οδηγία υπάρχει, αλλά ποιες διαφημιστικές εταιρίες το εφαρμόζουν;
Η εεττ τι κάνει για να εφαρμόσουν την οδηγία της;
Μόνο λόγια!

----------


## thanar

Κατάλαβα... Θα πρέπει λοιπόν και γω με το καινούριο μου iPhone να περιμένω την υποστήριξη κάποιας τέτοιας δυνατότητας στο συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο (στο SE που είχα παλιά, υπήρχε αντίστοιχη δυνατότητα, αν και όχι αρκετά παραμετροποιήσιμη). Έκανα μια έρευνα στο διεθνές internet, και διαπίστωσα πως το πρόβλημα είναι παγκόσμιο και πως υπάρχει αρκετή ζήτηση υιοθέτησης αυτής της δυνατότητας από τις συσκευές κινητής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## ariadgr

> Βέβαια υπάρχει και άλλη λύση και την έχει υιοθετήσει η εεττ.
> Οι συνδρομητές που δεν επιθυμούν τηλεπωλήσεις *να γράφονται σε μια βάση δεδομένων στον πάροχό τους*.
> Οι διαφημηστικές εταρίες επιτρέπονται να τηλεφωνούν μόνο σε όσους δεν είναι γραμμένοι σε αυτήν την βάση δεδομένων.
> Αυτη η οδηγία υπάρχει, αλλά ποιες διαφημιστικές εταιρίες το εφαρμόζουν;
> Η εεττ τι κάνει για να εφαρμόσουν την οδηγία της;
> Μόνο λόγια!


Καμία σχέση με παρόχους και ΕΕΤΤ.
Στην Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα είναι η λίστα αυτή.

----------


## frenty

> Καμία σχέση με παρόχους και ΕΕΤΤ.
> Στην Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα είναι η λίστα αυτή.


Έχεις δίκιο.
Τι γίνεται όμως, την παραβιάζουν όλοι οι τηλεδιαφημιστές και δεν τους αφαιρούν την άδεια λειτουργίας.
Ποιος ο σκοπός της;

----------


## Zer0c00L

αμα ειναι καθε φορα να ψαχνουμε ποια αρχη ειναι υπευθυνη? για το προβλημα μας.
εχουμε και το κακο να ειμαστε γεματοι απο αρχες/επιτροπες.

φεξε μου και γλυστρησα.

και στο μεταξυ μας τηλεφωνουν με αποκρυψη απο τηλεπωλησεις/τραπεζες/παροχους κτλ.

η σου γεμιζουν το προσωπικο/επαγγελματικο email 

αστα να πανε...

........Auto merged post: Zer0c00L πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όπως στους υπολογιστές τσέπης που έχουν και gsm , υπάρχουν εφαρμογές(callsmsblocker,magicall) οπού φτιάχνεις whitelist / blacklist κλπ έτσι και στο σταθερό θα αναγκαστούμε να στήσουμε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο η κάποια άλλη εφαρμογή να κόβονται αυτόματα οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις απο όλα αυτά τα νούμερα ... τηλεφωνικό antispam.


πες το ψεμματα κατι τετοιο θα κανουμε στο τελος.

γιατι αυτοι μεχρι και απορρητο να το εχεις το βρισκουν και σε ενοχλουν τις πιο ακαταλληλες ωρες.

----------


## MNP-10

Η ΑΔΑΕ μου απαντησε και για τις 2 επιστολες (αυτη που πηγε προς Προεδρο Βουλης και η αλλη που ρωταει τι εγινε για το θεμα) σε μια κοινη απαντηση η οποια συνοψιζεται στα εξης σημεια.

- Η ΑΔΑΕ επεστρεψε το ερωτημα στην ΕΕΤΤ στις 10/10/2008 εχοντας υπ'οψην 

* το αρ. 53 παρ 2 και το Παραρτημα IV του περ.β' του Ν.3431/2006 k
* το αρ. 8 παρ.3 του 3471/2006

...η ΕΕΤΤ ουδεποτε μας ειπε οτι επεστραφη σε αυτη τη ερωτημα / ουτε πηραμε απαντηση.

- Η ΑΔΑΕ λεει οτι δεν ειναι ευθυνη δικη της ή της ΑΠΔΠΧ, αλλα της ΕΕΤΤ συμφωνα με τους νομους - και γι'αυτο δε μπορει να κανει κατι παραπανω για το θεμα.

..μετα θα το δακτυλογραφησω γιατι προς το παρον ειμαι ανευ scanner..

----------


## kostas_pav

Υπέροχα! :Badmood: 

Αφού υπεύθυνη είναι η ΕΕΤΤ (σύμφωνα με την ΑΔΑΕ) γιατί το έστειλε στην ΑΔΑΕ; :Crazy:

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα προς το παρον δεν ειναι τιποτα στανταρ. Εχουμε 2 αρχες που η μια λεει "it isn't mine".. αρα μια λεει ψεμματα. Τωρα το ποια ειναι, θα το βρουμε στη πορεια  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Εγγραφο - απαντηση της ΑΔΑΕ*

Μαρούσι 10 Απριλίου 2009
Αρ. Πρωτ 919


*Προς:*

(MNP-10)


*Κοιν:* 

1) ΒΟΥΛΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ
Υπόψη Ειδικου Γραμματεα κου χχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχ
100 21 Αθηνα

2) ΕΕΤΤ
Τμημα Εποπτειας και Ελεγχου Τηλεπικοινωνιακου Τομεα
Λεωφ. Κηφισιας 60, ΤΚ 15125
Μαρουσι

3) ΑΠΔΠΧ
Κηφισιας 1-3
Αμπελοκηποι, ΤΚ 115 23 Αθηνα

4) Υπουργειο Μεταφορων και Επικοινωνιων
Γραφειο Υπουργου


*Θεμα*: Απαντηση σε ερωτημα.

*Σχετ*: 1. Το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 714/20.03.2009 εγγραφο σας
      2. το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ 1353/24.03.2009 εγγραφο της Βουλης των Ελληνων

Σε συνεχεια των ως ανω σχετικων εγγραφων σας γνωριζουμε τα ακολουθα:

Το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 4156/29-07-2008 ερωτημα σας, το οποιο μας διαβιβαστηκε απ'την ΕΕΤΤ με το υπ.αριθμ.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 2204/29.09.2008 εγγραφο, αναφερεται στην εφαρμογη της διαταξης της παραγραφου 3 του αρθρου 8 του Ν.3471/2006 <<Προστασια δεδομενων προσωπικου χαρακτηρα και της ιδιωτικης ζωης στον τομεα των ηλεκτρονικων επικοινωνιων και τροποποιηση του ν.2472/1997>> (ΦΕΚ Α'133/28.6/2006) και αφορα στη δυνατοτητα του καλουμενου χρηστη να μη δεχεται την εισερχομενη κληση οταν ο καλων χρηστης ή συνδρομητης δεν εχει επιτρεψει την ενδειξη της ταυτοτητας της καλουσας γραμμης. Πλην ομως, σε οτι αφορα την αρμοδιοτητα της ΑΔΑΕ, συμφωνα με το αρθρο 13 παρ 2 του ιδιου νομου <<η Αρχη Διασφαλισης του Απορρητου των Επικοινωνιων (ΑΔΑΕ) εχει ως προς την τηρηση των διαταξεων του παροντος νομου, που αναφερονται σε αυτην, τις αρμοδιοτητες που προβλεπονται απο το ν.3115/2003, οπως εκαστοτε ισχυει>>, ενω, συμφωνα με την παραγραφο 1 του ιδιου αρθρου <<Η Αρχη Προστασιας Δεδομενων Προσωπικου Χαρακτηρα εχει και ως προς την τηρηση των διαταξεων του παροντος νομου τις αρμοδιοτητες που προβλεπονται απο το ν.2472/1997, οπως εκαστοτε ισχυει>>.

Διαπιστωνεται οτι εν προκειμενω η διαταξη της παρ. 3 του αρ. 8 του Ν.3471/2006 δεν αναφερεται στην ΑΔΑΕ σε αντιθεση με τις διαταξεις της παραγραφου 7 του ιδιου αρθρου, σε εφαρμογη των οποιων η ΑΔΑΕ εχει εκδωσει την υπ.αριθμ.2322/2006 Πραξη <<για την εξουδετερωση της δυνατοτητας μη αναγραφης της καλουσας γραμμης για τον εντοπισμο κακοβουλων ή ενοχλητικων κλησεων>> (ΦΕΚ Β 1853/21.12.2006) και την υπ.αριθμ.2002/2008 Πραξη <<για την επεξεργασια κλησεων εκτακτης αναγκης για την παροχη πληροφοριων στους αρμοδιους για την αντιμετωπιση καταστασεων εκτακτης αναγκης φορεις>> (ΦΕΚ Β' 1898/17.09.2008).

Επιπροσθετως, συμφωνα με τη διαταξη του αρθρου 53 παρ. 2 του Ν.3431/2006 <<Περι Ηλεκτρονικων Επικοινωνιων και αλλες διαταξεις>> (ΦΕΚ Α' 13/3.2.2006) <<η ΕΕΤΤ μπορει να απαιτει απο επιχειρησεις που εκμεταλλευονται δημοσια τηλεφωνικα δικτυα να διαθετουν στους τελικους χρηστες τις ευκολιες του Παραρτηματος IV, Μέρος Β', εφοσον αυτο ειναι τεχνικα και οικονομικα εφικτο>>, στο δε Παραρτημα IV Μερος Β' του ιδιου νομου, προβλεπεται η περιπτωση της αναγνωρισης καλουσας γραμμης, η οποια, συμφωνα με τη σχετικη διαταξη, <<θα πρεπει να παρεχεται συμφωνα με τη σχετικη νομοθεσια περι προστασιας των δεδομενων προσωπικου χαρακτηρα και της ιδιωτικης ζωης, ιδιως το Ν.2774/1999, οπως ισχυει>>. Ως γνωστον, ο Ν.2774/1999 καταργηθηκε απο την εναρξη ισχυος του Ν.3471/2006.

Κατοπιν των παραπανω, και εχοντας υπ'οψη το γεγονος οτι το υπ'αριθμ. πρωτ ΕΕΤΤ 4156/29-07-2008 ερωτημα σας ειχε ηδη διαβιβασθει απο την ΕΕΤΤ στην ΑΠΔΠΧ με το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 51256/29.09.2008 εγγραφο, η ΑΔΑΕ με το υπ.αριθμο.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 2291/10.10.2008 εγγραφο της, το οποιο σας αποστελλουμε συνημμενο για την ενημερωση σας, επανηλθε στην ΕΕΤΤ, παρακαλωντας την να εξετασει το ερωτημα σας υπο το πρισμα των προαναφερομενων διαταξεων του Ν.3431/2006.

Δεδομενου οτι οι αρμοδιες αρχες εχουν λαβει γνωση του ερωτηματος σας και οτι η διαταξη της παρ. 3 του αρθρου 8 του Ν.3471/2006 στην οποια αφορα το ερωτημα σας, δεν αναφερεται στην ΑΔΑΕ, θεωρουμε οτι απο πλευρας της Αρχης μας εχουν εξαντληθει οι ενεργειες στις οποιες μπορει να προβει στο πλαισιο των αρμοδιοτητων της, οπως οριζονται απο το Νομο.

Συνημμενο: 1 (ενα)

Ο Προεδρος

Ανδρεας Λαμπρινοπουλος



----------------
Ακολουθει το συνημμενο της απαντησης απο ΑΔΑΕ σε ΕΕΤΤ, του οποιου την υπαρξη αγνοουσαμε
----------------



Μαρουσι 10 Οκτωβριου 2008
Αρ. Πρωτ. 2291

*Προς*: EETT / Τμημα Εποπτειας και Ελεγχου Τηλεπικοινωνιακου Τομεα 

*Θεμα*: Το με αρ.πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 41567/29-7-2008 εγγραφο σας

*Σχετ*: Το υπ.αριθ.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 2204/29.09.2008 εγγραφο σας 



Σε συνεχεια του ως ανω σχετικου εγγραφου σας, με το οποιο μας διαβιβασατε το υπ'αριθ. πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 41567/29.07.2008 ερωτημα καταναλωτων, και εχοντας υποψη το αρθρο 53 παρ.2 και το Παραρτημα IV Μερος Β' περ.β' του Ν.3431/2006, καθως και το αρ. 8 παρ 3 του Ν3471/2006, παρακλουμε να εξετασετε το εν θεματι ερωτημα κατα το μερος που αφορα στην παροχη στον καλουμενο χρηστη της δυνατοτητας να μη δεχεται την εισερχομενη κληση οταν ο καλων χρηστης ή συνδρομητης δεν εχει επιτρεψει την ενδειξη της ταυτοτητας της καλουσας γραμμης, ενημερωνοντας μας σχετικα.

Ειμαστε στη διαθεση σας για καθε περαιτερω διευκρινηση και συνεργασια.


Ο Προεδρος

Ανδρεας Λαμπρινοπουλος

----------


## ariadgr

Κοιτώντας λίγο τις ημερομηνίες, έχουμε και λέμε:

29/07/2008υποβολή στην ΕΕΤΤ9/2008ΕΕΤΤ: προωθεί το θέμα σε ΑΠΔΠΧ και ΑΔΑΕ29/9/2008ΑΠΔΠΧ: λαμβάνει την προώθηση της ΕΕΤΤ7/10/2008ΑΔΑΕ: λαμβάνει την προώθηση της ΕΕΤΤ10/10/2008ΑΔΑΕ: απαντάει εντός 3 ημερών (!) στην ΕΕΤΤ επιστρέφοντάς της το θέμα (ενημέρωση του MNP-10 γι'αυτό γίνεται 6 μήνες μετά)16/3/2009νέος γύρος επιστολών για διερεύνηση της τύχης των προηγούμενων10/4/2009ΑΔΑΕ: απαντάει ότι έχει ήδη απαντήσει στην ΕΕΤΤ από 10/10/08
Δηλαδή *εδώ και 6 μήνες* το θέμα έχει επιστρέψει στην *ΕΕΤΤ*, και έκτοτε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο.

----------


## swind

> Το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 4156/29-07-2008 ερωτημα σας, το οποιο μας διαβιβαστηκε απ'την ΕΕΤΤ με το υπ.αριθμ.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 2204/29.09.2008 εγγραφο, αναφερεται στην εφαρμογη της διαταξης της παραγραφου 3 του αρθρου 8 του Ν.3471/2006 <<Προστασια δεδομενων προσωπικου χαρακτηρα και της ιδιωτικης ζωης στον τομεα των ηλεκτρονικων επικοινωνιων και τροποποιηση του ν.2472/1997>> (ΦΕΚ Α'133/28.6/2006) και αφορα στη δυνατοτητα του καλουμενου χρηστη να μη δεχεται την εισερχομενη κληση οταν ο καλων χρηστης ή συνδρομητης δεν εχει επιτρεψει την ενδειξη της ταυτοτητας της καλουσας γραμμης. Πλην ομως, σε οτι αφορα την αρμοδιοτητα της ΑΔΑΕ, συμφωνα με το αρθρο 13 παρ 2 του ιδιου νομου <<η Αρχη Διασφαλισης του Απορρητου των Επικοινωνιων (ΑΔΑΕ) εχει ως προς την τηρηση των διαταξεων του παροντος νομου, που αναφερονται σε αυτην, τις αρμοδιοτητες που προβλεπονται απο το ν.3115/2003, οπως εκαστοτε ισχυει>>, ενω, συμφωνα με την παραγραφο 1 του ιδιου αρθρου <<Η Αρχη Προστασιας Δεδομενων Προσωπικου Χαρακτηρα εχει και ως προς την τηρηση των διαταξεων του παροντος νομου τις αρμοδιοτητες που προβλεπονται απο το ν.2472/1997, οπως εκαστοτε ισχυει>>.
> 
> Διαπιστωνεται οτι εν προκειμενω η διαταξη της παρ. 3 του αρ. 8 του Ν.3471/2006 δεν αναφερεται στην ΑΔΑΕ σε αντιθεση με τις διαταξεις της παραγραφου 7 του ιδιου αρθρου, σε εφαρμογη των οποιων η ΑΔΑΕ εχει εκδωσει την υπ.αριθμ.2322/2006 Πραξη <<για την εξουδετερωση της δυνατοτητας μη αναγραφης της καλουσας γραμμης για τον εντοπισμο κακοβουλων ή ενοχλητικων κλησεων>> (ΦΕΚ Β 1853/21.12.2006) και την υπ.αριθμ.2002/2008 Πραξη <<για την επεξεργασια κλησεων εκτακτης αναγκης για την παροχη πληροφοριων στους αρμοδιους για την αντιμετωπιση καταστασεων εκτακτης αναγκης φορεις>> (ΦΕΚ Β' 1898/17.09.2008).
> 
> Επιπροσθετως, συμφωνα με τη διαταξη του αρθρου 53 παρ. 2 του Ν.3431/2006 <<Περι Ηλεκτρονικων Επικοινωνιων και αλλες διαταξεις>> (ΦΕΚ Α' 13/3.2.2006) <<*η ΕΕΤΤ μπορει να απαιτει απο επιχειρησεις που εκμεταλλευονται δημοσια τηλεφωνικα δικτυα να διαθετουν στους τελικους χρηστες τις ευκολιες του Παραρτηματος IV, Μέρος Β', εφοσον αυτο ειναι τεχνικα και οικονομικα εφικτο*>>, στο δε Παραρτημα IV Μερος Β' του ιδιου νομου, προβλεπεται η περιπτωση της αναγνωρισης καλουσας γραμμης, η οποια, συμφωνα με τη σχετικη διαταξη, <<θα πρεπει να παρεχεται συμφωνα με τη σχετικη νομοθεσια περι προστασιας των δεδομενων προσωπικου χαρακτηρα και της ιδιωτικης ζωης, ιδιως το Ν.2774/1999, οπως ισχυει>>. Ως γνωστον, ο Ν.2774/1999 καταργηθηκε απο την εναρξη ισχυος του Ν.3471/2006.
> 
> Κατοπιν των παραπανω, και εχοντας υπ'οψη το γεγονος οτι το υπ'αριθμ. πρωτ ΕΕΤΤ 4156/29-07-2008 ερωτημα σας ειχε ηδη διαβιβασθει απο την ΕΕΤΤ στην ΑΠΔΠΧ με το υπ'αριθμ.πρωτ.ΕΕΤΤ 51256/29.09.2008 εγγραφο, η ΑΔΑΕ με το υπ.αριθμο.πρωτ.ΑΔΑΕ 2291/10.10.2008 εγγραφο της, το οποιο σας αποστελλουμε συνημμενο για την ενημερωση σας, επανηλθε στην ΕΕΤΤ, παρακαλωντας την να εξετασει το ερωτημα σας υπο το πρισμα των προαναφερομενων διαταξεων του Ν.3431/2006.
> 
> Δεδομενου οτι οι αρμοδιες αρχες εχουν λαβει γνωση του ερωτηματος σας και οτι η διαταξη της παρ. 3 του αρθρου 8 του Ν.3471/2006 στην οποια αφορα το ερωτημα σας, δεν αναφερεται στην ΑΔΑΕ, θεωρουμε οτι απο πλευρας της Αρχης μας εχουν εξαντληθει οι ενεργειες στις οποιες μπορει να προβει στο πλαισιο των αρμοδιοτητων της, οπως οριζονται απο το Νομο.


Μην πας μακριά! Παλαιότερα που είχα μιλήσει με στέλεχος του ΟΤΕ που ήταν στον τομέα υπηρ. σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, μου είχε πει ότι "η ΕΕΤΤ μας πίεσε και δώσαμε την επιλεκτική απόκρυψη αριθμού". Άρα η ΕΕΤΤ είναι η αρμόδια όπως πολύ σωστά το τεκμηριώνει η ΑΔΑΕ γιατί αυτό που ζητάμε είναι τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία. Αλλά για μια ακόμα φορά η ΕΕΤΤ εμφανίζεται σαν να μη θέλει να συγκρουστεί με τους κινητούς και τον ΟΤΕ.....Γιατί άραγε? :Whistle: 

Έξι μήνες κρατάνε την επιστολή της ΑΔΑΕ και δεν έχουν απαντήσει τίποτα!!! Τόσοι πολίτες είμαστε που ασχοληθήκαμε με ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα και το "θάβουν" με κάθε προσπάθεια! Όσο θυμάμαι το περασμένο καλοκαίρι τι πέρασα με τις φάρσες από αποκρύψεις, μου ρχεται τρέλα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλα το ειπα εγω εξ αρχης φεξε μου και γλυστρησα.

----------


## kostas_pav

Μας εμπαίζουν εδώ και 10 μήνες περίπου ή είναι ιδέα μου. :Confused: 
Δείχνω καλή θέληση και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι λόγο παραλήψεων - που οπουδήποτε μπορούν συμβούν - έκαναν λάθος.

Μήπως όντως δεν θέλει να συγκτρουστεί η ΕΕΤΤ με του παρόχους σταθερής και κινητής; Γιατί αν είναι να ξεκινήσει μία σύγκρουση θα πρέπει να πέσουν πρόστιμα για τη μη εφαρμογή της νομοθεσίας εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Μετά οι πάροχοι θα κάνουν έφεση................. :Whistle: 

........κλασσικές αξίες! :Rant:

----------


## thanar

Ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος, πιστεύω πως το θέμα εξελίσσεται με άκρως ενδιαφέρον τρόπο. Υπάρχει κανείς που να μπορεί να δώσει μια χονδρική εκτίμηση, όσον αφορά το πότε (ή το αν) η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας παράσχει κάποια νεότερη απάντηση; Μήπως ο χρήστης που ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθεί εκ νέου σ' αυτούς;

----------


## MNP-10

O Swind το κινει και ατομικα.. πχ ειχε παρει τηλ στην ΕΕΤΤ και εχει στειλει σχετικα fax στην ΑΔΑΕ. Η πλακα ειναι οτι τοσο καιρο, ουτε η ΕΕΤΤ, ουτε η ΑΔΑΕ του εχει πει για την απαντηση / επαναπροωθηση του θεματος απο ΑΔΑΕ=> ΕΕΤΤ..

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος, πιστεύω πως το θέμα εξελίσσεται με άκρως ενδιαφέρον τρόπο. Υπάρχει κανείς που να μπορεί να δώσει μια χονδρική εκτίμηση, όσον αφορά το πότε (ή το αν) η ΕΕΤΤ θα μας παράσχει κάποια νεότερη απάντηση;


Λογικα, μετα το πασχα αναμενουμε απαντηση ΕΕΤΤ..

----------


## Producer

3 πουλάκια κάθονταν...

Η ΕΕΤΤ υπολειτουργεί (για να μην γράψω τίποτα χειρότερο)...

Καλό θα ήταν να μην βγάζει στο μέλλον διαφημιστικά έντυπα όπως αυτό στο πρώτο post γιατί μας κοροϊδεύει κανονικά...

----------


## Perry73

Συμφωνο μαζί σου η αποκρυψη κλήσης μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβληματα από καθε λογης ρεμάλι που κυκλοφωρεί εκεί έξω. Είναι δικαιόμα σου ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΕΧΕΣΕ τις κλησεις αυτές σε επίπεδο παρόχου!!

----------


## Producer

> Βασικα προς το παρον δεν ειναι τιποτα στανταρ. Εχουμε 2 αρχες που η μια λεει "it isn't mine".. αρα μια λεει ψεμματα. Τωρα το ποια ειναι, θα το βρουμε στη πορεια 
> 
> *Εγγραφο - απαντηση της ΑΔΑΕ*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Σε συνεχεια των ως ανω σχετικων εγγραφων σας γνωριζουμε τα ακολουθα:
> 
> [...]
> ...


3 παρατηρήσεις εδώ:

α) Η εποπτεία, έλεγχος και διαπίστωση παραβάσεων του Νόμου Ν. 3431/2006 που δεν είχαμε αναλύσει μέχρι τώρα στο νήμα (είχαμε πιάσει τον Ν. 34*7*1/2006) *είναι ξεκάθαρα ευθύνη της ΕΕΤΤ*: 
Link 1: Ν. 3431/2006 «Περί ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών και άλλες διατάξεις»
Link 2: Εφημερίς Της Κυβερνήσεως - Νόμος Υπ' Αριθμ. 3431 - 3 Φεβρουαρίου 2006

β) Αυτό το "*εφοσον* αυτο ειναι τεχνικα και οικονομικα εφικτο" δεν μου αρέσει *καθόλου*... (αν και πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο Caller-ID γενικότερα σα δυνατότητα (βλ. παρατήρηση (γ)).  Ελπίζω να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν "παραθυράκι" απο τον κάθε πάροχο 

γ) Ο Ν. 3431 στο Παραρτημα IV Μερος Β' γράφει:




> ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΙV
> ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ 53 ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟΣ 2
> ΜΕΡΟΣ Β΄:
> (α) Τονική επιλογή ή λειτουργία πολυσυχνότητας διπλού τόνου (DTMF)
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή, το δημόσιο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο υποστηρίζει τη χρήση τόνων DTMF που ορίζονται στο ETSI ETR 207 για διατερματική σηματοδοσία σε όλο το δίκτυο, τόσο στο εσωτερικό Κράτους − Μέλους όσο και μεταξύ των Κρατών − Μελών.
> β) *Αναγνώριση καλούσας γραμμής*
> Πρόκειται για τη δυνατότητα του καλούμενου συνδρομητή να γνωρίζει τον αριθμό του καλούντα πριν από την αποκατάσταση της κλήσης.  Η συγκεκριμένη ευκολία θα πρέπει να παρέχεται σύμφωνα με τη σχετική νομοθεσία περί προστασίας των δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και της ιδιωτικής ζωής, ιδίως το ν. 2774/1999, όπως ισχύει.  Στο μέτρο του τεχνικώς εφικτού, οι φορείς εκμετάλλευσης θα πρέπει να παρέχουν δεδομένα και σήματα για τη διευκόλυνση της αναγνώρισης καλούντος και της δομικής επιλογής για υπεραστικές συνδιαλέξεις με άλλα Κράτη − Μέλη


(εδώ υπάρχει και αναφορά στον παλιότερο νόμο 2774 που καταργήθηκε απο τον 3471 (όπως γράφει και η ΑΔΑΕ)

----------


## swind

> β) Αυτό το "*εφοσον* αυτο ειναι τεχνικα και οικονομικα εφικτο" δεν μου αρέσει *καθόλου*... (αν και πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο Caller-ID γενικότερα σα δυνατότητα (βλ. παρατήρηση (γ)).  Ελπίζω να μη χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν "παραθυράκι" απο τον κάθε πάροχο


Αυτό να μην το φοβάσαι καθόλου. Εδώ το έβαλε η Forthnet, που δεν είναι και πάροχος με σημαντική ισχύ στην αγορά και ως εκ τούτου δεν έχει τα έσοδα και τα ταμειακά διαθέσιμα που έχουν οι μεγάλοι...

Όλοι μπορούν να το δώσουν απλώς δεν θέλουν, και η ΕΕΤΤ δεν κάνει τίποτα....

----------


## Sovjohn

Είπαμε, αυτή τη στιγμή 2 εταιρίες παρέχουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Η forthnet (με τον σωστό τρόπο) και η net one (με κάπως χειρότερο τρόπο, βλ. δεν ακούγεται μήνυμα απόρριψης και ενεργοποιείται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά από το portal συνδρομητών). Βέβαια στη netone μπορεί να επιλέξει κάποιος τις κλήσεις από απόρρητο (ειδικά αυτές) να τις στέλνει και στον τηλεφωνητή, οπότε ΑΝ θέλει κάποιος, θα αφήσει μήνυμα...

----------


## pelasgian

παίδες, γιατί προσπαθείτε να λύσετε ένα πρόβλημα τεχνικό με νομικές μεθόδους και δει μέσω του ... ελληνικού δημοσίου που θα ... μιλήσει στους ... έλληνες παρόχους; 

Αν έχετε ένα PPC η λύση σας είναι $25 να πάρετε το magiccall. Μπορεί μέχρι και πρόγραμμα να τρέξει όταν θα πάρει κάποιος ως δεύτερη πράξη. Στη πρώτη ή το αγνοεί (δεν χτυπάει, απλά δείχνει ότι παίρνει) ή το σηκώνει και το κλείνει, ή το κλείνει (ignore). Οπότε αν το σηκώσει ως πράξη 1, τότε του παίζει και ένα mp3 του στυλ: «ανώνυμε #$#@$*#@ πάρε κανονικά» και μετά του το κλείνει.

Το σταθερό απλά μην το δίνετε σε κανέναν που δεν είναι σοβαρός. Αλλά και αυτό μπορείτε να το κάνετε τροφοδότηση στο κινητό (ανακατεύθυνση), οπότε αν πάρει ανώνυμος, να τον αναλαμβάνει αυτό. Αν έχετε ελεύθερο πλάνο και δείτε κάποιον που θέλετε να του μιλήσετε, απλά κλείστέ του το και πάρτε τον εσείς λέγοντας «για να μην πληρώνεις»

Και ευγενικός, και δεν σε πρίζουν και δεν πληρώνεις και δεν έχεις να κάνεις με το ελληνικό δημόσιο (Παναγίτσα μου δηλαδή, εφιάλτης).

----------


## Tzes

Για μένα και για πολλούς κατόχους καρτοσταθερής καλά κάνουν και δεν προσφέρουν απόρριψη κλήσεων από γραμμές με απόκρυψη γιατί απλά ο πάροχος της γραμμής μου (Vodafone) δεν προσφέρει αυτή την ευκολία. 'Ολες οι κλήσεις που κάνω εμφανίζονται στον καλούμενο ως απόρρητη κλήση όχι επειδή εγώ το έχω ρυθμίσει έτσι αλλά απλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα από την εταιρία.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Για μένα και για πολλούς κατόχους καρτοσταθερής καλά κάνουν και δεν προσφέρουν απόρριψη κλήσεων από γραμμές με απόκρυψη γιατί απλά ο πάροχος της γραμμής μου (Vodafone) δεν προσφέρει αυτή την ευκολία. 'Ολες οι κλήσεις που κάνω εμφανίζονται στον καλούμενο ως απόρρητη κλήση όχι επειδή εγώ το έχω ρυθμίσει έτσι αλλά απλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα από την εταιρία.


Εάν το ζητήσεις από τη Vodafone μπορεί να εμφανίζεται το τηλέφωνο που αντιστοιχεί στη SIM (τύπου 69x-xxxxxxx)  :Smile: 

(όχι όμως το πχ 213-xxxxxxx)

----------


## nothing

> Για μένα και για πολλούς κατόχους καρτοσταθερής καλά κάνουν και δεν προσφέρουν απόρριψη κλήσεων από γραμμές με απόκρυψη γιατί απλά ο πάροχος της γραμμής μου (Vodafone) δεν προσφέρει αυτή την ευκολία. 'Ολες οι κλήσεις που κάνω εμφανίζονται στον καλούμενο ως απόρρητη κλήση όχι επειδή εγώ το έχω ρυθμίσει έτσι αλλά απλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα από την εταιρία.


δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα δε βλεπουν τον αριθμο σου οταν τους καλεις?
αν πας στις ρυθμισεις του κινητου σου θα το βρεις πως αλλαζει...
υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα εδω πολλα χρονια στα κινητα.
δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην το υποστηριζει η εταιρεια...
ολες σαν αρχικη ρυθμιση εχουν να εμφανιζεται ο αριθμος...
αν εχεις ericsson ειναι στο μενου ρυθμισεις>κλησεις>εμφανιση/αποκρυψη αριθμου.

----------


## pelasgian

διευκρινίζω ότι ppc είναι κιν. τηλ που τρέχουν windows mobile και ότι το  magicall είναι τέτοια εφαρμογή.

----------


## Bessun

Έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος από τότε που ξεκινήσατε το θέμα αυτό. Καμμία εξέλιξη υπήρχε; Καταγγελία επίσημη έκαναν και άλλοι;

----------


## MNP-10

Η μεχρι τωρα εξελιξη ειναι οτι ειχαμε ενα πολεμο επικλησης αναρμοδιοτητας μεταξυ ΕΕΤΤ και ΑΔΑΕ απ'οπου φαινεται το μπαλακι να καθεται στην ΕΕΤΤ τελικα, την οποια και θα πρεπει να πιεσουμε.

----------


## swind

Είπα να γράψω ένα μήνυμα, μπας και ανέβει ξανά πρώτο το συγκεκριμένο στη λίστα με τα θέματα του subforum "γεγονότα κι απόψεις", γιατί το χουμε αφήσει πολύ στην τύχη του και πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθείτε οι συμφορουμίτες εκ νέου...

----------


## bestmember

καλή κίνηση. συμφωνώ. αν κάποιος έχει επιλογή να με καλεί με απόκρυψη πρέπει να έχω κι εγώ επιλογή να απορρίπτω όλες τις κλήσεις με απόκρυυψη. μαζί σου για να το δούμε να γίνεται πράξη.

----------


## jtsop

Σε συζήτηση με νομικό που γνωρίζει καλά το θέμα με ενημέρωσε ότι πρέπει να γίνει καταγγελία στην αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.

----------


## ariadgr

> Σε συζήτηση με νομικό που γνωρίζει καλά το θέμα με ενημέρωσε ότι πρέπει να γίνει καταγγελία στην αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.


Διάβασε το θέμα από την αρχή ψάχνοντας για "ΑΠΔΠΧ".  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Πιο συγκεκριμενα δες το post 252 του παροντος θρεντ..

----------


## Manolis_karas

Μαζί σας και εγώ!

----------


## johndoes

Αν χρειάζεστε επιπλέον υπογραφές, μέσα κι εγώ.

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να δημοσιοποιήσει την όλη προσπάθεια εκτός φόρουμ, π.χ. σε κάποια blogs ή σε κάποια εφημερίδα; Κάτι τέλος πάντων, για ν' αποκτήσει η προσπάθεια μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα;

----------


## pstratos

Από την άλλη ακόμα σε πολλούς εναλλακτικούς πάροχους όταν καλείς έχουν by-default την απόκρυψη κλίσης. Το ίδιο και κάτι voipdiscount, skypeout κλπ,κλπ

----------


## thePrince

Μόλις σήμερα είδα το θέμα, κάθησα και διάβασα μάλιστα όλα τα posts και 2 πράγματα έμαθα: α) η Forthnet (της οποίας είμαι συνδρομητής) παρέχει -περιέργως- δωρεάν αυτή την υπηρεσία, β) η καταγγελία σας έτυχε της ίδιας αντιμετώπισης με οποιαδήποτε άλλη απαίτηση ιδιώτη από το κράτος: καθυστέρηση, αδιαφορία, μετατόπιση ευθυνών, με αυτή τη σειρά ή όχι δεν έχει σημασία. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συμμετέχουν στην προσπάθεια και καλή δύναμη αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να βλέπω το ποτήρι μισοάδειο...

----------


## MNP-10

Θα πρεπει να το ξανακινησουμε το θεμα να δουμε τι ανταποκριση θα υπαρξει απ'την νεα ΕΕΤΤ... Η παλια ΕΕΤΤ, δεν ξερω γιατι, το ειχε θαψει. Αυτο φανηκε οχι τοσο απ'τη μη αντιδραση, οσο απ'τη μη προωθηση της πρωτης επιστολης της ΑΔΑΕ η οποια ελεγε οτι κακως η ΕΕΤΤ το προωθησε στην ΑΔΑΕ καθοτι ειναι ευθυνη της ΕΕΤΤ συμφωνα με το νομο.

Αυτη τη φορα θα το κανουμε ομως διαφορετικα.. οχι 1 μαζικη επιστολη, αλλα πολλες επιστολες προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Δυστυχως το να προσπαθεις να βοηθας την ΕΕΤΤ στο να κανει αποτελεσματικοτερα το εργο της συγκεντρωνοντας εσυ τη δουλεια γι'αυτους, εχει γινει αντικειμενο εκμεταλλευσης. Ετσι, πλεον, θα πρεπει να γινουμε αποτελεσματικοτεροι (και ενοχλητικοτεροι) _με ευθυνη της ΕΕΤΤ_. 

Το πλανο δρασης ειναι το εξης:

Ως τωρα στελναμε μια επιστολη με εναν αριθμο συμμετεχοντων. Για να μην ξαναυπαρξει περιπτωση οπου η ΕΕΤΤ εξισωνει μαζικη επιστολη ως ατομικη, το νεο format καταγγελιας θα ειναι

1) Ετοιμαζει καποιος το κειμενο
2) Ποσταρουμε το λινκ για τις online καταγγελιες της ΕΕΤΤ
3) Κανουμε copy/paste το κειμενο και συμπληρωνουμε τα δικα μας στοιχεια.

Η υποθεση διαρκει δλδ <1 λεπτο, ουτε ταχυδρομεια ουτε τιποτα.

Ετσι η ΕΕΤΤ παιρνει πληθος επιστολων για το θεμα, απανταει αναγκαστικα σε ολους για το καθε βημα και φυσικα δεχεται περισσοτερη και εμφανεστερη πιεση σε σχεση με τη μια επιστολη.

Θα ετοιμασω το template για να το στειλουμε.

----------


## Gio Alex

XAXAXAXAXAXAXA!!!!! Mέσα!!! Γουστάρω να ξυπνήσουνε ένα πρωί στην ΕΕΤΤ να να βρούνε καμιά 500 καταγγελίες... Όλες ίδιες, με διαφορετικά στοιχεία... Άντε μήπως και "ξυπνήσουνε" τελικά...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Υπολόγισε και μένα.

----------


## geopro64

Υπολόγισε και μένα,επισης.

----------


## kostas_pav

Τέλεια! Αναμένουμε το πρότυπο που θα φτιάξεις. :Smile: 
Πιστεύω όμως, ότι θα πρέπει να το βγάλουμε και στην πρώτη σελίδα, έστω και για λίγο, στις ώρες αιχμής του site, για να το δουν πολλοί. :Thumbs up:

----------


## Georgevtr

Εννοείται πως θα το υπογράψω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MNP-10

Βημα 1) http://www.services.eett.gr/kataggelia/tel.do

Βημα 2) -> Στοιχεία καταγγέλοντος
(τα συμπληρώνετε)

-> Στοιχεία Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης που αφορά η Καταγγελία (σταθερό ή κινητό)
-> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία 
-> Στοιχεία συνδρομητή της γραμμής
-> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία

(τα αφηνετε κενα)

->Θέμα & Ιστορικό καταγγελίας

Εδω γραφουμε τα εξης:

*Περί της τήρησης του άρθρου 8, παρ. 3, Ν3471/2006 (δυνατότητα του χρήστη να απορρίπτει εισερχόμενες κλήσεις που γίνονται με απόκρυψη)*

Βημα 3) Στο τελος κανουμε attach το .pdf


...και το στελνουμε  :Cool:

----------


## karetsos

μέσα και εγώ...

----------


## thePrince

Έγινε!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Βημα 1) http://www.services.eett.gr/kataggelia/tel.do
> 
> Βημα 2) -> Στοιχεία καταγγέλοντος
> (τα συμπληρώνετε)
> 
> -> Στοιχεία Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης που αφορά η Καταγγελία (σταθερό ή κινητό)
> -> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία 
> -> Στοιχεία συνδρομητή της γραμμής
> -> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία
> ...



Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 123456

Edit: [ Θα κάνω 2. Μια για την Q & μια για την ON  :Twisted Evil:  ]

----------


## extasy

Υπολογίσετε άλλη μία υπογραφή, μόλις έστειλα.  :Smile:

----------


## harris

> ...και το στελνουμε





> *Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.*
> *Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 25ΧΧΧΧ*


 :One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## treli@ris

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Gio Alex

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 252075

----------


## button

χμμμ!!! δεν ξερω πως να το κανω και δεν ξερω τπτ γενικα ετιχε καταλαθος  αλλα θα δο αποτελεσματα 

μην διαγράψετε θέλω να εμαφανιζετε σε μενα ος θεματα που παρακουλουθο ακομα δεν εμαθα το φορουμ :ROFL:

----------


## nikoslikos

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 2520 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MNP-10

Ετσι ετσι, θα δωσουμε νεα διασταση στον ορο μαζικη καταγγελια  :Laughing:

----------


## kinq1

οκ το έστειλα κι εγώ. Τώρα?

----------


## MNP-10

Περιμενεις απαντηση απ'την ΕΕΤΤ..

----------


## stelios4711

μόλις έστειλα και εγώ 


*Spoiler:*





*Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.*
*Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 252080*

----------


## Georgevtr

. :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: :yahoo  Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 252090.

----------


## 2048dsl

την απεστειλα και εγω μολις πριν απο λιγο.αντε να δουμε

----------


## ^LiO^

Κι εγώ μέσα...
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 2520xx

----------


## intech

Μέσα και εγώ.

----------


## johndoes

Μέσα κι εγώ!

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι...

----------


## Sovjohn

331003  :Wink:

----------


## swind

Είναι δυνατόν να μην την απέστελνε κι ένας από τους πρωτεργάτες ?? :Smile: 

Done!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

Στην δική μου καταγγελία ανέφερα ότι ο πάροχος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας μου παρέχει αυτή την υπηρεσία (γιατί είναι αλήθεια, και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω καταγγελία για αυτούς), αλλά έκανα καταγγελία για τη Wind και το κινητό μου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Στην δική μου καταγγελία ανέφερα ότι ο πάροχος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας μου παρέχει αυτή την υπηρεσία (γιατί είναι αλήθεια, και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω καταγγελία για αυτούς), αλλά έκανα καταγγελία για τη Wind και το κινητό μου


Την παρέχει στο περίπου  :Razz: 

Αναμένουμε κάτι σα της ForthNet  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## button

αποτελέσματα έχουμε ???

----------


## MNP-10

Εδω και 1μιση χρονο οχι.

----------


## uncharted

εσταλη κι απο εμενα  :One thumb up: 

ελπιζω να εισακουστει το αιτημα μας...

----------


## button

> Εδω και 1μιση χρονο οχι.


και αυτό το καιρό μετα απο τοσες αιτήσεις δεν έγινε τπτ  πάσες έχετε κάνει

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> και αυτό το καιρό μετα απο τοσες αιτήσεις δεν έγινε τπτ  πάσες έχετε κάνει


Εσύ γιατί δε συμμετέχεις αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι τόσο?

----------


## swind

Την ίδια απορία έχω κι εγώ...

----------


## button

> Εσύ γιατί δε συμμετέχεις αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι τόσο?



 :Thinking:  φοβαμε να μην μπλεξω πουθενα  αρκετα ειχα θετος

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> φοβαμε να μην μπλεξω πουθενα  αρκετα ειχα θετος


Αν το να σου στείλουν με το ταχυδρομείο απάντηση είναι μπλέξιμο εντάξει τότε.  :Razz:

----------


## button

> Αν το να σου στείλουν με το ταχυδρομείο απάντηση είναι μπλέξιμο εντάξει τότε.


μα πρώτη φορά το κάνω αυτό και δεν ξερό τι να συμπληρώσω  
 :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

> μα πρώτη φορά το κάνω αυτό και δεν ξερό τι να συμπληρώσω


Το διαβασες αυτο?

----------


## tiatrou

Συμμετείχα και εγώ. Αριθμός μητρώου καταγγελίας 331017.  :Wink:

----------


## button

-> Στοιχεία Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης που αφορά η Καταγγελία (σταθερό ή κινητό)
-> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία=> δλδ. vodafone 
-> Στοιχεία συνδρομητή της γραμμής =>πια στοιχεια 
-> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία => εδω ??

είμαι άσχετος όπως καταλάβατε

----------


## treli@ris

> -> Στοιχεία Τηλεφωνικής Σύνδεσης που αφορά η Καταγγελία (σταθερό ή κινητό)
> -> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία=> δλδ. vodafone 
> -> Στοιχεία συνδρομητή της γραμμής =>πια στοιχεια 
> -> Στοιχεία Εταιρίας που αφορά η καταγγελία => εδω ??
> 
> είμαι άσχετος όπως καταλάβατε





> (τα αφηνετε κενα)


γραφει στο ποστ που σου εδωσα  :Wink:

----------


## button

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 331018
Πατήστε εδώ για να επιστρέψετε στην αρχική σελίδα. 





> *(τα αφηνετε κενα)*


αλλη φορα καντα σκουρα τα γραματα να θεώνονται

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Επαναφέρω το θέμα.

Είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη? Εγώ απάντηση δε πήρα πάντως.

----------


## button

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα.
> 
> Είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη? Εγώ απάντηση δε πήρα πάντως.


ούτε εγώ  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Ειναι γιορτες ακομα  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μα στα @@ τους τελείως όμως?

----------


## thePrince

Μα τι εννοείτε -δεν πήρα απάντηση; Η σιωπή δεν είναι αρκετή;  :Whistle:

----------


## Lagman

ρε εδώ πέφτουν τα link και δεν έχουν bandwidth με αυτό θα ασχοληθούν ;   :Razz:

----------


## bill2003

Έπεσα τυχαία στο θέμα μέσω του Google... Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία!

+1 από εμένα:
_Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 331242
_
Άντε να δούμε

----------


## Gio Alex

Τόσο καιρό που ξεκίνησε αυτή η καταγγελία, έχει πάρει κανένας απάντηση, έστω και αρνητική, ή πέρα βρέχει?

----------


## lamoun

Όντως πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία!

+μια και απο εμένα. #331248

----------


## swind

> Όντως πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία!
> 
> +μια και απο εμένα. #331248


Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι κάνετε και στέλνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας? Εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και τόσο καιρό να στείλω και μου βγάζει σφάλμα (τα γράμματα γίνοται κινέζικα και λέει "Ισως να είναι απενεργοποιημένη η java script"). Έχω κάνει τις απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις στη Java και παλι τίποτα. Παλιά είχα καταφέρει και είχα στείλει. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τί έπαθε. Δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιήσω και τον Chrome, μήπως έφταιγε ο Firefox, αλλά και πάλι μια απ τα ίδια. Για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας...

----------


## MNP-10

Βαλε αλλο browser.. αν το κανεις με explorer, δοκιμασε κόντρα με firefox.. (ή το αντιστροφο).

----------


## swind

> Βαλε αλλο browser.. αν το κανεις με explorer, δοκιμασε κόντρα με firefox.. (ή το αντιστροφο).


Άλεξ, τζίφος!! Δοκίμασα explorer, firefox & chrome. Σε όλους μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα....

"Συνέβη σφάλμα, ίσως είναι απενεργοποιημένη η javascript. Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε τη φόρμα ξανά."

Τί να κάνω τώρα; Να δοκιμάσω και με opera&safari? :Thumb down:  :Mad:

----------


## euri

Χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον proxy;  Αν ναι, απενεργοποίησέ τον προσωρινά.

----------


## MNP-10

> Άλεξ, τζίφος!! Δοκίμασα explorer, firefox & chrome. Σε όλους μου βγάζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα....
> 
> "Συνέβη σφάλμα, ίσως είναι απενεργοποιημένη η javascript. Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε τη φόρμα ξανά."
> 
> Τί να κάνω τώρα; Να δοκιμάσω και με opera&safari?


Περιεργο.. Δοκιμασε απο αλλο pc ή laptop.

----------


## Seitman

Μέσα και εγώ, αν και αργοπορημένος  :Sorry: 

*Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.*
*Ο αριθμός μητρώου της καταγγελίας σας ειναι 331295*

Τελικά έχουμε καμία ενημέρωση???

----------


## MNP-10

Μπα.. κανεις δεν εχει παρει απαντηση..

----------


## Seitman

Μάλιστα. Σύνδεση με Σίδνεϊ δηλαδή...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## thePrince

Απευθείας!  :Whistle:

----------


## intech

Σας κάνω μία ερώτηση, ζητώντας προκαταβολικά συγνώμη, αν έχει ήδη απαντηθεί.

Η συγκεκριμένη υποχρέωση αφορά και τους παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας?
Αν Ναί σε πιά νομοθεσία αναφέρεται αυτό?
Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Seitman

Άρθρο 8, παρ. 3, Ν3471/2006... Δεν διευκρινίζει είδους παρόχου. Λογικά ισχύει σε όλους. Αλλά στο μπανανιστάν ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος  :Whistle:

----------


## intech

> Άρθρο 8, παρ. 3, Ν3471/2006... Δεν διευκρινίζει είδους παρόχου. Λογικά ισχύει σε όλους. Αλλά στο μπανανιστάν ποτέ δεν είσαι σίγουρος


Ειδικά με αυτούς που γράφουν νόμους, χωρίς να έχουν στοιχειώδη τεχνολογική κατάρτιση!!!!!!
Ελεος. :Thumb down:

----------


## arouraio

Ρωτησα και στην ON telecoms και μου ειπαν οτι δεν γίνεται. (πάντως στην αγγλία σίγουρα γίνεται αυτο που συζητάμε εδω)

----------


## wynm3x

> Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι κάνετε και στέλνετε καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας? Εγώ προσπαθώ εδώ και τόσο καιρό να στείλω και μου βγάζει σφάλμα (τα γράμματα γίνοται κινέζικα και λέει "Ισως να είναι απενεργοποιημένη η java script"). Έχω κάνει τις απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις στη Java και παλι τίποτα. Παλιά είχα καταφέρει και είχα στείλει. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τί έπαθε. Δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιήσω και τον Chrome, μήπως έφταιγε ο Firefox, αλλά και πάλι μια απ τα ίδια. Για δώστε μου τα φώτα σας...


Το συνηθισμένο "σφάλμα" που δεν επιτρέπει την είσοδο στο site της ΕΕΤΤ είναι ότι είναι μπλοκαρισμένα απ τον browser τα popup windows. Πρέπει να επιλέξεις στο συγκεκριμένο site να επιτρέπονται τα popup windows. Οι περισσότεροι browsers έχουν τέτοια επιλογή. Αν ο browser που χρησιμοποιείς δεν έχει επιλογή για να επιτρέπει κατ' εξαίρεση τα pupups σε κάποιο site άσε προσωρινά όλα τα popups ανοιχτά.

ps. λίγο αργά το είδα ότι είναι "σημερινό" το πόστ  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μάλλον μας γείωσαν ομαδικώς.

Αλλά τι να περιμένεις από μια υπηρεσία που τα παίρνει απ τους κινητούς για να αλωνίζουν με τα καρτέλ τους.

----------


## Gio Alex

Σύνδεση με Κάιρο κανονικότατα...

----------


## swind

> Σύνδεση με Κάιρο κανονικότατα...


Η υπόθεση έχει ανατεθεί στην κα Παπαδάκη, στο νομικό τμήμα της ΕΕΤΤ. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να ενημερωθεί για την πορεία του αιτήματος του, μπορεί να καλέσει στο τηλ. κέντρο της ΕΕΤΤ 210-6151000 και να την ζητήσει... :Razz:

----------


## thePrince

> Η υπόθεση έχει ανατεθεί στην κα Παπαδάκη, στο νομικό τμήμα της ΕΕΤΤ. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να ενημερωθεί για την πορεία του αιτήματος του, μπορεί να καλέσει στο τηλ. κέντρο της ΕΕΤΤ 210-6151000 και να την ζητήσει...


Προφανώς θα πρέπει ο καθένας να αναζητήσει από μόνος του την εξέλιξη του θέματος αφού είναι ασύγκριτα ευκολότερο να σηκώσουμε εμείς το τηλέφωνο και να βρούμε την κα Παπαδάκη να μας τα πει η ίδια από το να σταλεί ένα ενημερωτικό e-mail σε όσους έχουν στείλει την καταγγελία...

----------


## Georgevtr

Σκέφτομαι να τους στείλω ξανα μειλ με ερώτηση σχετικά με την πορεία της καταγγελίας μου. :Thinking:

----------


## ababa641

εστειλα κι εγω σημερα.αν ειμαστε πολλοι ισως γινει κατι!εν αναμονη λοιπον...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
> Το αρμόδιο τμήμα της ΕΕΤΤ θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας.


αντε να δουμε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν έχουν απαντήσει, σωστά? Ε ρε λάδια...

----------


## harris

> Δεν έχουν απαντήσει, σωστά? Ε ρε λάδια...


Φυσικά και δεν έχουν απαντήσει...  :Thumb down:

----------


## button

:Sad: .............

----------


## Gio Alex

Σύνδεση με Κάιρο. Απ' ευθείας όμως...

----------


## Seitman

Εδώ Κάιρο... Φώναξε κανείς?

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Κατα βάση αυτό το θέμα πρέπει να έχει σχέση με εκείνο το "Εισρπακτικές τραπεζών, Μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσουν" ή κάπως έτσι.


Απ όσο ξέρω κυρίως οι εισπρακτικές παίρνουν με απόκρυψη για να ζαλίζουν @@ ή καμία φορά εταιρείες που δουλεύουν για τους ISP και σου κάνουν την πρώτη σύνδεση. :Thinking: 
Και φυσικά οι σπασ@@ες που θεωρούν ακόμη τις τηλεφωνικές φάρσες ως "μαγκιά".

----------


## hostolis

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει νεότερο ακόμη;;;;

........Auto merged post: hostolis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

BTW, 

Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
Το αρμόδιο τμήμα της ΕΕΤΤ θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας.

----------


## maik

> BTW, 
> 
> Η καταγγελία σας έχει αποσταλλεί στην ΕΕΤΤ με επιτυχία.
> Το αρμόδιο τμήμα της ΕΕΤΤ θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας.


Στα ανεκδοτα θα επρεπε να μπει αυτο.

----------


## hostolis

Δυστυχώς και γώ έτσι πιστεύω...

----------


## ArgyGR

Και εγω μαζι σας παιδια. Τις τελευταιες βδομαδες μου τα εχουν κανει τσουρεκια κ μενα με το θεμα. 
Κλησεις απο "ιδιωτικο" νουμερο οπως εμφανιζεται καθε 2-3 μερες σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες. Δεν παλευεται...

----------


## Georgevtr

Οκ μας έχουν γραμμένους,το καταλάβαμε.Πώς μπορούμε να 'πιέσουμε' την κατάσταση?

----------


## swind

> Οκ μας έχουν γραμμένους,το καταλάβαμε.Πώς μπορούμε να 'πιέσουμε' την κατάσταση?


Με την κα Παπαδάκη στην ΕΕΤΤ έχει μιλήσει κανείς?

----------


## morfeas-dsl-

κανενα νεο? με εχουν ζαλισει να μου βαζουν τραγουδια λες και ειμαστε λυκειο..

----------


## MNP-10

Ουδεν νεοτερο...

----------


## cranky

Έχω σταματήσει εδώ και χρόνια ν' απαντάω σε αποκρύψεις.  :Cool: 
Απόρριψη, κατ' ευθείαν.

----------


## hostolis

Απόρριψη σε σταθερο δε γίνεται... :/

----------


## abcd5

> Απόρριψη σε σταθερο δε γίνεται... :/


Η ISDN συσκευή μου, δίνει την επιλογή είτε να απαντήσω την κλήση είτε να κάνω "Ring Off". Με την δεύτερη επιλογή σταματά να χτυπά η συσκευή΄μου΄και για εμένα είναι το ίδιο σαν την απόρριψη του κινητού.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Απόρριψη σε σταθερο δε γίνεται... :/


Γίνεται, αρκεί να το υποστηρίζει ο πάροχος τηλεφωνίας. Λογικά αυτοί που το υποστηρίζουν είναι 1-2 μόνο.

----------


## tolisscsd

> Απόρριψη σε σταθερο δε γίνεται... :/


http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/faq.aspx?c=10011608  :Whistle:

----------


## knowlton

Στην VoIP τηλεφωνία όλα γίνονται.


Off Topic


		Τώρα με το τι είδους τηλεφωνία δίνει η Forthnet, δεν αξίζει καν ν' ασχολούμαστε. Ούτε σωστό ISDN PRI(A) δεν μπορούν να δώσουν.

«Πέφτει» το SHDSL κύκλωμά τους στο χώρο του πελάτη, αλλά στον Cisco router τους, που υλοποιεί το channelized E1 κύκλωμα, το layer 1 δεν απενεργοποιείται, ώστε να καταλάβει το PBX ότι το PRI κύκλωμα έχει πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να δρομολογήσει κλήσεις.

Τους το λες, το καταλαβαίνουν, παραδέχονται ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση στο θέμα, αλλά δεν ενεργοποιούν την εν λόγω ρύθμιση.

----------


## anger

Νομίζω οτι άν πας στην Αστυνομία και κάνεις καταγγελία τοτε υποχρεώνετε η εταιρεία να καταγράφη όλες τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ακόμη και οι απόρρητες οπότε σου στέλνει αναλυτιή κατάσταση με τα τηλέφωνα και ποιά είχαν απόκρυψη οπότε  μαθαίνεις μετά ποιός είναι και κινησε ανάλογα.Το έχει κάνει μία φίλη μου ,την έπερναν τηλ με απόκρυψη ξημερώματα και λέγαν δίαφορα.Τώρα άν την πάρω πχ με απόκρυψη βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής που προειδοποιεί ότι η κλήση και ο αριθμός καταγράφετε και άν θες συνεχίζεις ή το κλείνεις ,οπότε αυτός που θέλει να κάνει πλάκα θα την πατήσει γιατι και να το κλείσει έχει καταγραφή ο αριθμός!

----------


## knowlton

Βεβαίως αυτό που περιγράφεις παραπάνω είναι η διαδικασία που πρέπει ν' ακολουθείται.

Έλα όμως που το Privacy flag για το CLIR δεν λαμβάνεται πάντα υπ' όψιν απ' τον τελικό πάροχο που τερματίζει την κλήση στα κινητά του δικτύου του, κι αν ο πάροχος που εκκινεί την κλήση στείλει το CID του καλούντος, το βλέπει ο χρήστης του κινητού τηλεφώνου;

Άρα στην ουσία, ο πάροχος που εκκινεί την κλήση επιβάλλεται να μην στέλνει το CID του καλούντος, όταν η κλήση προορίζεται για κινητά του εν λόγω παρόχου. Φαύλος κύκλος ...

----------


## maik

> Νομίζω οτι άν πας στην Αστυνομία και κάνεις καταγγελία τοτε υποχρεώνετε η εταιρεία να καταγράφη όλες τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ακόμη και οι απόρρητες οπότε σου στέλνει αναλυτιή κατάσταση με τα τηλέφωνα και ποιά είχαν απόκρυψη οπότε  μαθαίνεις μετά ποιός είναι και κινησε ανάλογα.Το έχει κάνει μία φίλη μου ,την έπερναν τηλ με απόκρυψη ξημερώματα και λέγαν δίαφορα.Τώρα άν την πάρω πχ με απόκρυψη βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής που προειδοποιεί ότι η κλήση και ο αριθμός καταγράφετε και άν θες συνεχίζεις ή το κλείνεις ,οπότε αυτός που θέλει να κάνει πλάκα θα την πατήσει γιατι και να το κλείσει έχει καταγραφή ο αριθμός!


Η αστυνομια δεν εμπλεκεται. Αν θελεις κανεις αιτησηστον παροχο σου.Αυτος βαζει το μυνημα που ακους, οτι καταγραφεται η κληση κλπ. Αν κλεισει ο καλων δεν καταγραφεται απολυτως  τιποτα. Μονο αν απαντηθει η κληση καταγραφεται και στελνεται συστημενη επιστολη στον κατοχο με την ημερομηνια ωρα διαρκεια και αριθμο.

----------


## knowlton

Αν «παίξει» η προ-απάντηση στη θέση του ring-back, τότε παρόλο που τεχνικά δεν έχει απαντηθεί η κλήση άρα δεν χρεώνεται ο καλών, -όπως ακριβώς τα musical ring-tones που ακούς καλώντας κινητά διαφόρων-, το CallerID του καλούντος βρίσκεται στα χέρια του παρόχου σου.

Αν του έχει σταλεί τότε πρέπει να στο δώσει, αλλά το πρόβλημα τίθεται στην περίπτωση του CallerID spoofing, όπου το νούμερο κλήσης μπορεί να είναι αληθοφανές αλλά όχι ενεργό.

----------


## NoDsl

τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό; Πήγε παραλία με τη θεία τη λία;

----------


## trotos

τώρα το βρήκα το θέμα και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει γιατί τελευταία δέχομαι πολλές κλήσεις για νέα συμβόλαια από άγνωστο αποστολέα.
Υπήρχαν/ουν κάποιες εξελίξεις;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## prodromosfan

> τελικά τι έγινε με αυτό; Πήγε παραλία με τη θεία τη λία;


όπως και πολλά αλλα μεγαλεπηβομα σχέδια.  :Whistle:

----------


## Lagman

Πρέπει να κάτσει κάποιος να παιδευτει και να στήσει μηχάνημα που να φιλτράρει τις κλήσεις, να ανοίξουμε  στο forum ένα θέμα με τα διάφορα νούμερα απο call center,τράπεζες,εταιρίες κλπ να μπαίνουν σε μαύρη λίστα.

----------


## prodromosfan

ας ειναι καλά το fritz μου
όσο για τις λίστες
αμα χρωστας πας εδώ

----------


## NoDsl

Επειδή τελευταία παίζουν πολλές αναπάντητες απο αριθμούς που στο whitepages δεν φαίνονται, πώς ξέρω αν χρεώνομαι;

Μαμώ τα τηλέφωνά μας μαμώ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Επειδή τελευταία παίζουν πολλές αναπάντητες απο αριθμούς που στο whitepages δεν φαίνονται,* πώς ξέρω αν χρεώνομαι;*


Αν χρεώνεσαι για τις αναπάντητες που σου κάνουν;  :What..?:

----------


## NoDsl

Ναί. Έχει τύχει πάμπολες φορές είτε να χτυπάει να το σηκώνω και να κλείνει ασαπ είτε να το σηκώνω να είναι τηλεφωνητής κοκ.

Πήρα ΟΤΕ και μου λένε άλλαξε  νούμερο και κάν' το απόρρητο. Ναί, νούμερο 30 ετών θα το κόψω... Την παλεύουν;

----------


## xanthosd

Σωστά  ΣΙΑ είναι και οι κινητοί

----------


## swind

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, Η ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ WIND (ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ WIND, OXI Q)

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=335184

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΡΕ WIND !!! ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ !!!!!

----------


## Lagman

Μπράβο στη wind ας ανοίξει κάποιος θέμα...

----------


## swind

> Μπράβο στη wind ας ανοίξει κάποιος θέμα...


ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η COSMOTE, AΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΥΠ. ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΣΑΙ. ΠΡΩΤΗ Η WIND TO ΔΙΝΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ.

----------


## Lagman

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Lagman
> 
> 
> Μπράβο στη wind ας ανοίξει κάποιος θέμα...
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η COSMOTE, AΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΥΠ. ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΟΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΣΑΙ. ΠΡΩΤΗ Η WIND TO ΔΙΝΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ.


Θεωρώ πως σωστό είναι ο παροχος που δίνει την επιλογη να καλείς με απόκρυψη να δίνει και την επιλογή να μην δέχεσαι κλήσεις με απόκρυψη.

----------


## MNP-10

Καθε προοδος για καλο... αν περιμεναμε απ'την ΕΕΤΤ να τους επιβαλλει  :Whistle:

----------


## Lagman

Όποιος έχει fritz router μπορεί να ρυθμίσει να προωθεί άμεσα τα νούμερα με απόκρυψη σε ένα τηλεφωνητή με ότι μήνυμα θέλει ο καθένας, μπορεί αυτός που καλεί να αφήνει μήνυμα η να μην μπορεί να αφήσει. 

Επίσης υπάρχει η σημαντική δυνατότητα στα fritz να ορίσεις ποιες ώρες δεν θα δέχεσαι κλήσεις από νούμερα που δεν είναι στην white list και πολλά άλλα.

Μαύρη Λίστα Τηλεφωνικών Αριθμών/Κέντρων - Παραβίαση Προσωπικών Δεδομένων

----------


## enosifo

δυσκολα βγαζουμε ακρη με αυτα  :Sad:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν είχαμε ποτέ καμία απάντηση επί του θέματος?

Κάποιος νομικός δεν υπάρχει εδώ να δούμε πως μπορούμε να κινηθούμε και κατά της ΕΕΤΤ για κωλυσιεργία?

Θέλετε να το δούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με την επίτροπο στην Ε.Ε.?

----------


## MNP-10

Απ'οσο θυμαμαι

1. Η ΕΕΤΤ ειχε απαντησει οτι δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα της. 
2. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειπε οτι ειναι αρμοδιοτητα ΕΕΤΤ - με αρκετα καλη τεκμηριωση. 
3. Η ΑΠΔΠΧ δεν εχει σοβαρη σχεση.
4. Η Βουλη, ως εποπτευουσα των Αρχων, αντι να δωσει η ιδια απαντηση (αυτη εγραψε το Νομο εξαλλου) και να τους πει με βαση το ταδε και ταδε υπευθυνη ειναι η ταδε Αρχη και να επιληφθει για να τελειωνουμε, το παρεπεμψε παλι πισω στις Αρχες για να μας απαντησουν.  :Laughing: 
5. Καποια κινητη εταιρεια ειπε οτι εκπληρωνει τις νομιμες υποχρεωσεις της αφου ο χρηστης μπορει πραγματι να απορριψει τη κληση με αποκρυψη με απλα μεσα, οπως οριζει ο νομος. Πως? Απλα μεσα = να μη σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο. :Laughing:  Τα σπασαν οι τυποι με την ερμηνεια τους.

...απο κει και περα, σε ενα κρατος που δεν εχει καμμια προθεση να δουλεψει, ακομα και στα δικαστηρια να τους πας η κωλυσιεργεια θα ειναι τετοια που με αποφαση μετα απο 10 χρονια το ολο θεμα θα ειναι null & void.

Η δε ΕΕ ειναι αλλος ενας κυκλος αισχρης γραφειοκρατειας.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> 2. Η ΑΔΑΕ ειπε οτι ειναι αρμοδιοτητα ΕΕΤΤ - με αρκετα καλη τεκμηριωση.


Με αυτό, δε μπορούμε να πιέσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## MNP-10

> Με αυτό, δε μπορούμε να πιέσουμε την ΕΕΤΤ?


Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να δεχτει την ερμηνεια του νομου απ'την ΑΔΑΕ. Σε οτι την αφορα η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι απλα μια ομο-βαθμη ανεξαρτητη αρχη και οχι μια προϊσταμενη αρχη της ΕΕΤΤ. Αρα η ΕΕΤΤ δε μπορει να πιεστει απο κατι τετοιο. Και το εχουμε δει στη πραξη (δε τους ενδιαφερει στην ΕΕΤΤ).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να δεχτει την ερμηνεια του νομου απ'την ΑΔΑΕ. Σε οτι την αφορα η ΑΔΑΕ ειναι απλα μια ομο-βαθμη ανεξαρτητη αρχη και οχι μια προϊσταμενη αρχη της ΕΕΤΤ. Αρα η ΕΕΤΤ δε μπορει να πιεστει απο κατι τετοιο. Και το εχουμε δει στη πραξη (δε τους ενδιαφερει στην ΕΕΤΤ).


Ποιος είναι καθολικός "ερμηνευτής" του νόμου να πάρουμε γνωμάτευση?

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα η ερμηνεια εχει νομικη εννοια, και απ'αυτη την αποψη η βουλη και τα δικαστηρια. Η βουλη ομως το ξαναπαρεπεμψε στις ιδιες τις Αρχες, σχεδον ως ανευθυνη (ενω ειναι και εποπτευουσα των Αρχων).

----------


## Lagman

Καιρός ήταν  :Smile: 

ΟΤΕ
Από 24/7 νέα υπηρεσία Απόρριψη Ανώνυμων κλήσεων.

Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία της, είναι ο πελάτης να διαθέτει την Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων (CLIP).
Αφού πρώτα αιτηθεί την νέα υπηρεσία και ενεργοποιηθεί στην τηλεφωνική του σύνδεση, θα χρειαστεί να πληκτρολογήσει στη συσκευή του:
•	Για την ενεργοποίηση: *80*ΡΙΝ# 
•	Για επιβεβαίωση: *#80#
•	Για την απενεργοποίηση: #80*ΡΙΝ #

Η διαχείριση του κωδικού αριθμού (PIN) είναι η ίδια με τη διαχείριση που ισχύει στις ευκολίες «Φραγή εξερχομένων κλήσεων» & «Εκτροπή Κλήσης σε άλλον αριθμό με χρήση κωδικού αριθμού».
Όλες οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, που πραγματοποιούνται με ενεργοποιημένη την απόκρυψη της ταυτότητας (μόνιμης ή ανά κλήση απόκρυψη) προς την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση του καλούμενου, θα απορρίπτονται.
Πριν την απόρριψη της κλήσης, ο καλών (με απόκρυψη της ταυτότητάς του) θα ακούει, πρώτα στα ελληνικά και εν συνεχεία στα αγγλικά, το παρακάτω ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα:
Ελληνικό:
« Ο συνδρομητής που καλέσατε δεν δέχεται κλήσεις που γίνονται με απόκρυψη αριθμού. Θα πρέπει να καλέσετε πάλι χωρίς απόκρυψη του αριθμού σας». 
Αγγλικό:
«The subscriber you are calling has activated the Anonymous Call Rejection service. If you wish to reach this subscriber, please call again without blocking your number.


Η υπηρεσία “Απόρριψη Ανωνύμων Κλήσεων” παρέχεται με μηνιαίο τέλος.
Για PSTN συνδέσεις
0,615 € με ΦΠΑ 23%, ανά σύνδεση και μήνα
Για ISDN BRA / BRA DDI συνδέσεις *
0,92 € με ΦΠΑ 23%, ανά σύνδεση και μήνα
Για ISDN PRA συνδέσεις
14,76 € με ΦΠΑ 23%, ανά σύνδεση και μήνα
* δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστή χρέωση για τα msn

----------


## AgentWolf

> Καιρός ήταν 
> 
> ΟΤΕ
> Από 24/7 νέα υπηρεσία Απόρριψη Ανώνυμων κλήσεων.
> 
> Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία της, είναι ο πελάτης να διαθέτει την Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων (CLIP).
> Αφού πρώτα αιτηθεί την νέα υπηρεσία και ενεργοποιηθεί στην τηλεφωνική του σύνδεση, θα χρειαστεί να πληκτρολογήσει στη συσκευή του:
> •	Για την ενεργοποίηση: *80*ΡΙΝ# 
> •	Για επιβεβαίωση: *#80#
> ...


Και από αυτό λεφτά θέλει να βγάλει ρε παιδάκι μου; Δεν του φτάνει το υπέρογκο πάγιο, βάζει και επιπλέον για αυτή την υπηρεσία; έλεος.

Επίσης, σε ISDN PRI ποιο είναι το νόημα; Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς σε κάποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο θα καταλήξει η γραμμή, οπότε μπορείς να το κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος αυτό το πράγμα και μάλιστα δωρεάν. Και μάλιστα χρεώνεις και τον καλούντα για να ακούσει το ηχογραφημένο σου μήνυμα.

----------


## Lagman

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Lagman
> 
> 
> Καιρός ήταν 
> 
> ΟΤΕ
> Από 24/7 νέα υπηρεσία Απόρριψη Ανώνυμων κλήσεων.
> 
> Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία της, είναι ο πελάτης να διαθέτει την Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων (CLIP).
> ...


Εγω το κάνω μέσα απο το fritz μπορεί και να αφήσει και μήνυμα , εσυ με ποιο τρόπο το κάνεις ;


Το να καλείς με απόκρυψη απο τον ΟΤΕ με απόκρυψη έχει χρέωση δε το είδα.

----------


## kostas2005

> Καιρός ήταν 
> 
> ΟΤΕ
> Από 24/7 νέα υπηρεσία Απόρριψη Ανώνυμων κλήσεων.
> 
> Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την λειτουργία της, είναι ο πελάτης να διαθέτει την Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων (CLIP).
> Αφού πρώτα αιτηθεί την νέα υπηρεσία και ενεργοποιηθεί στην τηλεφωνική του σύνδεση, θα χρειαστεί να πληκτρολογήσει στη συσκευή του:
> •	Για την ενεργοποίηση: *80*ΡΙΝ# 
> •	Για επιβεβαίωση: *#80#
> ...


Μα για αυτό το κάνανε οι Εθνάρχες ...μυρισαν $$$$$$$¡

----------


## AgentWolf

> Εγω το κάνω μέσα απο το fritz μπορεί και να αφήσει και μήνυμα , εσυ με ποιο τρόπο το κάνεις ;
> 
> 
> Το να καλείς με απόκρυψη απο τον ΟΤΕ με απόκρυψη έχει χρέωση δε το είδα.



Ποιο μοντέλο fritz υποστηρίζει ISDN PRI;

----------


## Lagman

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Lagman
> 
> 
> Εγω το κάνω μέσα απο το fritz μπορεί και να αφήσει και μήνυμα , εσυ με ποιο τρόπο το κάνεις ;
> 
> 
> Το να καλείς με απόκρυψη απο τον ΟΤΕ με απόκρυψη έχει χρέωση δε το είδα.
> 
> 
> ...


PSTN έχω, ξέρω ότι παίζει και σε isdn γραμμές το 7390.Δε ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει PRI.

Ποια εναλλακτική προτίνεις για απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη ;

----------


## prodromosfan

παιδια ενα θα σας πω "αιωνία" η μνημη της netone  :Bless:  
που σου ειχε επιλογες α)να απορριπτονται οι ανωνυμες κλησεις αυτοματα
β)να πηγαινουν στον τηλεφωνητη

εγω θυμαμαι παντως μηνυμα τηλεφωνητη που ειχα ηχογραφησει¨"Ειστε στον τηλεφωνητή......αν καλειτε με αποκρυψη πάντα στον τηλεφωνητη θα καταληγετε"

----------


## AgentWolf

> PSTN έχω, ξέρω ότι παίζει και σε isdn γραμμές το 7390.Δε ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει PRI.
> 
> Ποια εναλλακτική προτίνεις για απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη ;


Δεν έχω καμία εναλλακτική.
Μόνο αν έχεις κάποιο ακριβό επαγγελματικό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
Αν δεν έχεις, και μιλάμε για απλές τηλεφωνικές γραμμές (PSTN, ISDN BRI) τότε μιλάμε μόνο για την υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ που ανέφερες εσύ πιο πάνω (Απόρριψη Ανώνυμων κλήσεων.)

Επιμένω εγώ όμως και ξαναλέω: "Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το δίνει σε ISDN PRI.

----------


## Lagman

> παιδια ενα θα σας πω "αιωνία" η μνημη της netone  
> που σου ειχε επιλογες α)να απορριπτονται οι ανωνυμες κλησεις αυτοματα
> β)να πηγαινουν στον τηλεφωνητη
> 
> εγω θυμαμαι παντως μηνυμα τηλεφωνητη που ειχα ηχογραφησει¨"Ειστε στον τηλεφωνητή......αν καλειτε με αποκρυψη πάντα στον τηλεφωνητη θα καταληγετε"


Καλό.

Τώρα μόνο η FORTHnet και ο ΟΤΕ δίνουν αυτη την επιλογή για το σταθερό ; Η και η wind ;

----------


## gravis

Η HOL παντως συνεχιζει να μην δίνει

----------


## Lagman

> Η HOL παντως συνεχιζει να μην δίνει


Καλα η hol ούτε fast path δε δίνει, αλλα πωλητές να πουλάνε ψέματα στον κόσμο δίνει  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Επιμένω εγώ όμως και ξαναλέω: "Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το δίνει σε ISDN PRI.


Γιατί πρέπει να το παρέχει.

----------


## swind

Παιδια, για να αποκαταστησουμε λιγο την αληθεια. Οι εταιρειες σταθερης που δινουν την υπηρεσια ειναι οι: Forthnet (δωρεαν μεσω προσφορας, ενεργ/απενεργ με ψηφ. εντολη, το μηνυμα ακουγεται μονο στα ελληνικα), Cyta (δωρεαν, με ψηφ. εντολη), HOL (δωρεαν, με κληση στην εξ. πελ., το μηνυμα ακουγεται μονο στα ελληνικα), ΟΤΕ (με χρεωση 0.65, με ψηφ. εντολη, το μνμ ακουγεται και στις δυο γλωσσες), On Telecoms (2 ευρω, με ψηφ. εντολη, το μνμ ακουγεται και στις δυο γλωσσες ειναι ομως ασαφες στον καλουντα γιατι δεν ολοκληρωνεται η κληση). Απο τις κινητες παρεχεται: Cosmote (δωρεαν, με κληση στην εξ. πελατων, το μνμ ακουγεται μονο στα ελληνικα) και WIND (δωρεαν, με ψηφ. εντολη, το μνμ ακουγεται και στις δυο γλωσσες). 
Αρα δεν παρεχεται απο Vodafone και WIND Σταθερη!!

----------


## bill2003

> HOL (δωρεαν, με κληση στην εξ. πελ., το μηνυμα ακουγεται μονο στα ελληνικα)


Έχει μιλήσει κάποιος με HOL? Στη σελίδα τους δε βρήκα κάτι...

----------


## swind

Εχω μιλησει εγω. Το χω βαλει κ στη γραμμη μου

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Οπότε πλέον έχουμε:

Wind σταθερή να την υποστηρίζει πλέον (*90#)

Vodafone να αναφέρει διαθεσιμότητα μες το μήνα:



Μένει κανείς άλλος?

----------


## blade_

τασο? :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> τασο?


Τι είναι το τάσο?  :Thinking:

----------


## Crosswind

> τασο?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  (αν εννοείς εκείνο το θεϊκό ποστ)

----------


## Georgevtr

Η ΟΝ γιατί τσεπώνει 2 ευρώπουλα δλδ δε κατάλαβα;  :Thumb down:

----------


## manoulamou

Μαλλον γιια να καλυψει τα εξοδα... ανασκαφης του *DSLaManiaC*!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ η ενημερωση αλλά κατι χρονακια μετα.  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μαλλον γιια να καλυψει τα εξοδα... ανασκαφης του *DSLaManiaC*! 
> 
> ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ η ενημερωση αλλά κατι χρονακια μετα.


Έχει σημασία? Είναι πρόσφατη η εξέλιξη.

----------

